# King Charles III's time is up



## Kevbad the Bad (Sep 8, 2022)

How long has he got?


----------



## danny la rouge (Sep 8, 2022)

Fuck the king


----------



## Ax^ (Sep 8, 2022)

looking at him during the jubilee about six months 

of course Megan is just biding her time before removing the rest of the people in front of harry


----------



## cupid_stunt (Sep 8, 2022)

Not another fucking thread!  









						Has the King died?
					

Early thread for speculation about King Charles' health, sexual proclivities and rumours of his death plus other optimism. :thumbs:




					www.urban75.net


----------



## Boris Sprinkler (Sep 8, 2022)

...


----------



## Karl Masks (Sep 8, 2022)

Even if he were to, magically, reign for seventy years, Britain won't be around to see it


----------



## SpookyFrank (Sep 8, 2022)

Honestly, you can pick any name you like to be king with and you pick your own name? Tragic.

I'd be King Elvis Hendrix I


----------



## PR1Berske (Sep 8, 2022)

SpookyFrank said:


> Honestly, you can pick any name you like to be king with and you pick your own name? Tragic.
> 
> I'd be King Elvis Hendrix I



Elizabeth II was Elizabeth Rose
George VI was Albert Frederick
Edward VIII was Edward Albert Christian
George V was George Frederick Ernst
Edward VII was Albert
Victoria was Alexandrina Victoria


----------



## quimcunx (Sep 8, 2022)

Is britain ready for a male queen?


----------



## Kevbad the Bad (Sep 8, 2022)

quimcunx said:


> Is britain ready for a male queen?


Political Correctness gorn mad.


----------



## PR1Berske (Sep 8, 2022)

quimcunx said:


> Is britain ready for a male queen?


I did see something (yes, on Twitter) that made me laugh: the British national anthem has changed its pronouns easier than the Daily Mail would usually approve.


----------



## Kevbad the Bad (Sep 8, 2022)

PR1Berske said:


> I did see something (yes, on Twitter) that made me laugh: the British national anthem has changed its pronouns easier than the Daily Mail would usually approve.


Personal pronoun: the royal 'we'.


----------



## scifisam (Sep 8, 2022)

PR1Berske said:


> Elizabeth II was Elizabeth Rose
> George VI was Albert Frederick
> Edward VIII was Edward Albert Christian
> George V was George Frederick Ernst
> ...



No.

Elizabeth was Elizabeth Alexandra Mary
George VI was Albert Frederick Arthur George
Edward VIII was Edward Albert Christian George Andrew Patrick David which is seriously greedy
George V was George Frederick Ernest Albert
Edward VII was Albert Edward

Victoria's right though.


----------



## Elpenor (Sep 8, 2022)

Kevbad the Bad said:


> Political Correctness gorn mad.


Something about the woke agenda


----------



## marty21 (Sep 8, 2022)

King Chuck , we have entered the Chuckian era , what a time to be alive.


----------



## Part 2 (Sep 8, 2022)

Here's a reminder of the camillagate transcripts. I thought Ryan Giggs poetry was bad.









						How the Camillagate tapes were revealed to the rest of the world
					

As Prince Charles and Princess Diana's marriage crumbled, the publication of the Camillagate tapes shed light on the relationship between Prince Charles and Camilla Parker Bowles




					www.mirror.co.uk


----------



## PR1Berske (Sep 8, 2022)

scifisam said:


> No.
> 
> Elizabeth was Elizabeth Alexandra Mary
> George VI was Albert Frederick Arthur George
> ...


I've only got a smartphone, I thought summary was preferable to accuracy to get the general point across


----------



## A380 (Sep 8, 2022)

As someone else pointed out. At least this verse of the national anthem rhymes again.

_Lord, grant that Marshal Wade,
May by thy mighty aid
Victory bring.
May he sedition hush,
and like a torrent rush
Rebellious Scots to crush!
God save the King!_​


----------



## existentialist (Sep 8, 2022)

A380 said:


> As someone else pointed out. At least this verse of the national anthem rhymes again.
> 
> _Lord, grant that Marshal Wade,_​_May by thy mighty aid_​_Victory bring._​_May he sedition hush,_​_and like a torrent rush_​_Rebellious Scots to crush!_​_God save the King!_​


Phew. Finally.


----------



## TopCat (Sep 8, 2022)

Can he not emulate his previous namesake?


----------



## WouldBe (Sep 8, 2022)

quimcunx said:


> Is britain ready for a male queen?


Queen Eddie Izzard. 

Might have to nobble a few to get there.


----------



## not-bono-ever (Sep 8, 2022)

do we get a day off for the coronation ? this is important


----------



## Yossarian (Sep 8, 2022)

marty21 said:


> King Chuck , we have entered the Chuckian era , what a time to be alive.



Are they going to start calling it Chuckingham Palace?


----------



## Raheem (Sep 8, 2022)

PR1Berske said:


> I did see something (yes, on Twitter) that made me laugh: the British national anthem has changed its pronouns easier than the Daily Mail would usually approve.


"Send them victorious..."


----------



## two sheds (Sep 9, 2022)

Kenyan tv apparently


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 9, 2022)

Yossarian said:


> Are they going to start calling it Chuckingham Palace?


It's always been emetic


----------



## ElizabethofYork (Sep 9, 2022)

TopCat said:


> Can he not emulate his previous namesake?


What, by wearing long curly wigs and having affairs with every man, woman and child in the kingdom?


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 9, 2022)

TopCat said:


> Can he not emulate his previous namesake?


Sure we can knock up a guillotine for him


----------



## cesare (Sep 9, 2022)

PR1Berske said:


> Elizabeth II was Elizabeth Rose
> George VI was Albert Frederick
> Edward VIII was Edward Albert Christian
> George V was George Frederick Ernst
> ...


I think the "Rose" was in "Margaret Rose"


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 9, 2022)

cesare said:


> I think the "Rose" was in "Margaret Rose"


yes, the dead monarch was elizabeth alexandra mary


----------



## marty21 (Sep 9, 2022)

In future years will getting a Charles take over from getting a Richard when you just scrape a 3rd degree?


----------



## PR1Berske (Sep 9, 2022)

Pickman's model said:


> yes, the dead monarch was elizabeth alexandra mary


Happily corrected.


----------



## danny la rouge (Sep 9, 2022)

marty21 said:


> In future years will getting a Charles take over from getting a Richard when you just scrape a 3rd degree?


“I just got a spaniel”.


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 9, 2022)

marty21 said:


> In future years will getting a Charles take over from getting a Richard when you just scrape a 3rd degree?


douglas hurd the rhyming slang for turd, third etc


----------



## Bingoman (Sep 9, 2022)

Give Charles credit, he meeting the crowds outside Buckingham palace, to a round of applause and singing of the national anthem


----------



## Ax^ (Sep 9, 2022)

if you want to give him credit for anything give it to him for being willing to go see Liz truss after she finally managed to finish off his mother 

maybe it to pass a suspicious unmark brown envelope stuffed with cash


----------



## weltweit (Sep 9, 2022)

Does Charles have to have a coronation? 

I can't muster up much enthusiasm.


----------



## A380 (Sep 9, 2022)

weltweit said:


> Does Charles have to have a coronation?
> 
> I can't muster up much enthusiasm.


 Next summer probably . Got to be worth an extra bank holiday. …


----------



## Dystopiary (Sep 9, 2022)

Now he's "king" I wonder if he'll be even better placed to push his anti-science quack "medicine" agenda, or he'll be under more pressure not to.


----------



## two sheds (Sep 9, 2022)

He'll get them all free now in exchange for putting his name on them.


----------



## PR1Berske (Sep 9, 2022)

Bingoman said:


> Give Charles credit, he meeting the crowds outside Buckingham palace, to a round of applause and singing of the national anthem


I thought that. Instantly showing a difference by being less buttoned up, more chatty. A good sign.


----------



## Sue (Sep 9, 2022)

Bingoman said:


> Give Charles credit, he meeting the crowds outside Buckingham palace, to a round of applause and singing of the national anthem





PR1Berske said:


> I thought that. Instantly showing a difference by being less buttoned up, more chatty. A good sign.


Fucking hell. Get a grip. Seriously.


----------



## danny la rouge (Sep 9, 2022)

PR1Berske said:


> I thought that. Instantly showing a difference by being less buttoned up, more chatty. A good sign.


Fuck off.


----------



## danny la rouge (Sep 9, 2022)

Bingoman said:


> Give Charles credit, he meeting the crowds outside Buckingham palace, to a round of applause and singing of the national anthem


Fuck off.


----------



## Raheem (Sep 9, 2022)

I thought Charles showed incredible courage, leadership and restraint by not punching the air and shouting "Last night - best wank ever!"


----------



## Elpenor (Sep 9, 2022)

Bingoman said:


> Give Charles credit, he meeting the crowds outside Buckingham palace, to a round of applause and singing of the national anthem





PR1Berske said:


> I thought that. Instantly showing a difference by being less buttoned up, more chatty. A good sign.


@moderators - two potential alt accounts for Sass


----------



## not a trot (Sep 9, 2022)

Raheem said:


> I thought Charles showed incredible courage, leadership and restraint by not punching the air and shouting "Last night - best wank ever!"


 Doubt those sausage  fingers could manage it.


----------



## Raheem (Sep 9, 2022)

not a trot said:


> Doubt those sausage  fingers could manage it.


He has staff, though.


----------



## DownwardDog (Sep 9, 2022)

Bingoman said:


> Give Charles credit, he meeting the crowds outside Buckingham palace, to a round of applause and singing of the national anthem


No credit, ever. Fuck him.


----------



## Bingoman (Sep 9, 2022)

Good speech under the circumstances


----------



## PR1Berske (Sep 9, 2022)




----------



## Dystopiary (Sep 9, 2022)

And then I think of people who can't get an ambulance in an emergency, or who die in a hospital corridor. Or at home because their benefits were stopped and they had no means of survival. 
She sat back as her various government killed them.


----------



## Raheem (Sep 9, 2022)

Bingoman said:


> Good speech under the circumstances


Tbf, he's been practicing it for as long as he's been able to talk.


----------



## Kevbad the Bad (Sep 9, 2022)

Bingoman said:


> Good speech under the circumstances


As complete and utter bollocks go, it wasn't too bad.


----------



## Bingoman (Sep 9, 2022)

Raheem said:


> Tbf, he's been practicing it for as long as he's been able to talk.


Good point but was a good speech through


----------



## wow (Sep 10, 2022)

danny la rouge said:


> Fuck the king


Why?


----------



## Ax^ (Sep 10, 2022)

you could become queen consort


----------



## Raheem (Sep 10, 2022)

Ax^ said:


> you could become queen consort


Or, at least, Queen Mother, following a murder-spree.


----------



## Nine Bob Note (Sep 10, 2022)

A380 said:


> Next summer probably . Got to be worth an extra bank holiday. …



Yah, cancel Mayday to make up for it like platy jubes


----------



## Humberto (Sep 10, 2022)

Unbelievable presumptuousness of their own superiority. Bin it now.


----------



## Humberto (Sep 10, 2022)

Presidents can fuck off as well.


----------



## moochedit (Sep 10, 2022)

weltweit said:


> Does Charles have to have a coronation?


Technically no as he already become king the moment the queen died. However it is "tradition".


----------



## moochedit (Sep 10, 2022)

Bingoman said:


> Give Charles credit, he meeting the crowds outside Buckingham palace, to a round of applause and singing of the national anthem





PR1Berske said:


> I thought that. Instantly showing a difference by being less buttoned up, more chatty. A good sign.


🤢 🤮


----------



## JimW (Sep 10, 2022)

Dystopiary said:


> Now he's "king" I wonder if he'll be even better placed to push his anti-science quack "medicine" agenda, or he'll be under more pressure not to.


Start touching for scrofula, rather than the less salubrious reasons for touching his brother has.


----------



## ElizabethofYork (Sep 10, 2022)

Charles the Turd 
Or Chuck Shit


----------



## danny la rouge (Sep 10, 2022)

wow said:


> Why?


Because he thinks that now he’s got the magic hat it means he owns all the swans. 

Well, _I’ve_ got magic socks. And _I_ own all the chaffinches.


----------



## Artaxerxes (Sep 10, 2022)

Any good reads on Charles environmental creds that aren't fawningly sycophantic?


----------



## Sue (Sep 10, 2022)

danny la rouge said:


> Because he thinks that now he’s got the magic hat it means he owns all the swans.
> 
> Well, _I’ve_ got magic socks. And _I_ own all the chaffinches.


Free the birds!

And that includes the poor chaffinches too.


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 10, 2022)

Sue said:


> Free the birds!
> 
> And that includes the poor chaffinches too.


Let the free birds fly!


----------



## danny la rouge (Sep 10, 2022)

Sue said:


> Free the birds!


Tuppence a bag!

Tuppence, tuppence


----------



## danny la rouge (Sep 10, 2022)

Artaxerxes said:


> Any good reads on Charles environmental creds that aren't fawningly sycophantic?


This sort of thing? Queen secretly lobbied Scottish ministers for climate law exemption


----------



## Lord Camomile (Sep 10, 2022)

Fuck it, we missed our chance 



Next time we need to be better organised; the recruitment process is _heavily _weighted in favour of internal candidates, none of us are ever going to get the position if we don't bloody prepare beforehand


----------



## moochedit (Sep 10, 2022)

Lord Camomile said:


> Fuck it, we missed our chance
> 
> View attachment 342020
> 
> Next time we need to be better organised; the recruitment process is _heavily _weighted in favour of internal candidates, none of us are ever going to get the position if we don't bloody prepare beforehand


They never even sent me a rejection letter   tight bastards


----------



## danny la rouge (Sep 10, 2022)




----------



## Dom Traynor (Sep 10, 2022)

PR1Berske said:


> I thought that. Instantly showing a difference by being less buttoned up, more chatty. A good sign.


You utter melt


----------



## moochedit (Sep 10, 2022)

danny la rouge said:


> Because he thinks that now he’s got the magic hat it means he owns all the swans.
> 
> Well, _I’ve_ got magic socks. And _I_ own all the chaffinches.



We're an Anarcho-Syndicalist Commune. We all take it in turns to wear the magic socks


----------



## Sue (Sep 10, 2022)

moochedit said:


> We're an Anarcho-Syndicalist Commune. We all take it in turns to wear the magic socks


Abolish the magic socks! Free the chaffinches from this sockist tyranny! ✊


----------



## moochedit (Sep 10, 2022)

Sue said:


> Abolish the magic socks! Free the chaffinches from this sockist tyranny! ✊



Counter revolutionary treason!   re-education for you


----------



## ElizabethofYork (Sep 10, 2022)




----------



## danny la rouge (Sep 10, 2022)

Spaniel


----------



## SpookyFrank (Sep 10, 2022)

Can we at least take a second to appreciate the fact we've got the weirdo one as king and not the nonce one.


----------



## brogdale (Sep 10, 2022)

"Crowds"? Well Mum, Gran and the littl'un, anyway


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Sep 10, 2022)

I am encouraged by the general apathy towards all of this. Pleasantly surprised by it.


----------



## Guineveretoo (Sep 10, 2022)

PR1Berske said:


> Elizabeth II was Elizabeth Rose
> George VI was Albert Frederick
> Edward VIII was Edward Albert Christian
> George V was George Frederick Ernst
> ...


Mostly wrong (as corrected above)

Apparently, it has to be one of their given/birth names, which is why this is misleading....


----------



## brogdale (Sep 10, 2022)

littlebabyjesus said:


> I am encouraged by the general apathy towards all of this. Pleasantly surprised by it.


Honestly, all this Ruritania shite does the head in....


----------



## Boris Sprinkler (Sep 10, 2022)

brogdale said:


> View attachment 342071
> "Crowds"? Well Mum, Gran and the littl'un, anyway


Stop trying to diminish it.





 I can see 2 other people in that picture.  🤣


----------



## danny la rouge (Sep 10, 2022)

#NotMySpaniel


----------



## steveo87 (Sep 10, 2022)

SpookyFrank said:


> Can we at least take a second to appreciate the fact we've got the weirdo one as king and not the nonce one.


As far as we know.


----------



## brogdale (Sep 10, 2022)

steveo87 said:


> As far as we know.


Hmm..


----------



## Wilf (Sep 10, 2022)

Bingoman said:


> Good speech under the circumstances


Yep, to be fair it must be stressful waiting to see how shifting from one source of free money to another source plays out.


----------



## PR1Berske (Sep 10, 2022)

Guineveretoo said:


> Mostly wrong (as corrected above)
> 
> Apparently, it has to be one of their given/birth names, which is why this is misleading....


Already put my hand up to admit I'd abbreviated for ease rather than absolute accuracy.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Sep 10, 2022)

littlebabyjesus said:


> I am encouraged by the general apathy towards all of this. Pleasantly surprised by it.



Yeah outside of the media I see no indication at all that anyone gives shit.


----------



## killer b (Sep 10, 2022)

seen plenty of people posting the kind of tribute you might post if a pop star you liked had died, and some frankly a bit deranged tributes from people who own businesses on their business facebook pages (I think they might feel obliged for some weird reason), but otherwise it's all either indifference or annoyance at the fuss.


----------



## quiet guy (Sep 10, 2022)

brogdale said:


> Honestly, all this Ruritania shite does the head in....
> 
> View attachment 342072


Oh yes all these old duffers and Honourable Companies of whatever do like their brocade, tricorn hats and pike staffs.


----------



## Guineveretoo (Sep 10, 2022)

PR1Berske said:


> Already put my hand up to admit I'd abbreviated for ease rather than absolute accuracy.


Yes, but you didn't just abbreviate - you got them wrong.
And, you claimed to be making a point, but completely missed the one which is that all these monarchs used one of their given names.


----------



## Cid (Sep 10, 2022)

It's going to really wind me up every time I glimpse a 'King Charles III' headline, looks too much like 'King Charles ill'.


----------



## danny la rouge (Sep 10, 2022)

Spaniel


----------



## DaveCinzano (Sep 10, 2022)

And to sum up


----------



## PR1Berske (Sep 10, 2022)

Guineveretoo said:


> Yes, but you didn't just abbreviate - you got them wrong.
> And, you claimed to be making a point, but completely missed the one which is that all these monarchs has used one of their given names.


I don't like the tone here. I presented examples, abbreviated, but otherwise accurate. I have done nothing wrong.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Sep 10, 2022)

_Genuinely _made me grin like this ->


----------



## Bingoman (Sep 10, 2022)

Lord Camomile said:


> _Genuinely _made me grin like this ->



Johnson looks,like his smiling


----------



## eatmorecheese (Sep 10, 2022)

Bingoman said:


> Johnson looks,like his smiling



Yeah, his automatic public defence mechanism.

Bet he is completely gutted that he couldn't hang on until now. The ultimate news-sponge this monarch death


----------



## iona (Sep 10, 2022)

danny la rouge said:


> “I just got a spaniel”.





danny la rouge said:


> Spaniel





danny la rouge said:


> #NotMySpaniel





danny la rouge said:


> Spaniel


Are you ok danny, has there been some kind of backfiring hypnotism incident?


----------



## eatmorecheese (Sep 10, 2022)

I'm angry about the various pictures of Nonce Andy and his kids looking sombre. All part of some 'reinvention' formula.

Chazza better cut the cunt off or there's going to be trouble


----------



## DaveCinzano (Sep 10, 2022)

eatmorecheese said:


> Chazza better cut the cunt off or there's going to be trouble


What, like there not being enough space on the scaffold to fit them all in in a single sitting?


----------



## killer b (Sep 10, 2022)

eatmorecheese said:


> I'm angry about the various pictures of Nonce Andy and his kids looking sombre. All part of some 'reinvention' formula.
> 
> Chazza better cut the cunt off or there's going to be trouble


Honestly, I'd love it if they thought they could rehabilitate the nonce - they'd find out soon enough that they can't, and it would do massive damage to the institution in the meantime. bring it on.


----------



## WhyLikeThis (Sep 11, 2022)




----------



## Lord Camomile (Sep 11, 2022)

killer b said:


> Honestly, I'd love it if they thought they could rehabilitate the nonce - they'd find out soon enough that they can't, and it would do massive damage to the institution in the meantime. bring it on.


Shh, don't want them to think twice, they might be reading


----------



## brogdale (Sep 11, 2022)

Sausage fingers annoying servant face


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 11, 2022)

WhyLikeThis said:


>



And that's in front of the cameras.


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 11, 2022)

eatmorecheese said:


> I'm angry about the various pictures of Nonce Andy and his kids looking sombre. All part of some 'reinvention' formula.
> 
> Chazza better cut the cunt up or there's going to be trouble


Corrected for you


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 11, 2022)

Cid said:


> It's going to really wind me up every time I glimpse a 'King Charles III' headline, looks too much like 'King Charles ill'.


Let's hope he skips that stage and goes from iii to dead


----------



## danny la rouge (Sep 11, 2022)

Many of us will remember the short lived pope, John Paul I.  33 days is the record to beat. Just saying.


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 11, 2022)

danny la rouge said:


> Many of us will remember the short lived pope, John Paul I.  33 days is the record to beat. Just saying.


I thought you'd heard of the Nepalese royal family but obviously not. Not the mention lady Jane grey. Or Louis xix of france


----------



## Artaxerxes (Sep 11, 2022)

brogdale said:


> Sausage fingers annoying servant face
> 
> View attachment 342202




“This is spoiling the aesthetic of my coronation” 

Diddums


----------



## Artaxerxes (Sep 11, 2022)

“E’s just lost his mum give im a break” 

No.


----------



## Guineveretoo (Sep 11, 2022)

PR1Berske said:


> I don't like the tone here. I presented examples, abbreviated, but otherwise accurate. I have done nothing wrong.


You’ve not done anything “wrong” - it’s a minor, irrelevant, point. But your post was wrong and was corrected, not just by me. 

By abbreviating some of them, and getting one of them wrong, you were failing to make any useful point. 

Sorry if I’ve offended by correcting your post, but I can’t be bothered with this anymore.


----------



## The39thStep (Sep 11, 2022)

brogdale said:


> Sausage fingers annoying servant face
> 
> View attachment 342202


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 11, 2022)

Artaxerxes said:


> “E’s just lost his mum give im a break”
> 
> No.


He's been on a 73 year break, he should show some discipline especially during the probationary period of his employment


----------



## The39thStep (Sep 11, 2022)

Here the TV refers to them as Queen Isabella and King Carlos 3rd .


----------



## Ax^ (Sep 11, 2022)

disappointed its not Dedos De Salsicha Rei


----------



## scifisam (Sep 11, 2022)

The39thStep said:


> Here the TV refers to them as Queen Isabella and King Carlos 3rd .



Isabella? Why on earth? Camilla is a name in Spain too.


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 11, 2022)




----------



## ElizabethofYork (Sep 11, 2022)

Just heard some booing in Edinburgh at the proclamation of Chuck Turd.  Ignored by the BBC!


----------



## brogdale (Sep 11, 2022)

Fucking claws on this cunt


----------



## Artaxerxes (Sep 11, 2022)

Bit of colonialism for a treat.


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Sep 11, 2022)

brogdale said:


> Fucking claws on this cunt
> 
> View attachment 342328


Riddled with gout


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Sep 11, 2022)

Two people nicked an all


----------



## brogdale (Sep 11, 2022)

Mr.Bishie said:


> Two people nicked an all



No doubt the freeze peach fans against cancel culture will be up in arms about this?


----------



## bcuster (Sep 11, 2022)




----------



## wow (Sep 11, 2022)

Pickman's model said:


> He's been on a 73 year break, he should show some discipline especially during the probationary period of his employment


Fuck me, you’ve got some chutzpah


----------



## Serge Forward (Sep 12, 2022)

A choon from the olden days.


----------



## Duncan2 (Sep 12, 2022)

Dystopiary said:


> And then I think of people who can't get an ambulance in an emergency, or who die in a hospital corridor. Or at home because their benefits were stopped and they had no means of survival.
> She sat back as her various government killed them.


Too true.The advent of an era when you can be in a high speed car crash and still not be guaranteed urgent medical attention is apparently hardly newsworthy.


----------



## weepiper (Sep 12, 2022)

Mr.Bishie said:


> Two people nicked an all



She got nicked for holding up a sign that said 'fuck' on it in an area with the world's cameras trained on it, which was optimistic at best.


----------



## danny la rouge (Sep 12, 2022)

weepiper said:


> She got nicked for holding up a sign that said 'fuck' on it in an area with the world's cameras trained on it, which was optimistic at best.


Indeed. As put here:


----------



## stavros (Sep 12, 2022)

I did look it up, and contrary to my expectations no employer is obliged to advertise a vacant role. I was hoping Charles would've have to apply and go through an interview process.


----------



## bcuster (Sep 13, 2022)

King Charles Inherits Untold Riches and Passes Off His Own Empire
					

LONDON — King Charles III built his own empire long before he inherited his mother’s. Charles, who formally acceded to the British throne Saturday, spent half a century turning his royal estate into a billion-dollar portfolio and one of the most lucrative moneymakers in the royal family...




					www.yahoo.com


----------



## Sue (Sep 13, 2022)

bcuster said:


> King Charles Inherits Untold Riches and Passes Off His Own Empire
> 
> 
> LONDON — King Charles III built his own empire long before he inherited his mother’s. Charles, who formally acceded to the British throne Saturday, spent half a century turning his royal estate into a billion-dollar portfolio and one of the most lucrative moneymakers in the royal family...
> ...



Building an empire is *so* much easier when one has an 135,000 acre estate and tax exempt status  to start with.

(He's been voluntarily been paying some tax since 1993 apparently. Funny it's not voluntary for normal folk, eh?)


----------



## platinumsage (Sep 13, 2022)

He might drop dead of apoplexy soon, mind you who doesn't hate fountain pens?


----------



## RainbowTown (Sep 13, 2022)

King Charles will not pay tax on inheritance from the Queen
					

Monarch is exempt under 1993 agreement but Charles will pay income tax as his mother did




					www.theguardian.com
				





What a surprise.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Sep 13, 2022)

Artaxerxes said:


> Bit of colonialism for a treat.
> 
> View attachment 342329



Terry Pratchett jokes are leaking into the real world now I see.


----------



## brogdale (Sep 13, 2022)

platinumsage said:


> He might drop dead of apoplexy soon, mind you who doesn't hate fountain pens?



His handlers really need to keep him away from signing things in front of cameras; clearly he's a colossal arse.


----------



## killer b (Sep 13, 2022)

This is pretty wild.









						King Charles’s staff notified of redundancies during church service for Queen
					

Exclusive: Employees said to be livid and shaken as up to 100 Clarence House employees told they could lose jobs




					www.theguardian.com


----------



## brogdale (Sep 13, 2022)

killer b said:


> This is pretty wild.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Almost like he's not a very nice person.


----------



## Raheem (Sep 13, 2022)

killer b said:


> This is pretty wild.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Was about to post that. Also, noticed that the Guardian now has a "hide royal guff" button.


----------



## killer b (Sep 13, 2022)

I'm hoping these are the kind of obviously iniquitous unforced errors we can look forward to on a regular basis from our new leige.


----------



## Duncan2 (Sep 13, 2022)

Yep once he feels his feet are under the table he'll doubtless be interfering before breakfast,lunch and dinner😟


----------



## two sheds (Sep 13, 2022)

Might be a few insiders stories of his princely time


----------



## cesare (Sep 13, 2022)

killer b said:


> This is pretty wild.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It’s arse-clenchingly cringe, eugh. If only that servant hadn’t sorted out that little pen tray on the big day etc.


----------



## Yossarian (Sep 13, 2022)

platinumsage said:


> He might drop dead of apoplexy soon, mind you who doesn't hate fountain pens?




Looks like a scene from Fawlty Palace.


----------



## cesare (Sep 13, 2022)

Years, decades to prepare for this.


----------



## rekil (Sep 13, 2022)

Yossarian said:


> Looks like a scene from Fawlty Palace.



Needs a laugh track.


----------



## teqniq (Sep 13, 2022)

killer b said:


> This is pretty wild.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I was just coming here to post that. 'Wild' is not the adjective I would have used though. 'Awful' is closer but does not really adequately convey my disgust.


----------



## TopCat (Sep 13, 2022)

The student protests of 2011 saw Charles and Camilla get attacked and a whole load of spunking cock pic montages made. Anyone still got any of these pics?


----------



## Wilf (Sep 13, 2022)

brogdale said:


> Almost like he's not a very nice person.


Suppose times are hard when you've just inherited £15.2 bn in assets and £22m in revenue.


----------



## ElizabethofYork (Sep 13, 2022)

platinumsage said:


> He might drop dead of apoplexy soon, mind you who doesn't hate fountain pens?



Spoilt petulant shit.


----------



## SysOut (Sep 13, 2022)

TopCat said:


> The student protests of 2011 saw Charles and Camilla get attacked and a whole load of spunking cock pic montages made. Anyone still got any of these pics?



Edited to add








						In the Charles and Camilla photo, the royal mask finally slipped | Ian Jack
					

Ian Jack: After nearly two centuries of royal composure came a moment of fear that resonates in our world as well as theirs




					www.theguardian.com
				












						Charles and Camilla attack footage released
					

Police believe members of the public will be able to recognise those shown striking the royal car during tuition fees protests




					www.theguardian.com


----------



## Cerv (Sep 13, 2022)

killer b said:


> This is pretty wild.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


what a shite way to treat people. would cost nothing (relatively) to wait a few weeks until things have settled down.

I hope one of his former servants takes it upon themselves to piss in the royal cornflakes.


----------



## brogdale (Sep 13, 2022)

SysOut said:


> View attachment 342622


_What do you mean, she's come round in the morgue?_


----------



## Lord Camomile (Sep 13, 2022)

killer b said:


> This is pretty wild.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Just caught this too.

And people speak of "respect".


----------



## SpookyFrank (Sep 13, 2022)

We've got a society warped beyond reason or decency to allow for the existence of a handful of absurdly privileged people and even the one at the very tippy top of the shitheap isn't happy.

What then, exactly, is the fucking point? All this talk of dutiful service when we'd be so much better served by these cunts just giving us our money back and getting in the fucking sea.


----------



## magneze (Sep 13, 2022)

Wilf said:


> Suppose times are hard when you've just inherited £15.2 bn in assets and £22m in revenue.


Still, 40% goes to inheritance tax, right? 🤔


----------



## SysOut (Sep 13, 2022)

magneze said:


> Still, 40% goes to inheritance tax, right? 🤔


No. It's tax free.
They only pay income tax.


----------



## danny la rouge (Sep 13, 2022)

SysOut said:


> They only pay income tax.


On _some_ of their income.


----------



## Dystopiary (Sep 13, 2022)

I hate him, tbh. I HATE HIM. 🤬😤😡😫


----------



## Sue (Sep 13, 2022)

French news has been wall to wall coverage of the whole thing.  (Only positive is that all those great shots of the Highlands/Edinburgh should hopefully boost tourism to Scotland.)

Anyway, just caught the end of a show where they were massively taking the piss out of Charles and his sausage fingers. Maybe there's some hope for them after all.


----------



## weltweit (Sep 13, 2022)

Yes the monarchy are excused inheritance tax. 

Seems a bit unfair when you consider all us plebs have to submit to it.


----------



## Sue (Sep 13, 2022)

danny la rouge said:


> On _some_ of their income.


_Voluntarily_.


----------



## Artaxerxes (Sep 13, 2022)

platinumsage said:


> He might drop dead of apoplexy soon, mind you who doesn't hate fountain pens?




There will be plenty defending him and yes I know his mum has just died and being mugged around on camera all day is stressful as shit while you sign away at ‘historic documents’

But he’s literally been training for this his entire life and if he can’t handle it within it fucking snapping then he’s clearly a dickhead.


----------



## emanymton (Sep 13, 2022)

He he dies those year I wonder if we would get another bank holiday?


----------



## Sue (Sep 13, 2022)

emanymton said:


> He he dies those year I wonder if we would get another bank holiday?


Surely we get one for his Coronation then one for his funeral..?


----------



## emanymton (Sep 13, 2022)

Sue said:


> Surely we get one for his Coronation then one for his funeral..?


I like your thinking.


----------



## danny la rouge (Sep 13, 2022)

Artaxerxes said:


> There will be plenty defending him and yes I know his mum has just died and being mugged around on camera all day is stressful as shit while you sign away at ‘historic documents’
> 
> But he’s literally been training for this his entire life and if he can’t handle it within it fucking snapping then he’s clearly a dickhead.


Camera is on, smile and be nice for 48 seconds.


----------



## SysOut (Sep 13, 2022)

Sue said:


> then one for his funeral


or abdication


----------



## DaveCinzano (Sep 13, 2022)

emanymton said:


> He he dies those year I wonder if we would get another bank holiday?


Sausages on the barbecue in his honour


----------



## Tanya1982 (Sep 13, 2022)

teqniq said:


> I was just coming here to post that. 'Wild' is not the adjective I would have used though. 'Awful' is closer but does not really adequately convey my disgust.


Me too. Yikes. A very unpleasant story.


----------



## eatmorecheese (Sep 13, 2022)

He does have a rep for childish petulance and the negative manner of an irked 10 year old. "This is just my luck, things like this always happen to me" etc.

This calms me, in a way.


----------



## brogdale (Sep 13, 2022)

eatmorecheese said:


> He does have a rep for childish petulance and the negative manner of an irked 10 year old. "This is just my luck, things like this always happen to me" etc.
> 
> This calms me, in a way.


Had some bad shit happen to him, though...


----------



## scifisam (Sep 13, 2022)

Sue said:


> Surely we get one for his Coronation then one for his funeral..?



Yeah, the ideal would be he dies in about two, two and a half years. Then we'd get a coronation bank holiday, a funeral bank holiday and then another coronation bank holiday. Well, not so ideal for him...

(Or some people get a bank holiday, anyway).


----------



## Tanya1982 (Sep 13, 2022)

Artaxerxes said:


> There will be plenty defending him and yes I know his mum has just died and being mugged around on camera all day is stressful as shit while you sign away at ‘historic documents’
> 
> But he’s literally been training for this his entire life and if he can’t handle it within it fucking snapping then he’s clearly a dickhead.


Well, I think we are overdoing the difficulty. Actually, being busy and occupied (while having some reflective down time) is generally quite good for grief. The real difficulty is when you're left alone to drift, lost in your own bleak thoughts. Judaism, for instance, recognizes that and makes room for an entire week of hosting people in your own home - anyone who wants to turn up, starting the day of/day after death.

I think probably most people know that awful feeling of getting home the day of a death, closing the door, and feeling totally bereft and horribly alone. Going through the next few days suspended in some kind of limbo, having to field phone calls, sign forms, pay for stuff, make decisions, talk to people you don't like, wonder where those you'd love to see are - that's difficult. Charles isn't having much of that difficulty.

I feel for anyone who confronts great personal loss. It's an emotional struggle that doesn't come with any shortcuts. Charles has a world of goodwill, support, practical help, no financial concerns, children, grandchildren, siblings, a partner - and I don't begrudge him that. I do somewhat begrudge reading that he's so overwhelmed with helpers that up to 100 of them have just been binned like last weeks rubbish.


----------



## MickiQ (Sep 13, 2022)

scifisam said:


> Yeah, the ideal would be he dies in about two, two and a half years. Then we'd get a coronation bank holiday, a funeral bank holiday and then another coronation bank holiday. Well, not so ideal for him...
> 
> (Or some people get a bank holiday, anyway).


That sounds like a plan if he carks it before his coronation we will lose out. I presume there will be street parties at a coronation, The Platty Jubez one in our close was great, it was a bloody good job I didn't need to drive home.


----------



## friedaweed (Sep 13, 2022)

killer b said:


> This is pretty wild.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not really sure what the appropriate response for this is other than an small "ahh" and a shrug.  I mean let's face it when any of the other London Urbanites pass away their cleaners and handymen will be out on their arse so I'm not sure there's much scope for shedding a tear for royal help. It must go with the territory. I read in that artical when the queen mum died and Randy Andy moved into her gaff staff were "Let go".   It's nothing new really.

It's the romantic idea that royal help are lovely working class folk, devoted to serving and protecting the privacy of the lovely jubbly woyal famiwy that the guardians playing on there. It's not Downton Abbey is it? They know the ficklety of there positions.

Maybe Liz's 491 staff were made promises that means Chazzers get redeployed and helped into careers in B&Q.  Just like us lot every time there is cloth cut.


----------



## two sheds (Sep 13, 2022)

would be interesting to know what their staff contracts were


----------



## danny la rouge (Sep 13, 2022)

two sheds said:


> would be interesting to know what their staff contracts were


Terminated. Didn’t you read the article?


----------



## Elpenor (Sep 13, 2022)

two sheds said:


> would be interesting to know what their staff contracts were


IIRC they don’t benefit from the various protections like employment tribunals, and I believe the palace also has the opt out on things like race relations act / other employment acts


----------



## danny la rouge (Sep 13, 2022)

Elpenor said:


> IIRC they don’t benefit from the various protections like employment tribunals, and I believe the palace also has the opt out on things like race relations act / other employment acts


Yes, because respect is one way. It’s not for the help.


----------



## two sheds (Sep 13, 2022)

And no doubt confidentiality clauses.


----------



## Sue (Sep 13, 2022)

two sheds said:


> would be interesting to know what their staff contracts were


Someone my sister was at school with ended up working at Buckingham Palace some years ago now as a servant of some type. Iirc the pay was awful but sure the prestige paid the rent....


----------



## danny la rouge (Sep 13, 2022)

Sue said:


> Someone my sister was at school with ended up working at Buckingham Palace some years ago now as a servant of some type. Iirc the pay was awful but sure the prestige paid the rent....


And all the bowing and scraping is a bit like Pilates. So.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Sep 13, 2022)

Sue said:


> Someone my sister was at school with ended up working at Buckingham Palace some years ago now as a servant of some type. Iirc the pay was awful but sure the prestige paid the rent....


The university I work for seems to genuinely believe in a similar philosophy


----------



## Sue (Sep 13, 2022)

Lord Camomile said:


> The university I work for seems to genuinely believe in a similar philosophy


A lot of employers do. Of course that never seems to apply to the high head yins strangely enough...


----------



## quiet guy (Sep 14, 2022)

It's getting back to the fuedal system, we have to be grateful for what we are given and should tug our forelocks in thanks. 
It's time this whole pile of shit was scrapped. Bunch of freeloaders


----------



## SysOut (Sep 14, 2022)

quiet guy said:


> Bunch of freeloaders


gangsters


----------



## MikeMcc (Sep 14, 2022)

Kevbad the Bad said:


> How long has he got?


Rest of his life...


----------



## TopCat (Sep 14, 2022)

Should be a few hecklers on the coffin journey route today.


----------



## TopCat (Sep 14, 2022)

Note to plod: not me.


----------



## two sheds (Sep 14, 2022)

Holding up a placard with nothing on is getting a bit risky, will people get arrested for holding up no placard next?


----------



## DaveCinzano (Sep 14, 2022)

two sheds said:


> Holding up a placard with nothing on is getting a bit risky, will people get arrested for holding up no placard next?


CLAP HARDER! CHEER LOUDER! MOURN MORE EMPHATICALLY!


----------



## muscovyduck (Sep 14, 2022)

Of course they're miserable. As a woman from a conservative religious background and a tenant what makes me miserable is being unable to have agency over my physical environment. And generally as a person, I am driven by the desire to build genuine pleasant relationships with other people, especially people who are kind and helpful. The drive for these things has shaped my career and life. I cannot imagine, no matter how hard I try, why people like Charles behave the way they do voluntarily. If I couldn't move something off the table, I would at least want the little boost of a pleasant interaction with whoever moves it for me so I didn't feel so down about it.


----------



## billy_bob (Sep 14, 2022)

More 'pen irritates man' reportage

Obviously this is trivial shite compared with sacking people, but its a nice little reminder of how unfit for his dream job he actually is. Even if we ignore the first bit of her reign when not every single that happens was caught on camera, Brenda managed what? 15 years since the advent of social media without letting the mask slip in public like this. He's been there five minutes and he's already openly cursing the inkwells and the stinking pens and all the useless toadies who bring him them...


----------



## two sheds (Sep 14, 2022)

Chucky must have just said to the underling "just sack them will you?" and underling made interesting choice of timing.


----------



## billy_bob (Sep 14, 2022)

two sheds said:


> Chucky must have just said to the underling "just sack them will you?" and underling made interesting choice of timing.



Nice idea for what it would imply but hard to credit it. A regular member of staff might consider something that mutinous, but I reckon the ones in hiring-and-firing roles will be full-on Stockholm Syndrome as far as upholding the fawning hierarchical structure goes.

(OK, I'm basing this on a sample of one retired quite senior member of the royal household staff who I know only very distantly so not necessarily representative - but you'd think he was in the direct line of succession himself to hear him talk about his working life.)


----------



## Chilli.s (Sep 14, 2022)

When "his" government flush green and environmentally sympathetic policy down the shitter he is going to look like a the hypocrite that he is

Tax dodging moneygrabber above the law


----------



## killer b (Sep 14, 2022)

friedaweed said:


> Not really sure what the appropriate response for this is other than an small "ahh" and a shrug.  I mean let's face it when any of the other London Urbanites pass away their cleaners and handymen will be out on their arse so I'm not sure there's much scope for shedding a tear for royal help. It must go with the territory. I read in that artical when the queen mum died and Randy Andy moved into her gaff staff were "Let go".   It's nothing new really.
> 
> It's the romantic idea that royal help are lovely working class folk, devoted to serving and protecting the privacy of the lovely jubbly woyal famiwy that the guardians playing on there. It's not Downton Abbey is it? They know the ficklety of there positions.
> 
> Maybe Liz's 491 staff were made promises that means Chazzers get redeployed and helped into careers in B&Q.  Just like us lot every time there is cloth cut.


Sure, but a more careful and aware of how it looks operation would have dealt with it very differently. These people are rich as Croesus, they could have just given the staff some bullshit makework jobs for the next few months (let's be honest, they're already bullshit makework jobs), then redeployed as many as possible, pensioned off the older ones and then quietly got rid of any that are left. That they chose instead to do it this way, when the eyes of the world are on them, is what's wild. 

It's very heartening tbh - the wide support the Queen enjoyed was down in a large part to how carefully she projected herself publicly. We're seeing a very different person in Charles - pompous, bad tempered, mean. While much of the support the Queen enjoyed seems to have so far transferred to her son, these are not the kinds of character traits that are likely to help him retain it. All good.


----------



## Artaxerxes (Sep 14, 2022)

A brief look at Charles wealth from the NYT




			archive.ph


----------



## The39thStep (Sep 14, 2022)

two sheds said:


> Holding up a placard with nothing on is getting a bit risky, will people get arrested for holding up no placard next?


Always a case for early intervention imo


----------



## two sheds (Sep 14, 2022)

Indeed, you never know what they might not write on it.


----------



## two sheds (Sep 14, 2022)

billy_bob said:


> Nice idea for what it would imply but hard to credit it. A regular member of staff might consider something that mutinous, but I reckon the ones in hiring-and-firing roles will be full-on Stockholm Syndrome as far as upholding the fawning hierarchical structure goes.
> 
> (OK, I'm basing this on a sample of one retired quite senior member of the royal household staff who I know only very distantly so not necessarily representative - but you'd think he was in the direct line of succession himself to hear him talk about his working life.)



Indeed, the other possibility is that the underling just didn't realize what was happening at that moment or didn't think it important, but that's hard to credit too.


----------



## Chilli.s (Sep 14, 2022)

Yeah. so depressing that people with low pensions, struggling healthcare, high tax burden on low wages, pathetic minimum wages, will turn  a blind eye to these overprivileged spongers with their hidden wealth. Wool has well and truly been pulled over their eyes.


----------



## clicker (Sep 14, 2022)

I dreamt last night that he died 😲.  In my dream I saw him on telly and commented he looked grey...like really grey. The whole scene was in colour, but he was plain grey. I wasn't surprised when they announced his death on account of his greyness. It was very soon.


----------



## danny la rouge (Sep 14, 2022)

killer b said:


> Sure, but a more careful and aware of how it looks operation would have dealt with it very differently. These people are rich as Croesus, they could have just given the staff some bullshit makework jobs for the next few months (let's be honest, they're already bullshit makework jobs), then redeployed as many as possible, pensioned off the older ones and then quietly got rid of any that are left. That they chose instead to do it this way, when the eyes of the world are on them, is what's wild.
> 
> It's very heartening tbh - the wide support the Queen enjoyed was down in a large part to how carefully she projected herself publicly. We're seeing a very different person in Charles - pompous, bad tempered, mean. While much of the support the Queen enjoyed seems to have so far transferred to her son, these are not the kinds of character traits that are likely to help him retain it. All good.


A tweet. Not offered without comment: my comment is that Charles is an arrogant misanthrope, and as you say, oh dear, the camera is on him now.


----------



## Ax^ (Sep 14, 2022)

clicker said:


> I dreamt last night that he died 😲.  In my dream I saw him on telly and commented he looked grey...like really grey. The whole scene was in colour, but he was plain grey. I wasn't surprised when they announced his death on account of his greyness. It was very soon.



I'm going to say Liz truss in the study with novokoc laced gloves


----------



## killer b (Sep 14, 2022)

From a republican point of view, I want Charles to last a good few years - he's much more dislikeable than his heir.


----------



## danny la rouge (Sep 14, 2022)

killer b said:


> From a republican point of view, I want Charles to last a good few years - he's much more dislikeable than his heir.


Give him time.


----------



## Kevbad the Bad (Sep 14, 2022)

killer b said:


> From a republican point of view, I want Charles to last a good few years - he's much more dislikeable than his heir.


Not sure about that. Both knobheads. I believe that is the appropriate term.


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 14, 2022)

killer b said:


> From a republican point of view, I want Charles to last a good few years - he's much more dislikeable than his heir.


You only say that because you know so little about William, who has always struck me as the worst sort of prig, with all the faults of his father and none of the good points of his mother


----------



## danny la rouge (Sep 14, 2022)

Jesus fucking Christ!


----------



## billy_bob (Sep 14, 2022)

danny la rouge said:


> A tweet. Not offered without comment: my comment is that Charles is an arrogant misanthrope, and as you say, oh dear, the camera is on him now.




A comment under that tweet suggests it was Nicholas Witchell he was talking about, in which case I tend to agree with him   

But yeah, really not a good look for a king, and we're going to be seeing more of it.


----------



## killer b (Sep 14, 2022)

danny la rouge said:


> Jesus fucking Christ!



Brilliant. Keep 'em coming.


----------



## SysOut (Sep 14, 2022)

Pickman's model said:


> good points of his mother


Butter wouldn't melt in her mouth.


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 14, 2022)

SysOut said:


> Butter wouldn't melt in her mouth.


She's dead. So, yeh, butter wouldn't melt in whatever is left of her mouth


----------



## Flavour (Sep 14, 2022)

Does Harry get to be on it? poor harry


----------



## SysOut (Sep 14, 2022)

Pickman's model said:


> She's dead


good point.


----------



## Ax^ (Sep 14, 2022)

danny la rouge said:


> Jesus fucking Christ!




Jimmy Seville will be spinning in his grave all the had was a TV show, Andrew gets to be king of the Pedos 

if Charlie feels a bit iffy


----------



## killer b (Sep 14, 2022)

Flavour said:


> Does Harry get to be on it? poor harry


presume the five are:

Camilla
William
Harry 
Nonce
Beatrice


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 14, 2022)

killer b said:


> presume the five are:
> 
> Camilla
> William
> ...


What a group of ne'er do wells


----------



## danny la rouge (Sep 14, 2022)

killer b said:


> presume the five are:
> 
> Camilla
> William
> ...


It’s my understanding that the Counsellors of State stand in as a group, five so that there is always a majority when decisions are split.


----------



## Bingoman (Sep 14, 2022)

killer b said:


> presume the five are:
> 
> Camilla
> William
> ...


Harry can't do it as lives in America


----------



## TopCat (Sep 14, 2022)

The39thStep said:


> Always a case for early intervention imo


Report to Prevent. It's the decent thing to do. opposing feudal monarchy is so obviously not a centrist therefore acceptable liberal position.


----------



## Dystopiary (Sep 14, 2022)

Bingoman said:


> Harry can't do it as lives in America


If that's the case then it's likely Edward.


----------



## danny la rouge (Sep 14, 2022)

Dystopiary said:


> If that's the case then it's likely Edward.


He’s an amazing guy, tbf. He was only in the armed forces for four months and he still managed to get a chest full of medals!


----------



## Idris2002 (Sep 14, 2022)

Pickman's model said:


> You only say that because you know so little about William, who has always struck me as the worst sort of prig, with all the faults of his father and none of the good points of his mother


"Prig" - now that's a word you don't hear much. Are you planning a day-trip to Bangor in your charabanc?

I once saw Prince W. on some TV wildlife documentary, where he struck me as telegenic enough to win an election, if he ever had to stand for one. That's just a "looks good on telly" judgement of course.


----------



## killer b (Sep 14, 2022)

Bingoman said:


> Harry can't do it as lives in America


that doesn't appear to be true - the list hasn't been updated yet, but he was a counsellor of state last week (although then there was only four for some reason)



			https://www.royal.uk/counsellors-state


----------



## danny la rouge (Sep 14, 2022)

killer b said:


> that doesn't appear to be true - the list hasn't been updated yet, but he was a counsellor of state last week (although then there was only four for some reason)
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.royal.uk/counsellors-state


Wonder what they did for tie breakers?


----------



## Saunders (Sep 14, 2022)

killer b said:


> that doesn't appear to be true - the list hasn't been updated yet, but he was a counsellor of state last week (although then there was only four for some reason)
> 
> https://www.royal.uk/counsellors-state[/URL


It seems to be monarchs spouse plus next four in line so last week didn’t include dead Prince Philip.


----------



## danny la rouge (Sep 14, 2022)

Saunders said:


> It seems to be monarchs spouse plus next four in line so last week didn’t include dead Prince Philip.


Ah yeah, to stop the monarch’s spouse going _mad_ with the power.


----------



## Dystopiary (Sep 14, 2022)

Clueless that he'd nominate Andrew, unless the nonce has something on Charles.


----------



## quiet guy (Sep 14, 2022)

Bingoman said:


> Harry can't do it as lives in America


Im sure he can use Zoom or Teams


----------



## Plumdaff (Sep 14, 2022)

It's clearly been decided that now is the time they can rehabilitate Prince Andrew, because the plebs are too busy with the enforced mourning to complain. Fucking gross.


----------



## billy_bob (Sep 14, 2022)

Dystopiary said:


> Clueless that he'd nominate Andrew, unless the nonce has something on Charles.



Oh god, please let this play out like one of the gorier minor Renaissance tragedies till they're all dead in the throne room.


----------



## Artaxerxes (Sep 14, 2022)

Dystopiary said:


> Clueless that he'd nominate Andrew, unless the nonce has something on Charles.




Fairly sure it’s legal bumf about lines to the throne


----------



## Saunders (Sep 14, 2022)

danny la rouge said:


> Ah yeah, to stop the monarch’s spouse going _mad_ with the power.


Oh is that the history behind it? All so odd.


----------



## danny la rouge (Sep 14, 2022)

Saunders said:


> Oh is that the history behind it? All so odd.


You have to read the whole thing as a vestiges of the workings of a mafia family.  If the king’s away, will the Queen have his favourites whacked?


----------



## Sue (Sep 14, 2022)

danny la rouge said:


> You have to read the whole thing as a vestiges of the workings of a mafia family.  If the king’s away, will the Queen have his favourites whacked?


----------



## Chilli.s (Sep 14, 2022)

Pickman's model said:


> ne'er do wells


They are actually ne'er have to do wells


----------



## Idris2002 (Sep 14, 2022)

danny la rouge said:


> Give him time.


Straight out of the traps:









						Prince Andrew continues role which could see him stand in for King Charles
					

PRINCE Andrew is to continue in his role as Counsellor of State - meaning he can step in for King Charles in the event he is unable to undertake…




					www.thenational.scot


----------



## danny la rouge (Sep 14, 2022)

Idris2002 said:


> Straight out of the traps:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes, we have that story on a couple of threads. I was meaning give William time. There’s already stories of his affairs in foreign media. And his falling out with Hazza. There’s going to be more.


----------



## killer b (Sep 14, 2022)

I suspect the Counsellor of State business is just Peston trolling for clicks on reflection - not to let anyone off the hook, but he's implied that some decision has been made to give the nonce the role, when I don't think that's the case - a decision would need to be made to remove him. Not to let anyone off the hook mind, but Peston has form for that kind of thing


----------



## danny la rouge (Sep 14, 2022)

killer b said:


> I suspect the Counsellor of State business is just Peston trolling for clicks on reflection - not to let anyone off the hook, but he's implied that some decision has been made to give the nonce the role, when I don't think that's the case - a decision would need to be made to remove him. Not to let anyone off the hook mind, but Peston has form for that kind of thing


So the story really is that the palace spin that Andrew was taking a back seat from that type of role was just that: lies.


----------



## billy_bob (Sep 14, 2022)

danny la rouge said:


> So the story really is that the palace spin that Andrew was taking a back seat from that type of role was just that: lies.



I can't remember having seen Andrew in the news for any reason for _years _before the nonce stuff started to hit the headlines. I bet they changed literally nothing about his schedule and just put out a press release.


----------



## muscovyduck (Sep 14, 2022)

billy_bob said:


> I can't remember having seen Andrew in the news for any reason for _years _before the nonce stuff started to hit the headlines. I bet they changed literally nothing about his schedule and just put out a press release.


The more I think about it the angrier I'm getting. Literally all it was was a declaration that the media stop holding him accountable so he could get back to normal


----------



## billy_bob (Sep 14, 2022)

muscovyduck said:


> The more I think about it the angrier I'm getting. Literally all it was was a declaration that the media stop holding him accountable so he could get back to normal


 
Yep. 'The palace have announced that you are all to stop talking about this.'


----------



## Idris2002 (Sep 14, 2022)

Well now. But how many millions of English lads will have that kind of large philtrum - John Major had one, for example.


----------



## rekil (Sep 14, 2022)

SF making him look vaguely normal.  I'm disgusted that Maskey missed an opportunity to do the 'everyone has 5 minutes to get out' gag.



Spoiler


----------



## extra dry (Sep 14, 2022)

I expect a short reign 5 years at most before health and other issues come to light


----------



## muscovyduck (Sep 14, 2022)

extra dry said:


> I expect a short reign 5 years at most before health and other issues come to light


Hope it's longer, his heir has a better image and PR strategy. the longer Charles stays in the more damage he's going to do to the monarchy.


----------



## extra dry (Sep 14, 2022)

7 or 8 at a strech


----------



## Elpenor (Sep 14, 2022)

extra dry said:


> 7 or 8 at a strech


The Kings brother should get a longer stretch than that surely


----------



## Artaxerxes (Sep 14, 2022)

muscovyduck said:


> Hope it's longer, his heir has a better image and PR strategy. the longer Charles stays in the more damage he's going to do to the monarchy.



Mostly he’s quiet and doesn’t do anything which is for sure better PR. But he has his moments.


----------



## Dystopiary (Sep 14, 2022)

Wrong thread, oops.


----------



## Cid (Sep 14, 2022)

killer b said:


> I suspect the Counsellor of State business is just Peston trolling for clicks on reflection - not to let anyone off the hook, but he's implied that some decision has been made to give the nonce the role, when I don't think that's the case - a decision would need to be made to remove him. Not to let anyone off the hook mind, but Peston has form for that kind of thing



All these issues were decided months/years in advance... It wasn't a case of 'oh shit, hadn't though of Andy'. I had a quick read of the legislation, it is a little ambiguous, but don't think it would be particularly hard to exclude someone. The phrasing is essentially that if a monarch wants the cos, they _may_ appoint them, and when they're appointed they are the next four in line. So I think even within the wording of the act it's arguable you could exclude (and how likely is Prince Nonce to launch a legal battle for the right?). In any case succession is regulated by parliament and a sovereign can be removed by them; presumably a member of the line of succession can too.


----------



## emanymton (Sep 14, 2022)

two sheds said:


> Holding up a placard with nothing on is getting a bit risky, will people get arrested for holding up no placard next?


How we all laughed when that was happening in Russia


----------



## teqniq (Sep 14, 2022)

emanymton said:


> How we all laughed when that was happening in Russia


I didn't.


----------



## killer b (Sep 14, 2022)

Interesting piece from Owen Hatherley in Jacobin about Charles' terrible architectural opinions









						King Charles Has Some Very Strange Ideas About How Cities Should Look
					

For many years, Charles Windsor has foisted his opinions about urban design on the British public. The bizarre projects that the new monarch has sponsored, from Dorset to Transylvania, speak volumes about his cloistered and conservative worldview.




					jacobin.com


----------



## Artaxerxes (Sep 14, 2022)

emanymton said:


> How we all laughed when that was happening in Russia



If you told me twenty years ago you’d be courting arrest for holding up a blank bit of paper in protest… then I’d absolutely believe you.

Curbing the right to protest has been an ongoing project for longer than I’ve been born and Iraq saw some fucking insanity against it that way to many people have memory holed.


----------



## SysOut (Sep 14, 2022)

Cid said:


> succession is regulated by parliament


15 parliaments
Be amusing if they disagreed on these matters,


----------



## Epona (Sep 14, 2022)

I've paid barely any attention to Charlie (or the monarchy generally tbh) over the years, but over the last couple of days I've seen the clip of him having someone move something on a table because it was an inch further over than he wanted it, and seen him whining about a leaking pen, and I cannot help thinking to myself what a great big grumpy whimpering baby he is coming across as.


----------



## PR1Berske (Sep 14, 2022)

UEFA instructed clubs not to sing national anthems at games tonight.

Rangers responded:


----------



## brogdale (Sep 14, 2022)

Probs should be in the Guardian shite thread, but here'll do...

the 'kin what?


----------



## mx wcfc (Sep 14, 2022)

PR1Berske said:


> UEFA instructed clubs not to sing national anthems at games tonight.
> 
> Rangers responded:



I sort of like the "sticking to fingers up at UEFA" bit, but, obvs, fuck Rangers and hopefully they'll get a big juicy fine.


----------



## two sheds (Sep 14, 2022)

Can't see Celtic doing the same


----------



## ElizabethofYork (Sep 15, 2022)

On the telly there was some royal flunky claiming that Charles is a very hard worker.  He is hard at work apparently until midnight most days.  

What "work"?  I'm genuinely interested to know what "work" the royals do.  I know they go about the place opening things and meeting people, but what "work" is he doing all day every day until midnight?


----------



## Lord Camomile (Sep 15, 2022)

two sheds said:


> Can't see Celtic doing the same


Would say that's a safe bet, going on recent form...


----------



## Part 2 (Sep 15, 2022)

ElizabethofYork said:


> On the telly there was some royal flunky claiming that Charles is a very hard worker.  He is hard at work apparently until midnight most days.
> 
> What "work"?  I'm genuinely interested to know what "work" the royals do.  I know they go about the place opening things and meeting people, but what "work" is he doing all day every day until midnight?


I've heard this working til midnight rubbish too. 

Having watched bits of the Netflix show I think he might write a few letters. It's harder to imagine a much simpler task than writing your own name but given how pissed off he got with that despite having loads of people around to help him, I imagine he spends a long time trying to get the lid off the pen if he's left alone.


----------



## brogdale (Sep 15, 2022)




----------



## Artaxerxes (Sep 15, 2022)

Swimming through the money pool is hard work.


I imagine there’s a lot of signing and approving things like tenancy notices and eviction notices and signing off on “environmental schemes” that for some reason make a lot of money


----------



## billy_bob (Sep 15, 2022)

brogdale said:


>




So he's being trolled by the 1990s now. Probably a decade he'd rather forget


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 15, 2022)

billy_bob said:


> So he's being trolled by the 1990s now. Probably a decade he'd rather forget


probably a decade he doesn't remember that much of


----------



## Aladdin (Sep 15, 2022)

platinumsage said:


> He might drop dead of apoplexy soon, mind you who doesn't hate fountain pens?




He shows his true colours.

Miffed by a leaky ink pen... 🙄

What a tosser. I would say he is a self absorbed petulant spoiled childman who has never grown up...never had to actually do ANYTHING bar swan around with his hand stroking his pocket watch in its pocket. Waiting for some admiration to be directed at him. He probably thinks he is more intelligent than everyone else...dare anybody ever disagree with him...
Plonker!!

His motner would probably have reacted differently and laughed off the leaky ink pen. But Charles...has to get snippy...and then he hands the thing to Camilla......like what the actual fuck? He isnt actually functioning normally is he? 

There will be a massive swing against the Monarchy once the queen is buried and the pageantry stops...and electricity bills and energy crises become the focus of everybody's minds.

Charles may yet well wish for the days of the leaky ink pen.


----------



## two sheds (Sep 15, 2022)

I think we're all being unfair he's been waiting all his life for this, a leaky pen or thing in just the wrong position spoils the whole majestic effect


----------



## ska invita (Sep 15, 2022)

ElizabethofYork said:


> On the telly there was some royal flunky claiming that Charles is a very hard worker.  He is hard at work apparently until midnight most days.
> 
> What "work"?  I'm genuinely interested to know what "work" the royals do.  I know they go about the place opening things and meeting people, but what "work" is he doing all day every day until midnight?


hes got his Etsy shop to keep updated





						Tampon Sculpture - Etsy UK
					

Shop Etsy, the place to express your creativity through the buying and selling of handmade and vintage goods.




					www.etsy.com


----------



## Aladdin (Sep 15, 2022)

Actually....I dont think Chuck will see 75.
And Willy will take over by the time he is 45.

The Mystery of Monarchy will disappear within 5 years. People will cop on and realise these ultra wealthy parasites are not actually worth having especially when winter energy bills kick in and people finally twig that they are funding this crowd....
I mean...at least the Queen went around turning off the lights in Buckingham palace .... 

Vive la Republique!!!
Long live the republic...
Or summat.


----------



## Dystopiary (Sep 15, 2022)

Aladdin said:


> He shows his true colours.
> 
> Miffed by a leaky ink pen... 🙄
> 
> ...


Innit. It's not even like he'd have to wash his own clothes if he got a bit of ink on them anyway.


----------



## Aladdin (Sep 15, 2022)

Dystopiary said:


> Innit. It's not even like he'd have to wash his own clothes if he got a bit of ink on them anyway.


Exactly.

He probably doesnt even wash his own hands!!


----------



## Dystopiary (Sep 15, 2022)

Aladdin said:


> Exactly.
> 
> He probably doesnt even wash his own hands!!


Groom of the Stool and all that... 😝


----------



## Aladdin (Sep 15, 2022)

Aladdin said:


> Exactly.
> 
> He probably doesnt even wash his own hands!!



This may explain his inordinately puffy digits.


----------



## A380 (Sep 15, 2022)

ElizabethofYork said:


> On the telly there was some royal flunky claiming that Charles is a very hard worker.  He is hard at work apparently until midnight most days.
> 
> What "work"?  I'm genuinely interested to know what "work" the royals do.  I know they go about the place opening things and meeting people, but what "work" is he doing all day every day until midnight?


Deliveroo driver.


----------



## Aladdin (Sep 15, 2022)

two sheds said:


> I think we're all being unfair he's been waiting all his life for this, a leaky pen or thing in just the wrong position spoils the whole majestic effect



You may have a point there..

I do hope a few more little annoyances crop up to frustrate him and amuse us.


----------



## Artaxerxes (Sep 16, 2022)

Again I can't tell if this is real or parody at this point;


----------



## Aladdin (Sep 16, 2022)

Artaxerxes said:


> Again I can't tell if this is real or parody at this point;




I wonder where that full documentary/ clip can be seen.


----------



## Chilli.s (Sep 16, 2022)

Aladdin said:


> I wonder where that full documentary/ clip can be seen.


Yeah, that does look like topical and timely viewing for this week


----------



## Yossarian (Sep 16, 2022)

Aladdin said:


> I do hope a few more little annoyances crop up to frustrate him and amuse us.



His servants are probably deliberately tormenting him with endless minor annoyances, I know that if I worked for him I would make sure there was an endless supply of leaky fountain pens.


----------



## The39thStep (Sep 16, 2022)

Paul Mason's case for A Peoples Monarchy

"It’s up to Charles, and his successors, to decide how they want to operate their side of the bargain this country made in 1688. But the electorate has a continuous and legitimate right to decide how we want our side to work."









						Let’s rebuild our relationship with the royals to create a fairer Britain
					

It’s time to formalise Britain’s “monarchic republic”




					www.theneweuropean.co.uk


----------



## billy_bob (Sep 16, 2022)

Yossarian said:


> His servants are probably deliberately tormenting him with endless minor annoyances, I know that if I worked for him I would make sure there was an endless supply of leaky fountain pens.



God, yeah. Boiling all those eggs for exactly 3 minutes and 15 seconds so they're just veeeeeerrrrry slightly not to his liking.

OK, some of these tales may be apocryphal, but even if they are, they've obviously come about because that _is _how he is about things:  a massively petulant, entitled arse.

Maybe the queen was too in private - it's hard to see how you could be one of them and not be - but if so, she seems to have been ruthlessly efficient at keeping it quiet.


----------



## Plumdaff (Sep 16, 2022)

Well he's in Cardiff now judging by the sudden constant helicopter noise.


----------



## SysOut (Sep 16, 2022)

The39thStep said:


> Paul Mason's case for A Peoples Monarchy
> 
> "It’s up to Charles, and his successors, to decide how they want to operate their side of the bargain this country made in 1688. But the electorate has a continuous and legitimate right to decide how we want our side to work."
> 
> ...


1688 etc. Mason doesn't understand that power is not just a word, nor a piece of paper.
Who signed the bill of rights?
Rights are given, thus also taken away.

The only independent parliament existed under Cromwell - it didn't have a piece of paper, but an army.

The smoke and mirrors of the "constitutional monarchy" simply piles liabilities and blame onto parliament, while power stays where it is, with the ruling class.


----------



## not-bono-ever (Sep 16, 2022)

How is he - any updates on his health ?


----------



## moochedit (Sep 16, 2022)

not-bono-ever said:


> How is he - any updates on his health ?


He died 2 hours ago. Keep up


----------



## The39thStep (Sep 16, 2022)

SysOut said:


> 1688 etc. Mason doesn't understand that power is not just a word, nor a piece of paper.
> Who signed the bill of rights?
> Rights are given, thus also taken away.
> 
> ...



His people's  NATO would defend us though


----------



## Karl Masks (Sep 16, 2022)

Aladdin said:


> I wonder where that full documentary/ clip can be seen.


on a laptop, in the boot of a car, somewhere in a Parisian underpass, driven by a drunkard


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 16, 2022)

SysOut said:


> The only independent parliament existed under Cromwell - it didn't have a piece of paper, but an army.


before cromwell became 'lord protector'


----------



## Aladdin (Sep 16, 2022)

Yossarian said:


> His servants are probably deliberately tormenting him with endless minor annoyances, I know that if I worked for him I would make sure there was an endless supply of leaky fountain pens.




I really wish Spitting Image was around. 
Think of the fun they would have with all this... 

Ink pens overflowing and drowning the monarch...oh my!!


----------



## 1%er (Sep 16, 2022)

Now you British Subjects are living in the Caroline era as the Second Elizabethan Era is over. Congratulations to you all ( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)


----------



## Kevbad the Bad (Sep 16, 2022)

1%er said:


> Now you British Subjects are living in the Caroline era as the Second Elizabethan Era is over. Congratulations to you all ( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)


I think that's spelled 'Caroline error'.


----------



## Artaxerxes (Sep 16, 2022)

Aladdin said:


> I really wish Spitting Image was around.
> Think of the fun they would have with all this...
> 
> Ink pens overflowing and drowning the monarch...oh my!!




Daily Show has you covered


----------



## two sheds (Sep 16, 2022)

Yossarian said:


> His servants are probably deliberately tormenting him with endless minor annoyances, I know that if I worked for him I would make sure there was an endless supply of leaky fountain pens.


"... every stinking time"


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 16, 2022)

1%er said:


> Now you British Subjects are living in the Caroline era as the Second Elizabethan Era is over. Congratulations to you all ( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)


Yeh but it won't be sweet caroline


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Sep 16, 2022)

Yossarian said:


> His servants are probably deliberately tormenting him with endless minor annoyances, I know that if I worked for him I would make sure there was an endless supply of leaky fountain pens.



and that was before the redundancies consultation started, wasn't it?


----------



## WouldBe (Sep 16, 2022)

Plumdaff said:


> Well he's in Cardiff now judging by the sudden constant helicopter noise.


Driving the wrong way down a one-way street.


----------



## moochedit (Sep 16, 2022)

WouldBe said:


> Driving the wrong way down a one-way street.


Traffic rules are for the little people


----------



## Plumdaff (Sep 16, 2022)

There was some booing when he arrived at Cardiff Castle


----------



## brogdale (Sep 16, 2022)

Plumdaff said:


> There was some booing when he arrived at Cardiff Castle


 ...but no guillotine? 😕


----------



## steveseagull (Sep 16, 2022)

Carlos III getting booed


----------



## Elpenor (Sep 16, 2022)

This seems like the most appropriate place for an inappropriate meme


----------



## Sue (Sep 16, 2022)

Elpenor said:


> This seems like the most appropriate place for an inappropriate meme
> 
> View attachment 343024


I'm in no way a fan of the man but his hands just look really hot and sore.


----------



## Sue (Sep 16, 2022)

steveseagull said:


> Carlos III getting booed



That was quite loud. More of that sort of thing.


----------



## A380 (Sep 16, 2022)

Pickman's model said:


> Yeh but it won't be sweet caroline


Good times never seemed so good.


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 16, 2022)

Sue said:


> I'm in no way a fan of the man but his hands just look really hot and sore.


If he grills them thinking they're sausages he's only himself to blame


----------



## Plumdaff (Sep 16, 2022)

steveseagull said:


> Carlos III getting booed



I've just noticed that he drove down a pedestrianised bit of the city centre. Some environmentalist.


----------



## Artaxerxes (Sep 16, 2022)

Plumdaff said:


> I've just noticed that he drove down a pedestrianised bit of the city centre. Some environmentalist.




And walk? You don’t get regal hands like that walking places.


----------



## Plumdaff (Sep 16, 2022)

Artaxerxes said:


> And walk? You don’t get regal hands like that walking places.


Maybe use the actual roads that lead right up to the castle? Crazy idea, I know.


----------



## Artaxerxes (Sep 16, 2022)

Plumdaff said:


> Maybe use the actual roads that lead right up to the castle? Crazy idea, I know.




LIKE A PEON?


----------



## weepiper (Sep 16, 2022)

These are both on the street where my work is.


----------



## weepiper (Sep 16, 2022)

The booing really clear on this one 👍


----------



## weepiper (Sep 16, 2022)

Does dim diolch mean no thanks?


----------



## Sue (Sep 16, 2022)

weepiper said:


> The booing really clear on this one 👍



Obviously don't know Welsh but I'm guessing the signs also weren't very positive about the whole monarchy thing.


----------



## Sue (Sep 16, 2022)

weepiper said:


> Does dim diolch mean no thanks?


Fuck off?

Eta the Welsh that is!


----------



## teqniq (Sep 16, 2022)

weepiper said:


> Does dim diolch mean no thanks?


Yes.


----------



## bcuster (Sep 16, 2022)




----------



## Artaxerxes (Sep 16, 2022)

bcuster said:


>




Quick reflexes on that toadie.


----------



## quiet guy (Sep 16, 2022)

Mark Drakeford, Welsh First Minister, was saying earlier this week that it shouldn't be taken for granted that William is elevated to Prince of Wales. Not sure he understands the whole royal honours malarkey howver much I support the sentiment.








						Mark Drakeford says 'We need to have a debate about the Prince of Wales'
					

'But how comfortable do you feel really, with everything with the pageantry, the accession the money, as a republican?'




					www.walesonline.co.uk


----------



## Aladdin (Sep 16, 2022)

Pickman's model said:


> If he grills them thinking they're sausages he's only himself to blame



They'd make for a better class of FEB 😁


----------



## Lord Camomile (Sep 16, 2022)

Just occurred to me that some people's reaction to Charles replacing Elizabeth is very reminiscent of many people's reaction to Brexit.

"wait, this isn't what we signed up for when we signed up for exactly this..."


----------



## Calamity1971 (Sep 16, 2022)

Meghan and Harry have now been uninvited to pre funeral reception at buck house. King Cumberland done a u turn cos ' they're not working royals' . What's one of them?


----------



## Nine Bob Note (Sep 17, 2022)

Calamity1971 said:


> Meghan and Harry have now been uninvited to pre funeral reception at buck house. King Cumberland done a u turn cos ' they're not working royals' . What's one of them?



He's put his household staff on notice, so the lesser royals are presumably expected to convey the sausage rolls.


----------



## Artaxerxes (Sep 17, 2022)

Calamity1971 said:


> Meghan and Harry have now been uninvited to pre funeral reception at buck house. King Cumberland done a u turn cos ' they're not working royals' . What's one of them?



One that closes ranks, kisses babies on the rota and the seniors arsehole on demand


----------



## Chilli.s (Sep 17, 2022)

Calamity1971 said:


> King Cumberland done a u turn


Apparently Harry will be allowed to go to some vigil or other. And hes been given permission to wear his special costume too


----------



## Chilli.s (Sep 17, 2022)

All this is gonna make a cracking episode of The Crown on Netflix, cant wait


----------



## isvicthere? (Sep 17, 2022)

I constantly - even _now_ - argue with my mother about the relevance and need for the royals. I got an insight into the unusual (for me) attitude of royalists when, recently, I asked her _why_ we should respect them, and she got angry at the very idea of having to give a reason. 

I recently reminded her that, if Charles hadn´t had any kids, Andy the paedo´s friend would now be heir to the throne.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Sep 17, 2022)

Calamity1971 said:


> Meghan and Harry have now been uninvited to pre funeral reception at buck house. King Cumberland done a u turn cos ' they're not working royals' . What's one of them?



Andrew is working on his memoirs. 

Meanwhile a 24 hour team team of retainers is working on shredding them, burning what's left and transporting the remains to Sellafield for internment behind three feet of lead and a quarter mile of reinforced concrete.


----------



## isvicthere? (Sep 17, 2022)

SpookyFrank said:


> Andrew is working on his memoirs.
> 
> Meanwhile a 24 hour team team of retainers is working on shredding them, burning what's left and transporting the remains to Sellafield for internment behind three feet of lead and a quarter mile of reinforced concrete.



Andrew´s memoirs: "From 1960 to 1982 I was second-in-line to the throne. Then my big brother had a kid. The end."


----------



## Karl Masks (Sep 17, 2022)

isvicthere? said:


> Andrew´s memoirs: "From 1960 to 1982 I was second-in-line to the throne. Then my big brother had a kid. The end."


Not quite the end though is it, but don't sweat it Andy


----------



## ska invita (Sep 17, 2022)

Calamity1971 said:


> Meghan and Harry have now been uninvited to pre funeral reception at buck house. King Cumberland done a u turn cos ' they're not working royals' .


Fucking hell
Its a fucking funeral for your gran, not a work outing - of course it is exactly that for the Master Spaniel - he is clearly a right old cunt


----------



## Plumdaff (Sep 17, 2022)

ska invita said:


> Fucking hell
> Its a fucking funeral for your gran, not a work outing - of course it is exactly that for the Master Spaniel - he is clearly a right old cunt


Is Andrew going to be there? Because wasn't he removed from 'working' duties, or was that a load of horseshit to stop criticism?


----------



## billy_bob (Sep 17, 2022)

Calamity1971 said:


> Meghan and Harry have now been uninvited to pre funeral reception at buck house. King Cumberland done a u turn cos ' they're not working royals' . What's one of them?


1st thought: the level of cuntery required to uninvite your own son from part of his own granny's send-off...
2nd thought: ah, but he isn't his son, is he...
3rd thought: if KC3 is as mean and spiteful as he seems, I wonder if they're really all going to be able to keep up the emperor's new clothes silence about _that_ for much longer...


----------



## ska invita (Sep 17, 2022)

now i think about it a reception is the working meeting dignitries bit, so probably got a bligh not having to go to that
feel dirty talking about this  time to get on with the day


----------



## Calamity1971 (Sep 17, 2022)

Plumdaff said:


> Is Andrew going to be there? Because wasn't he removed from 'working' duties, or was that a load of horseshit to stop criticism?


Earl of Inverness now, so technically working, whatever the fuck that entails?


----------



## eatmorecheese (Sep 17, 2022)

Chilli.s said:


> All this is gonna make a cracking episode of The Crown on Netflix, cant wait


----------



## Cid (Sep 17, 2022)

He's officially non-working I think... At least news says he had to ask permission to wear uniform. Presumably he's not invited to this shindig either; seems to be a big dignitaries/leaders thing, would be a little awkward.


----------



## brogdale (Sep 17, 2022)

Wurst monarch this year.


----------



## Chz (Sep 20, 2022)

If you feel the need to contribute a "I hope he and and siblings end up as a queue-garnering attraction as they wave in the wind from their gibbet", I see the Guardian has a "What are your hopes for King Charles III's reign?" feedback page:









						Tell us: what are your hopes for King Charles III’s reign?
					

What will Charles III be like as King? What are your hopes for his reign? We would like to hear your views




					www.theguardian.com


----------



## Lurdan (Sep 21, 2022)




----------



## Yuwipi Woman (Sep 21, 2022)

isvicthere? said:


> Andrew´s memoirs: "From 1960 to 1982 I was second-in-line to the throne. Then my big brother had a kid. The end."



The rules of succession are silly any way.  Let's get up a lottery for the position.  If you win, you get all the wealth and coke you can stand for a year and one day.  Then, you give it back.  If you survive you get a modest pension and a silly title.


----------



## Yuwipi Woman (Sep 21, 2022)

Calamity1971 said:


> Meghan and Harry have now been uninvited to pre funeral reception at buck house. King Cumberland done a u turn cos ' they're not working royals' . What's one of them?



I don't know who would want to spend a couple of hours hobnobbing with any of them, tbh.


----------



## rekil (Sep 21, 2022)

Someone get a sausage themed version of god save the queen to xmas no 1. It'd put money in Lydon's pocket but it would stop ladbaby.

god save the king
the sausage fingered thing

and so on


----------



## SysOut (Sep 21, 2022)

Yuwipi Woman said:


> The rules of succession are silly any way. Let's get up a lottery for the position.


Na, civil war is far more interesting and opens up more opportunities.


----------



## Larry O'Hara (Sep 21, 2022)

quiet guy said:


> Mark Drakeford, Welsh First Minister, was saying earlier this week that it shouldn't be taken for granted that William is elevated to Prince of Wales. Not sure he understands the whole royal honours malarkey howver much I support the sentiment.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Perhaps Drakeford should read a little history first.  The title was created by Edward I after he conquered Wales and held up his infant son as a means of telling the Welsh none of their Princes would ever rule.  That son became Edward II, for whom it didn't end well (aside from the posthumous Jarman movie).  The eldest son of the monarch has always been given that title, to emphasise English control over Wales.  I'd like to think Drakeford is raising the issue so as to covertly slip independence on the agenda: but no, he's not that clever


----------



## SysOut (Sep 21, 2022)

Larry O'Hara said:


> Perhaps Drakeford should read a little history first.  The title was created by Edward I after he conquered Wales and held up his infant son as a means of telling the Welsh none of their Princes would ever rule.  That son became Edward II, for whom it didn't end well (aside from the posthumous Jarman movie).  The eldest son of the monarch has always been given that title, to emphasise English control over Wales.  I'd like to think Drakeford is raising the issue so as to covertly slip independence on the agenda: but no, he's not that clever


That seems to misrepresent the article.
It was the interviewer who put it forward:


> Ben Shephard asked Mr Drakeford: "The is *ground swell behind the idea* that the Prince of Wales as a title shouldn't be passed on to Prince William, I wonder what your thoughts are on that?"


----------



## Larry O'Hara (Sep 21, 2022)

SysOut said:


> That seems to misrepresent the article.
> It was the interviewer who put it forward:


Not read the article so accept your point: albeit I wasn't saying Drakeford was putting forward independence.  I find reading/listening to Drakeford works best as an insomnia cure and I'm not near bed-time yet...


----------



## A380 (Sep 22, 2022)




----------



## Bingoman (Sep 22, 2022)

Prince Andrew ‘lobbied hard’ to stop Charles becoming king, claims royal insider
					

An explosive new biography reveals how the Queen Consort won over senior royals - and claims that Prince Andrew plotted against King Charles




					www.telegraph.co.uk


----------



## Smangus (Sep 22, 2022)

Speaking to a mate who works in st Thomas's, fat fingers can be an early sign of heart disease. 🤞

Allegedly.


----------



## stavros (Sep 22, 2022)

Smangus said:


> Speaking to a mate who works in st Thomas's, fat fingers can be an early sign of heart disease. 🤞
> 
> Allegedly.


Only for those that have said organ.


----------



## PR1Berske (Sep 22, 2022)

Smangus said:


> Speaking to a mate who works in st Thomas's, fat fingers can be an early sign of heart disease. 🤞
> 
> Allegedly.


"Early"? He's had those Cumberlands for decades!


----------



## steveseagull (Sep 23, 2022)

Oh dear oh dear


----------



## billy_bob (Sep 23, 2022)

Of all the appalling, unscrupulous things our divinely appointed rulers do, I find it hard to work up any outrage about 'cash for honours'. The whole system is a ridiculous travesty of democracy anyway - why not drop the pretence that it's merit-based altogether and just flog them? Make it above board and they might have to put some of the money into some kind of charitable foundation instead of buying another gold-encrusted pen holder or piece of the countryside with it.


----------



## SysOut (Sep 23, 2022)

steveseagull said:


> Oh dear oh dear


This is the essence of conservatism

Upset about bribes? Oh please...
OECD rebukes Britain for dropping Saudi arms deal bribery inquiry | UK news | The Guardian


> The government was rebuked yesterday by the world’s leading anti-bribery watchdog over its decision to terminate a major corruption investigation into Britain’s biggest arms company, BAE.





billy_bob said:


> divinely appointed rulers


I think they used brute force...

Just get rid of inheritance of property and privilege.
Instead of making it tolerable.


----------



## tim (Sep 26, 2022)

His Grace the Duke of Norfolk has been banned from driving. He's organising the Carry on Nation and this will prevent him from fulfilling his duties. He's only worth £100 million so taxis are out of the question.









						Duke of Norfolk banned from driving despite his argument of ‘exceptional hardship’
					

Edward Fitzalan-Howard had said he needed his driving licence because he had a pivotal role in organising the coronation of King Charles III




					www.telegraph.co.uk


----------



## SysOut (Sep 26, 2022)

tim said:


> His Grace the Duke of Norfolk has been banned from driving. He's organising the Carry on Nation and this will prevent him from fulfilling his duties. He's only worth £100 million so taxis are out of the question.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Edward Fitzalan-Howard, 18th Duke of Norfolk - Wikipedia


> As hereditary Earl Marshal he had responsibility for arranging the 19 September 2022 state funeral of Queen Elizabeth II and the accession and coronation of King Charles III. *He used that official role to have the public and the press excluded from his sentencing* for a driving offence, which led to a 6 months suspension of his driving licence.


----------



## SysOut (Sep 26, 2022)

> Norfolk was appointed Knight Grand Cross of the Royal Victorian Order (GCVO) in the 2022 Birthday Honours



The Royal Victorian Order 


> recognises distinguished personal service to the British monarch, Canadian monarch, Australian monarch, or New Zealand monarch, members of the monarch’s family, or to any viceroy or senior representative of the monarch.
> The present monarch, King Charles III, is the sovereign of the order, the order’s motto is Victoria, ( ...)  and admission remains at the sole discretion of the monarch


----------



## stavros (Sep 26, 2022)

tim said:


> His Grace the Duke of Norfolk has been banned from driving.


He's not driving a Mini Metro.
He's not driving a Mini Metro.
He's not driving a Mini Metro.
He's not driving a Mini Metro.


----------



## WhyLikeThis (Sep 29, 2022)

Sound up!


----------



## WouldBe (Sep 29, 2022)

WhyLikeThis said:


> Sound up!



Even funnier if that's what he sounds like off camera.


----------



## PR1Berske (Sep 30, 2022)

The Royal Mint has revealed Charles' portrait for the new coins


----------



## Part 2 (Sep 30, 2022)

PR1Berske said:


> The Royal Mint has revealed Charles' portrait for the new coins



Soon be using one of them to pay for a pint of milk.


----------



## brogdale (Sep 30, 2022)

PR1Berske said:


> The Royal Mint has revealed Charles' portrait for the new coins


Ah, the new dollar coin!


----------



## Artaxerxes (Sep 30, 2022)

Part 2 said:


> Soon be using one of them to pay for a pint of milk.



More incentive for going contactless


----------



## cesare (Sep 30, 2022)

I know the reason - reversing the profile of the new monarch - but oh dear, the combover side.


----------



## Yossarian (Sep 30, 2022)

This is what I got when I asked the AI for a King Charles Sausage Fingers coin.


----------



## not a trot (Sep 30, 2022)

Yossarian said:


> This is what I got when I asked the AI for a King Charles Sausage Fingers coin.
> 
> View attachment 345150



Might as well make sausages the new currency.


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 1, 2022)

PR1Berske said:


> The Royal Mint has revealed Charles' portrait for the new coins


typical - they've missed out the pike


----------



## SysOut (Oct 1, 2022)

Royalty play the long game don't they?
There was the NotW scandal about hacking the phones of the Royal family.
And then much later Murdoch loses the paper - but related to something which got more anger from the public.
I sometimes wonder whether they were related.
Losing a paper was quite a price to play and Murdoch was indeed humbled.


----------



## SysOut (Oct 1, 2022)

> Im curious to know if David shares his enthusiasm for the royal family. We have different views, he says. How can I put this? I think its an irrational system. And I think its a taboo subject in this country to talk about it. Its certainly a taboo subject for the BBC to talk about. I think its a very strange institution to have in the 21st century.


David Dimbleby: ‘I’ve started smoking roll-ups and I don’t have a social life’ The Sunday Times


			archive.ph


----------



## 8ball (Oct 1, 2022)

PR1Berske said:


> "Early"? He's had those Cumberlands for decades!



Yeah, I think it’s something inflammatory I am not a doctor etc.


----------



## pseudonarcissus (Oct 1, 2022)

So, Liz has banned Rei Charles from attending COP27....and presumably we know this because his people are briefing against her...it's been 2 weeks...


----------



## SysOut (Oct 1, 2022)

pseudonarcissus said:


> Rei Charles


🤣


----------



## ska invita (Oct 1, 2022)

pseudonarcissus said:


> So, Liz has banned Rei Charles from attending COP27....and presumably we know this because his people are briefing against her...it's been 2 weeks...


I could've sworn I heard she'd died or something?


----------



## Chilli.s (Oct 2, 2022)

Nice to se him shrugging off any worthy principles he used to claim he had


----------



## 8ball (Oct 2, 2022)

Chilli.s said:


> Nice to se him shrugging off any worthy principles he used to claim he had



Not allowed when you’re King.


----------



## pogofish (Oct 2, 2022)

I'm hearing rumours from Ballater that the Queen took steps to protect resident/estate staff from any of Charles's attempts to slim-down the Royal Household.  As personal employees of the Monarch, Balmoral staff exist in a sort of limbo between the Royal Household and normal estate workers.

The gist of it seems to be that all staff/estate workers who were in houses/tied accommodation at the time of her death have been given full tenancy/security rights and can remain for as long as they like.


----------



## Kevbad the Bad (Oct 2, 2022)

Gawd bless you Ma'am.


----------



## Guineveretoo (Oct 2, 2022)

Elpenor said:


> IIRC they don’t benefit from the various protections like employment tribunals, and I believe the palace also has the opt out on things like race relations act / other employment acts


This is not true.


----------



## 8ball (Oct 2, 2022)

Guineveretoo said:


> This is not true.



All of it or just bits of it?


----------



## Guineveretoo (Oct 2, 2022)

8ball said:


> All of it or just bits of it?


They get standard employment rights, and have done for decades. 

They are employees of the Royal Household.

I believe it was the Trade Union Reform and Employment Rights Act (TURERA) 1993 that confirmed that those rights applied. Before that, it was a bit of a muddle as to what did and didn't apply. 

I guess the employees in the private residences, like Balmoral, are under different contracts, but they will get the same employment rights.


----------



## 8ball (Oct 2, 2022)

Guineveretoo said:


> They get standard employment rights, and have done for decades.
> 
> They are employees of the Royal Household.
> 
> ...



Thanks


----------



## Elpenor (Oct 2, 2022)

Guineveretoo said:


> They get standard employment rights, and have done for decades.
> 
> They are employees of the Royal Household.
> 
> ...


Ok, so does that mean that they didn’t up to 1993?


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Oct 2, 2022)

From what I understand, there is a difference between the 'official' residences which belong to the state, and the 'private' residences which belong(ed) to HMtQ as an individual.

I'm not an expert on these things, but presume there's some flunkeys that are effectively employed by the state / government, others employed by the household.

Guardian was reporting in July 2022 that the monarch is exempt from a lot of laws including workers' rights.


----------



## JimW (Oct 2, 2022)

Are they mixing it up with crown immunity in forces etc.?


----------



## stavros (Oct 2, 2022)

Kevbad the Bad said:


> Gawd bless you Ma'am.


What's the male equivalent to "Ma'am"? Are the proles meant to call him Sir?


----------



## 8ball (Oct 2, 2022)

stavros said:


> What's the male equivalent to "Ma'am"? Are the proles meant to call him Sir?



Chuck.


----------



## tim (Oct 2, 2022)

stavros said:


> What's the male equivalent to "Ma'am"? Are the proles meant to call him Sir?


Sausage


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Oct 2, 2022)

stavros said:


> What's the male equivalent to "Ma'am"? Are the proles meant to call him Sir?



it's all here (in case you're expecting to meet any of the royal family)









						Addressing the Royal Family • Debretts
					






					debretts.com


----------



## MickiQ (Oct 2, 2022)

Yo Chucky


----------



## Smangus (Oct 2, 2022)

Puddy_Tat said:


> it's all here (in case you're expecting to meet any of the royal family)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I see it's a tad incomplete as the traditional greeting of "Oi Charlie you parasitical old cunt" seems to be missing.


----------



## SysOut (Oct 2, 2022)

"Sir" is pronounced "see 'ere"


----------



## SysOut (Oct 2, 2022)

Big Ears

Though, if you want to be subtle, you could use Nellie.


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 2, 2022)

Puddy_Tat said:


> it's all here (in case you're expecting to meet any of the royal family)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i see they haven't covered the tribunal scenario, in which a dishevelled charles mountbatten-windsor is brought before a drumhead court-martial


----------



## story (Oct 2, 2022)

tim said:


> Sausage



No. The queen was Sausage.

 Charlie is SausageS











						The story behind Prince Philip's adorable nickname for the Queen
					

The Duke of Edinburgh had an unlikely pet name for his wife, which likened her to an unpopular vegetable.




					metro.co.uk
				






> Alongside the vegetable title, he is also said to have called her ‘Sausage’.


----------



## Guineveretoo (Oct 2, 2022)

Puddy_Tat said:


> From what I understand, there is a difference between the 'official' residences which belong to the state, and the 'private' residences which belong(ed) to HMtQ as an individual.
> 
> I'm not an expert on these things, but presume there's some flunkeys that are effectively employed by the state / government, others employed by the household.
> 
> Guardian was reporting in July 2022 that the monarch is exempt from a lot of laws including workers' rights.


The monarch is exempt and so are some members of the Royal Family, I assume, but the staff who work in the official palaces are employed by an organisation called the Royal Household or something like that, and they have workers rights. Including the right to join a trade union, which many of them do.
I don't know about the staff employed in the private residences, but I would expect that they are employed by the household, rather than directly by the monarch.

There is a further load of people who are employed by the Crown Estate, which are neither part of the Royal Household. nor employed in the private residences. They run the various royal parks and buildings which are not lived in by any royal bods. They also have employment rights, and are members of trade unions. I represented some of them, years ago, when there was a restructuring happening.


----------



## Elpenor (Oct 11, 2022)

6th May for your street party - urban picnic perhaps?









						Coronation on 6 May for King Charles and Camilla, Queen Consort
					

The coronation in Westminster Abbey will be on a Saturday, Buckingham Palace reveals.



					www.bbc.co.uk
				




And it’s on a Saturday so no bank holiday the bastards


----------



## PR1Berske (Oct 11, 2022)

Elpenor said:


> 6th May for your street party - urban picnic perhaps?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And it's the weekend before Eurovision!


----------



## quiet guy (Oct 11, 2022)

Sure they don't carry the bank holiday on to the Monday, like they do with Easter, Christmas etc. when they fall on a weekend?


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 11, 2022)

quiet guy said:


> Sure they don't carry the bank holiday on to the Monday, like they do with Easter, Christmas etc. when they fall on a weekend?


Yes


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 11, 2022)

Elpenor said:


> 6th May for your street party - urban picnic perhaps?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What good are the monarchy if they don't give out a bank holiday for the coronation?


----------



## Artaxerxes (Oct 11, 2022)

quiet guy said:


> Sure they don't carry the bank holiday on to the Monday, like they do with Easter, Christmas etc. when they fall on a weekend?



They keep moving the may holiday do I expect them to.

May 6th is also the anniversary of the lord protector losing office and eventually Charles II coming back


----------



## moochedit (Oct 11, 2022)

quiet guy said:


> Sure they don't carry the bank holiday on to the Monday, like they do with Easter, Christmas etc. when they fall on a weekend?


This goverment thinks extra bank holidays are "bad for growth"


----------



## brogdale (Oct 11, 2022)

Opportunity for a barbecue?


----------



## danny la rouge (Oct 11, 2022)

moochedit said:


> This goverment thinks extra bank holidays are "bad for growth"


Tell them bank holidays are a type of pie.


----------



## surreybrowncap (Oct 11, 2022)

quiet guy said:


> Sure they don't carry the bank holiday on to the Monday, like they do with Easter, Christmas etc. when they fall on a weekend?


2023 Early May Bank Holiday will be on _Monday *1st May*_.....


----------



## Cerv (Oct 11, 2022)

well if we don't get an extra bank holiday for the coronation he better just hurry up and die


----------



## ska invita (Oct 11, 2022)

Puddy_Tat said:


> it's all here (in case you're expecting to meet any of the royal family)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sir Sarge it is then


----------



## quiet guy (Oct 11, 2022)

So it's not Oy buggalugs.


----------



## MickiQ (Oct 11, 2022)

Elpenor said:


> 6th May for your street party - urban picnic perhaps?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Boo deffo want a BH, Come on Chucky do your loyal subjects a solid.
The Jubilee Street Party in our close was ace, it was a bloody good job I live here since I was in no fit state to drive anywhere.


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 11, 2022)

MickiQ said:


> Boo deffo want a BH, Come on Chucky do your loyal subjects a solid.
> The Jubilee Street Party in our close was ace, it was a bloody good job I live here since I was in no fit state to drive anywhere.


He will do us all a solid as he's going to shit on us

Didn't have you down as a royalist. I'll have to amend your file


----------



## MickiQ (Oct 11, 2022)

Pickman's model said:


> He will do us all a solid as he's going to shit on us
> 
> Didn't have you down as a royalist. I'll have to amend your file


I'm not but the street party was still excellent, possibly because of the distinct lack of royalists present and the amount of alcohol and food that was. Someone did try to start a chorus of 'God Save The Queen' but not a single other person joined in so they just shut up and looked embarrassed.


----------



## friedaweed (Oct 11, 2022)

That's my, ahem sorry....our, wedding anniversary. Fuck him, no-one overshadows that day. A plague on his crotch and his wifes!


----------



## Elpenor (Oct 11, 2022)

surreybrowncap said:


> 2023 Early May Bank Holiday will be on _Monday *1st May*_.....


I reckon they’ll move that tbh, will really piss off the calendar makers


----------



## MickiQ (Oct 11, 2022)

friedaweed said:


> That's my, ahem sorry....our, wedding anniversary. Fuck him, no-one overshadows that day. A plague on his crotch and his wifes!


It's the Saturday after Youngest Q's 21st birthday so it will probably bugger up her plans as well perhaps it will flip her from indifference to full on republican.


----------



## Yossarian (Oct 11, 2022)

A day later and the coronation would have been on my birthday, Charles will probably never even know how close his brush with beheading was today.


----------



## Tanya1982 (Oct 11, 2022)

SysOut said:


> Royalty play the long game don't they?
> There was the NotW scandal about hacking the phones of the Royal family.
> And then much later Murdoch loses the paper - but related to something which got more anger from the public.
> I sometimes wonder whether they were related.
> Losing a paper was quite a price to play and Murdoch was indeed humbled.


Losing the News of the World was long overdue. I don't think a conspiracy theory is needed. The brand was always seedy - which was part of the appeal, but there's a difference between seedy scurrilous fun and what they ended up being known for. If anything, the closure of the NotW did Murdoch a favour, by not continuing to contaminate his other business interests - all of which come with their own ethical problems and overlapping staff, and therefore need no help to look grubby.


----------



## tim (Oct 12, 2022)

Tanya1982 said:


> Losing the News of the World was long overdue. I don't think a conspiracy theory is needed. The brand was always seedy - which was part of the appeal, but there's a difference between seedy scurrilous fun and what they ended up being known for. If anything, the closure of the NotW did Murdoch a favour, by not continuing to contaminate his other business interests - all of which come with their own ethical problems and overlapping staff, and therefore need no help to look grubby.


First they came for the News of the Screws, now they're coming for the Scum and the Daily Heil.

Murdoch and Rothermere seen to be facing lots more problems at this very moment.


----------



## andysays (Oct 12, 2022)

Elpenor said:


> I reckon they’ll move that tbh, will really piss off the calendar makers



It would also be a bit of a cheek to shift the holiday traditionally associated with the workers to the following Monday so that we can "celebrate" the crowning of the new royal parasite.

But I suspect that is what will happen...


----------



## pogofish (Oct 12, 2022)

Elpenor said:


> 6th May for your street party - urban picnic perhaps?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The travel boards are bracing themselves for loads of questions about London on Coronation day.  nb, Some/many of these are already being asked or have been for other recent Royal events:



> Ohhhhh.....!  We are coming to London then and now I'm worried and think I should cancel and move it to another date?
> 
> Will London be Busy? We want to see all the usual tourist sites with as much ease as possible. Is there a special ticket that will let us skip the lines and see everything anyway?
> 
> ...





> Where would be safe from the running battles between fans of Princess Catherine and Princess Meghan?
> 
> Would we be expected to tip more as it's a Royal occasion?


----------



## platinumsage (Oct 12, 2022)

The National Secular Society is apparently planning to challenge the Coronation in court as discrimination in favour of one religious group.


----------



## stavros (Oct 12, 2022)

Thank fuck they've avoided the snooker WCs, which finish the Monday prior.


----------



## mx wcfc (Oct 12, 2022)

stavros said:


> Thank fuck they've avoided the snooker WCs, which finish the Monday prior.


Except if they move the bank holiday from Monday 1, to Monday 8, it'll be a working day....


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 12, 2022)

platinumsage said:


> The National Secular Society is apparently planning to challenge the Coronation in court as discrimination in favour of one religious group.


i wish them luck. they'll need it


----------



## stavros (Oct 12, 2022)

mx wcfc said:


> Except if they move the bank holiday from Monday 1, to Monday 8, it'll be a working day....


I can think of 147 reasons why that would be a bad idea.


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 12, 2022)

stavros said:


> I can think of 147 reasons why that would be a bad idea.


potentially 1176, if not more


----------



## souljacker (Oct 12, 2022)

They can't just move a bank holiday around like that. If they wanted it to coincide with the may day bh, they should have held it on the weekend before. As it is, I've got plans on the 1st. Mainly watching snooker and drinking beer but they are still plans.

If they can't give us a different extra bank holiday then they literally offer me nothing anymore. Fuck em.


----------



## brogdale (Oct 12, 2022)

1st week of May is a pretty classic General Election timing so. if for some weird reason, the vermin wanted to cut and run...ol sausage digits has taken that week out.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Oct 12, 2022)

brogdale said:


> 1st week of May is a pretty classic General Election timing so. if for some weird reason, the vermin wanted to cut and run...ol sausage digits has taken that week out.



local elections are already planned for 4 May 2023


----------



## danny la rouge (Oct 12, 2022)

brogdale said:


> 1st week of May is a pretty classic General Election timing so. if for some weird reason, the vermin wanted to cut and run...ol sausage digits has taken that week out.


It’s also mrs lr’s birthday (on Star Wars Day). So we’ll be busy.


----------



## Tanya1982 (Oct 12, 2022)

If he was serious about slimming down, he could've just taken some brief but dignified oath of allegiance while the various crowns were out of their vaults last month. It's going to look really strange to see an old man, who hasn't had his ears pinned back, actually wearing all those jewels and flounces.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Oct 12, 2022)

my cynical side wonders if government were keen on having the coronation just before the local elections - lots of flag shagging as a subtle 'vote tory' message?


----------



## brogdale (Oct 12, 2022)

Sound up.


----------



## PR1Berske (Oct 12, 2022)

Fair play to Charles, he's made his politics quite clear in a matter of weeks, his mother didn't during 70 years.


----------



## killer b (Oct 12, 2022)

eh? his politics have been _quite clear_ for 50 years


----------



## Artaxerxes (Oct 12, 2022)

souljacker said:


> They can't just move a bank holiday around like that. If they wanted it to coincide with the may day bh, they should have held it on the weekend before. As it is, I've got plans on the 1st. Mainly watching snooker and drinking beer but they are still plans.
> 
> If they can't give us a different extra bank holiday then they literally offer me nothing anymore. Fuck em.




They can and do


----------



## agricola (Oct 12, 2022)

brogdale said:


> Sound up.




A reminder that they've (the Palace) almost certainly had to authorise that to be released.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Oct 12, 2022)

brogdale said:


> Sound up.



one of the replies


----------



## danny la rouge (Oct 12, 2022)

I’m sorry, what are we supposed to be listening for? “Dear oh dear, anyway”.  Is that it? Utterly meaningless. That’s just posh mumbly silence filling.  

It’s the fucking King. Not a revolutionary.


----------



## killer b (Oct 12, 2022)

danny la rouge said:


> I’m sorry, what are we supposed to be listening for? “Dear oh dear, anyway”.  Is that it? Utterly meaningless. That’s just posh mumbly silence filling.
> 
> It’s the fucking King. Not a revolutionary.


what about the time the queen wore that EU flag hat for the opening of parliament though???


----------



## agricola (Oct 12, 2022)

danny la rouge said:


> I’m sorry, what are we supposed to be listening for? “Dear oh dear, anyway”.  Is that it? Utterly meaningless. That’s just posh mumbly silence filling.
> 
> It’s the fucking King. Not a revolutionary.



I disagree - technically, she serves as PM at his pleasure.  Saying that and then allowing that clip to be released, strongly suggests she is not held in high regard by him.  

If that is the public message they are sending out then I can only imagine what is being sent out to those Tory grandees and back-benchers who would still listen to what the Palace says.  

I am also struggling to think of a time when he's ever been caught saying that to anyone else.


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Oct 12, 2022)

agricola said:


> I disagree - technically, she serves as PM at his pleasure.


Hmmm. You could argue that it's effectively the other way around. The monarch serves as monarch at parliament's pleasure, and does well to remember it. 

She's clearly foolish to have allowed that to be filmed. But so is he.


----------



## danny la rouge (Oct 12, 2022)

agricola said:


> I disagree - technically, she serves as PM at his pleasure.  Saying that and then allowing that clip to be released, strongly suggests she is not held in high regard by him.
> 
> If that is the public message they are sending out then I can only imagine what is being sent out to those Tory grandees and back-benchers who would still listen to what the Palace says.
> 
> I am also struggling to think of a time when he's ever been caught saying that to anyone else.


It’s how posh people speak. It’s absolutely nothing. Less than nothing. So much so, I was trying to work out what he said directly before it, because I thought that’s what the fuss must be about.

Christ, people need to calm down. And probably get off Twitter.


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Oct 12, 2022)

I watched it three times trying to pick up anything noteworthy and failed.


----------



## Kevbad the Bad (Oct 12, 2022)

What worried me the most was Liz Truss's attempt at a curtsy.


----------



## Yossarian (Oct 12, 2022)

If Charles drops dead in the next 24 hours people are going to start asking questions. Not including last month's apparently deadly encounter, Truss is the first prime minister since Clement Attlee to never have had a weekly audience with QEII.


----------



## agricola (Oct 12, 2022)

danny la rouge said:


> It’s how posh people speak. It’s absolutely nothing. Less than nothing. So much so, I was trying to work out what he said directly before it, because I thought that’s what the fuss must be about.
> 
> Christ, people need to calm down. And probably get off Twitter.



I am not sure how you can say "its how posh people speak" when its not clear that he has ever said that in such a context (as filler in a conversation).


----------



## souljacker (Oct 12, 2022)

What's he supposed to have said? Because I can't hear anything controversial


----------



## danny la rouge (Oct 12, 2022)

agricola said:


> I am not sure how you can say "its how posh people speak" when its not clear that he has ever said that in such a context (as filler in a conversation).


It’s a Rorschach test for liberals. It’s exactly as significant as something that doesn’t look like the dear dead queen in a cloud or a piece of toast or a pizza topping. 

He’s the king. He’s not your friend. He won’t be paying your gas bill.

Christ almighty.


----------



## agricola (Oct 12, 2022)

danny la rouge said:


> It’s a Rorschach test for liberals. It’s exactly as significant as something that doesn’t look like the dear dead queen in a cloud or a piece of toast or a pizza topping.
> 
> He’s the king. He’s not your friend. He won’t be paying your gas bill.
> 
> Christ almighty.



Who was saying that he would be?


----------



## Raheem (Oct 12, 2022)

souljacker said:


> What's he supposed to have said? Because I can't hear anything controversial


"Dear oh dear".


----------



## Yossarian (Oct 13, 2022)

He probably says that all the time, maybe he'd just realised that a fountain pen had exploded in his pocket.


----------



## clicker (Oct 13, 2022)

He's going to be absolute carnage. He's only had the job a couple of weeks and he just bumbles along. Like a storybook 'silly, old king'. But he's real and we're going to watch him bumble ever deeper , until he keels over. He might not make the coronation.


----------



## Yossarian (Oct 13, 2022)

"Dear, oh dear, so that's the guillotine? Funny old contraptions, aren't they?"


----------



## Combustible (Oct 13, 2022)

I actually think being a bit bumbling and cantankerous is going to be his 'thing', which will be used to endear him to the public. A bit like what his father did with dry humour and racism. A lot of people want to find a reason to like the monarch and him being a grumpy old man will probably be quite appealing to the them.


----------



## brogdale (Oct 13, 2022)

danny la rouge said:


> It’s how posh people speak. It’s absolutely nothing. Less than nothing. So much so, I was trying to work out what he said directly before it, because I thought that’s what the fuss must be about.
> 
> Christ, people need to calm down. And probably get off Twitter.


You’re probably right about paying too much attention to twitter, but I posted up the Chris Ship tweet with the clip because I thought it was really quite funny and reflected poorly on both monarch and “Prime Minister”.

I know it doesn’t herald his demise, so probably should have posted in another thread on reflection...but it still  makes me giggle.


----------



## Tanya1982 (Oct 13, 2022)

killer b said:


> eh? his politics have been _quite clear_ for 50 years


I think all of their politics have always been clear...

QEII and Charles - Lib Dems crossed with 'One Nation' Tory patrician, shot through with elements of the Greens.
Queen Mother - High Imperial Toryism.
Diana - New Labour, the better parts of it, human rights act etc, would've turned her back on Blair over Iraq.
The Middletons - Home Counties Thatcherite Tories.
William - Green Tory in the Zac Goldsmith mould.
Meghan and Harry - California Democrats.
Fergie and Andrew - up the arse of any dictator with crumbs to spare.
Princess Michael of Kunt - let's not go there.


----------



## ska invita (Oct 13, 2022)

danny la rouge said:


> It’s absolutely nothing.


Too late, Its going to be the new epitaph meme for the rest of her time #dearohdear

I had no idea the PM meets the monarch once a week! Thats insane. So much for 'no political influence'


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 13, 2022)

ska invita said:


> Too late, Its going to be the new epitaph meme for the rest of her time #dearohdear
> 
> I had no idea the PM meets the monarch once a week! Thats insane. So much for 'no political influence'


Thought everyone knew the monarch meets the pm frequently, it's been mentioned loads of times over the years.


----------



## ska invita (Oct 13, 2022)

Pickman's model said:


> Thought everyone knew the monarch meets the pm frequently, it's been mentioned loads of times over the years.


No not everyone knows


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 13, 2022)

ska invita said:


> No not everyone knows


And as reported in the guardian over the last year or more, the royal family have had loads of laws changed so their interests are protected. Not to mention all the people who swear loyalty not to the country but to the monarch and their heirs and successors. The weekly meeting with the pm is the least of their political influences. It is after all his majesty's government


----------



## Artaxerxes (Oct 13, 2022)

Tanya1982 said:


> I think all of their politics have always been clear...




Yes, rich bastards


----------



## danny la rouge (Oct 13, 2022)

ska invita said:


> No not everyone knows


It’s general knowledge to people who follow politics, though.


----------



## pseudonarcissus (Oct 13, 2022)




----------



## ska invita (Oct 13, 2022)

danny la rouge said:


> It’s general knowledge to people who follow politics, though.


i follow politics and i didnt know


----------



## Orang Utan (Oct 13, 2022)

IIRC the PM and monarch have weekly meetings?

In any case, this king having a low opinion of Truss shouldn’t be a surprise to anyone. Even a houseplant would have a low opinion of the PM


----------



## Raheem (Oct 13, 2022)

Orang Utan said:


> In any case, this king having a low opinion of Truss shouldn’t be a surprise to anyone. Even a houseplant would have a low opinion of the PM


That's probably where he got his opinion from.


----------



## Orang Utan (Oct 13, 2022)

Raheem said:


> That's probably where he got his opinion from.


Quite!


----------



## danny la rouge (Oct 13, 2022)

ska invita said:


> i follow politics and i didnt know


There’s a number of books on Westminster etiquette and tradition.  Most of the ones I know are decades old, but many of ridiculous rituals remain in place.

One that I believe is gone now is the storage of pop up collapsible top hats at the end of each bench in the Commons, as a member was required to wear a top hat to make a point of order.

Really.


----------



## moochedit (Oct 13, 2022)

Orang Utan said:


> Even a houseplant would have a low opinion of the PM


A houseplant would make a better PM than Truss.


----------



## danny la rouge (Oct 13, 2022)

Mention of it here: The House of Commons opera hat


----------



## two sheds (Oct 13, 2022)

danny la rouge said:


> Mention of it here: The House of Commons opera hat


That's a historical romance


----------



## danny la rouge (Oct 13, 2022)

two sheds said:


> That's a historical romance


It is, but the collapsible top hat research for it is true. 🤦‍♂️


----------



## two sheds (Oct 13, 2022)

Well if we're relying on historical romances as sources of fact now where is this going to stop?


----------



## danny la rouge (Oct 13, 2022)

To be clear: the dusty old books I read for my degree in the 80s are probably no longer in print. I did a quick Google for “collapsible top hat point of order House of Commons” to help ska out.  

Feel free to do your own.


----------



## Santino (Oct 13, 2022)

danny la rouge said:


> To be clear: the dusty old books I read for my degree in the 80s are probably no longer in print. I did a quick Google for “collapsible top hat point of order House of Commons” to help ska out.
> 
> Feel free to do your own.


Are you funded by Big Millinery?


----------



## danny la rouge (Oct 13, 2022)

Santino said:


> Are you funded by Big Millinery?


No. Pay attention. Small Millinery that _turns into_ Big Millinery.


----------



## Yossarian (Oct 13, 2022)

The top hats were around until 1998, according to a Parliament factsheet.

_To increase their appearance during debates and to be seen more easily, a Member wishing to raise a point of order during a division was, until 1998, required to speak with his hat on. Collapsible top hats were kept for the purpose. This requirement was abolished following recommendations from the Modernisation Select Committee, which stated: “At present, if a Member seeks to raise a point of order during a division, he or she must speak "seated and covered". In practice this means that an opera hat which is kept at each end of the Chamber has to be produced and passed to the Member concerned. This inevitably takes some time, during which the Member frequently seeks to use some other form of covering such as an Order Paper. This particular practice has almost certainly brought the House into greater ridicule than almost any other, particularly since the advent of television. We do not believe that it can be allowed to continue.”_



			https://www.parliament.uk/globalassets/documents/commons-information-office/g07.pdf
		



_The only remaining problem was what to do with the two hats that are kept in the Commons for members who use them to draw attention to themselves in order to raise a point of order during the hurly burly of divisions.

Ms Taylor suggested one could be kept on display for visitors, while the second could, perhaps, be sold off to raise money for charity.

Sir George responded that selling the hat off, even for charity, would amount to privatisation._




			BBC News | UK Politics | 'Black cap for the top hat'


----------



## Fez909 (Oct 13, 2022)

danny la rouge said:


> It is, but the collapsible top hat research for it is true. 🤦‍♂️


----------



## two sheds (Oct 13, 2022)

Yeh it was in a historical romance first though wasn't it - that's where they got it from it says so at the top of that page. Historical romances aren't real you know


----------



## Santino (Oct 13, 2022)

two sheds said:


> Yeh it was in a historical romance first though wasn't it - that's where they got it from it says so at the top of that page. Historical romances aren't real you know


Are you a Hat Truther?


----------



## two sheds (Oct 13, 2022)




----------



## JimW (Oct 13, 2022)

If it was a point of information they were passed one of the roll-up sombreros.


----------



## Calamity1971 (Oct 13, 2022)

Have we had this?


----------



## magneze (Oct 13, 2022)

Ask an AI to draw "a king with sausages instead of fingers". 🌭


----------



## danny la rouge (Oct 13, 2022)

Calamity1971 said:


> Have we had this?



Yes, many, many times. But it is funny.


----------



## pogofish (Oct 14, 2022)

Best..  Yet...!



> So I will be in Scotland next year from May 3rd through the 26th, and just saw Nigel's post about the coronation being on May 6th.. Will Scotland close because of the coronation?


----------



## 8ball (Oct 14, 2022)

danny la rouge said:


> Yes, many, many times. But it is funny.



The lip synching is so perfect it's hard to imagine him saying anything else in reality.


----------



## pogofish (Oct 14, 2022)

Wow - Another one has just popped-up to ask if they will be still able to go and see the Crown Jewels that day...!


----------



## brogdale (Oct 14, 2022)

Calamity1971 said:


> Have we had this?



I really wondering how many times I'd have to watch that to find it anything other than funny as...


----------



## MickiQ (Oct 14, 2022)

Well they won't need them all for the coronation will they? There are apparently 7 sovereign crowns and 6 consort crowns so they are only going to need one of each unless they swap them every few minutes like panto costumes.
Haven't India said they will get all mardy about a trade deal if Camilla gets to stick the one with the Koh-i-Nor in it on her bonce (which is apparently the plan)


----------



## brogdale (Oct 14, 2022)




----------



## MickiQ (Oct 15, 2022)

The Q's have been to Windsor to see the guy on the right and his mates far more often than we have to see the one on the left


----------



## Elpenor (Oct 15, 2022)

Democracy faces being put on hold due to the vanity of sausage fingers - if they move the BH to Friday it’s the planned local election counting day

Coronation bank holiday faces local elections clash in England

To me it seems incredible that no one thought of this or discussed it before announcing the date. Isn’t that what these courtiers are for? But I suppose it’s another example of the whims of the royal family being put ahead of everything else


----------



## brogdale (Oct 15, 2022)

Elpenor said:


> Democracy faces being put on hold due to the vanity of sausage fingers - if they move the BH to Friday it’s the planned local election counting day
> 
> Coronation bank holiday faces local elections clash in England
> 
> To me it seems incredible that no one thought of this or discussed it before announcing the date. Isn’t that what these courtiers are for? But I suppose it’s another example of the whims of the royal family being put ahead of everything else


Some of the more minor counts were already scheduled for what is now coronation day.


----------



## Duncan2 (Oct 15, 2022)

MickiQ said:


> Well they won't need them all for the coronation will they? There are apparently 7 sovereign crowns and 6 consort crowns so they are only going to need one of each unless they swap them every few minutes like panto costumes.
> Haven't India said they will get all mardy about a trade deal if Camilla gets to stick the one with the Koh-i-Nor in it on her bonce (which is apparently the plan)


Nah plans are afoot to palm India off with the Elgin Marbles.


----------



## not-bono-ever (Oct 16, 2022)

Mountbatten child abuse allegation to be heard in Belfast court on Tuesday
					

Arthur Smyth’s solicitor, Kevin Winters of KRW’s Historic Abuse Redress department said his client has shown resilience and bravery in taking the case and in going public for the first time.




					www.irishexaminer.com


----------



## andysays (Oct 26, 2022)

Possibly interesting development in the 'royal counsellor' situation

Prince Andrew and Prince Harry royal counsellor roles challenged​


> Prince Andrew's and Prince Harry's role in being allowed to stand in for King Charles for official duties has been challenged in the House of Lords.
> They remain two of the five "counsellors of state" who can carry out important constitutional duties if the monarch is unwell or overseas.
> Viscount Stansgate questioned their status when one had "left public life" and the other had "left the country".


Interesting that "left public life" and "left the country" are in quotes there, because the reality is that neither of them has actually done that.


----------



## tim (Oct 26, 2022)

andysays said:


> Possibly interesting development in the 'royal counsellor' situation
> 
> Prince Andrew and Prince Harry royal counsellor roles challenged​
> 
> Interesting that "left public life" and "left the country" are in quotes there, because the reality is that neither of them has actually done that.



Interesting that this challenge to hereditary absurdity comes from Tony Benn's son who has reclaimed the title his father fought to get rid of and is now ensconced in the House of Lords as a hereditary elected by his hereditary peers.


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 26, 2022)

andysays said:


> Possibly interesting development in the 'royal counsellor' situation
> 
> Prince Andrew and Prince Harry royal counsellor roles challenged​
> 
> Interesting that "left public life" and "left the country" are in quotes there, because the reality is that neither of them has actually done that.


Surely Andrew could sweep the beach at grytviken while Harry could clean the bird shit at desolation island in the south shetlands. Then they would both have left public life and the country


----------



## MickiQ (Oct 26, 2022)

I love the phrase 'working royals' I have this mental vision of Chucky getting out a rag and giving his office a once over before getting down to doing some actual 'Kinging'. It is a phrase so disconnected from the reality of the rest of us as to seem truly bizarre. However I'm sure that before the saga of Dead Brenda and the Great Queue of Grief and PhotoOps there was some article saying that Chucky himself favoured getting shut of He Who Cannot Sweat and Harry Hewit as royal counsellors anyway.


----------



## Elpenor (Oct 26, 2022)

I honestly thought this was a parody story when I read it earlier, perhaps his sausage fingers make it hard to operate an alarm clock









						King Charles starts his day with sound of bagpipes for first time at London home
					

As part of a centuries-old tradition, the King's piper plays a morning set for the first time at Clarence House.



					www.bbc.com


----------



## quiet guy (Oct 26, 2022)

"Dead Brenda and the Great Queue of Grief" 
I must have missed that Harry Potter episode


----------



## Yossarian (Oct 26, 2022)

Elpenor said:


> I honestly thought this was a parody story when I read it earlier, perhaps his sausage fingers make it hard to operate an alarm clock
> 
> 
> 
> ...



"Good news, your majesty, you're going to get woken up by bagpipes at 9am every morning seven days a week because that's what your great-great-great-grandmother was into."


----------



## MickiQ (Oct 26, 2022)

Yossarian said:


> "Good news, your majesty, you're going to get woken up by bagpipes at 9am every morning seven days a week because that's what your great-great-great-grandmother was into."


I wonder how long it will take him to crack and start shouting "Shut the Fuck Up!" out of the window,


----------



## moochedit (Oct 26, 2022)

So he is the only non-royal permitted to wear balmoral tartan? What would they do if someone else wore it?


----------



## eatmorecheese (Oct 26, 2022)

moochedit said:


> So he is the only non-royal permitted to wear balmoral tartan? What would they do if someone else wore it?


----------



## WouldBe (Oct 26, 2022)

andysays said:


> Possibly interesting development in the 'royal counsellor' situation
> 
> Prince Andrew and Prince Harry royal counsellor roles challenged​
> 
> Interesting that "left public life" and "left the country" are in quotes there, because the reality is that neither of them has actually done that.


According to ceefax he's looking at * expanding* the number that can stand in for him including Andy, Harry, Anne and Eddie.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Oct 27, 2022)

Elpenor said:


> I honestly thought this was a parody story when I read it earlier, perhaps his sausage fingers make it hard to operate an alarm clock
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Surprised if he's getting much sleep without medication, given - if his fingers are anything to go by - his gout is quite severe.


----------



## 8ball (Oct 27, 2022)

ViolentPanda said:


> Surprised if he's getting much sleep without medication, given - if his fingers are anything to go by - his gout is quite severe.



I'd expect he'd have more trouble walking if the fingers thing was down to gout.


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 27, 2022)

I'd love to s


8ball said:


> I'd expect he'd have more trouble walking if the fingers thing was down to gout.


it's just an ill-fitting suit for a lizard


----------



## ViolentPanda (Oct 27, 2022)

8ball said:


> I'd expect he'd have more trouble walking if the fingers thing was down to gout.


Doesn't always affect the feet & lower legs - in Chuck's case, I'm very fucking disappointed about that.


----------



## surreybrowncap (Nov 6, 2022)

Yippee - another Bank Holiday next year!!!








						Extra bank holiday approved to mark King's coronation
					

The holiday will fall on Monday, 8 May, two days after the coronation of King Charles III.



					www.bbc.co.uk


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 6, 2022)

surreybrowncap said:


> Yippee - another Bank Holiday next year!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Let us erect guillotines outside every town hall in the land


----------



## Serene (Nov 6, 2022)

Pickman's model said:


> Let us erect guillotines outside every town hall in the land


The National Razor. I am a pacifist, and wouldnt wish that. I am tongue in cheek, silly humour.


----------



## A380 (Nov 6, 2022)

Pickman's model said:


> Let us erect guillotines outside every town hall in the land


Fucking liberal.


----------



## 8ball (Nov 7, 2022)

ViolentPanda said:


> Doesn't always affect the feet & lower legs - in Chuck's case, I'm very fucking disappointed about that.



Quite rare that this happens.
Internet diagnosis of something rare without considering other more likely causes is a bit odd.


----------



## Tanya1982 (Nov 7, 2022)

moochedit said:


> So he is the only non-royal permitted to wear balmoral tartan? What would they do if someone else wore it?


They'd do that Bucks Fizz style 'ripping the skirt off' move.


----------



## killer b (Nov 9, 2022)

egged in York this afternoon.


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 9, 2022)

He passed me yesterday when I was on my bike. Wasn’t expecting it but got a sly double V in at him. Motorcade bikers are very redfaced angry shouty pointy men.


----------



## not a trot (Nov 9, 2022)

killer b said:


> egged in York this afternoon.



Waste of a fucking egg. Should have used a brick.


----------



## Raheem (Nov 9, 2022)

killer b said:


> egged in York this afternoon.


Slain by the Yolkists.


----------



## WouldBe (Nov 9, 2022)

killer b said:


> egged in York this afternoon.


Attempted. They all missed.


----------



## friedaweed (Nov 9, 2022)

Orang Utan said:


> He passed me yesterday when I was on my bike. Wasn’t expecting it but got a sly double V in at him. Motorcade bikers are *very redfaced angry *shouty pointy men.


T'is cos there helmets are too tight. They make them like that these days to stop their heads falling off apparently.


----------



## friedaweed (Nov 9, 2022)

Raheem said:


> Slain by the Yolkists.


A surprise shelling.


----------



## killer b (Nov 9, 2022)

WouldBe said:


> Attempted. They all missed.


_Today the yolkists were unlucky, but remember they only have to be lucky once - he will have to be lucky always._


----------



## friedaweed (Nov 9, 2022)

What about the whites hey? Every time we talk about eggs it's always the yolk that gets the attention. It's a woke yolk egg-wash every time.

*Gets coat.


----------



## ska invita (Nov 9, 2022)

"One of the eggs appeared to be fended off by the Sheriff of York"


----------



## AmateurAgitator (Nov 9, 2022)

killer b said:


> egged in York this afternoon.


Not true. The egg throwers missed their targets.


----------



## Sue (Nov 9, 2022)

friedaweed said:


> What about the whites hey? Every time we talk about eggs it's always the yolk that gets the attention.* It's a woke yolk* egg-wash every time.
> 
> *Gets coat.


It's a woke yolk joke.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Nov 9, 2022)

#eggwhitesmatter


----------



## JimW (Nov 9, 2022)

The lad looks like a very nice fellow in that news pic of him grinning pinned to the deck. Shame he could bowl for England.


----------



## friedaweed (Nov 9, 2022)

ska invita said:


> "One of the eggs appeared to be fended off by the Sheriff of York"


I hear the Lord Lieutenant managed to contain the jolk in his poncy hat and Sir Bob Gandalf managed to deflect the rest of the contents of the shattered shell with his Belfast wit. I see already though he's trending on twitter for White Knighting. 


Badoom....Trish! Coat.


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 9, 2022)

AmateurAgitator said:


> Not true. The egg throwers missed their targets.


There's hope for your pedantry career yet


----------



## WouldBe (Nov 13, 2022)

Apparently he's giving all the staff a £600 cost of living payment out of his own money.


----------



## Artaxerxes (Nov 13, 2022)

WouldBe said:


> Apparently he's giving all the staff a £600 cost of living payment out of his own money.



(Our money)


----------



## WouldBe (Nov 13, 2022)

Artaxerxes said:


> (Our money)


When they say 'his' money they mean money he makes from his estates not from the public purse.


----------



## Artaxerxes (Nov 13, 2022)

WouldBe said:


> When they say 'his' money they mean money he makes from his estates not from the public purse.



His estates should be our estates. His wealth is theft over generations


----------



## hash tag (Nov 18, 2022)

On the plus side 
BBC News - King Charles: Foie gras banned at royal residences








						King Charles: Foie gras banned at royal residences
					

Buckingham Palace tells animal rights group that foie gras is staying off the royal menu.



					www.bbc.co.uk


----------



## brogdale (Nov 18, 2022)

hash tag said:


> On the plus side
> BBC News - King Charles: Foie gras banned at royal residences
> 
> 
> ...


Even as someone who supports animal rights, I'd make an exception for old sausage fingers to be able to have Foie gras as his last meal before the scaffold.


----------



## Elpenor (Nov 30, 2022)

Where are you really from?









						Buckingham Palace aide resigns over remarks to black charity boss
					

A member of the Royal Household steps down over remarks at a reception hosted by the Queen Consort.



					www.bbc.co.uk
				




Unbelievably a member of the royal household (which appears to be an honorary position?) asked this question at a royal event.


----------



## Sue (Nov 30, 2022)

Elpenor said:


> Where are you really from?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I can absolutely believe it.


----------



## danny la rouge (Nov 30, 2022)

Sue said:


> I can absolutely believe it.


Me too. I imagine that to be among the least racist views held in Court.


----------



## Elpenor (Nov 30, 2022)

William’s godmother apparently, a bezzer of the queen.


----------



## stavros (Nov 30, 2022)

Ignore.


----------



## MickiQ (Nov 30, 2022)

The transcript of the conversation is brilliant, she was offered countless chances to just say "Oh that's nice" and call it a day but she just kept digging.


----------



## skyscraper101 (Nov 30, 2022)

MickiQ said:


> The transcript of the conversation is brilliant, she was offered countless chances to just say "Oh that's nice" and call it a day but she just kept digging.



This is the best bit



> SH: No, what part of Africa are you from?
> Me: I don't know, they didn't leave any records.
> SH: Well, you must know where you're from, I spent time in France. Where are you from?



"I spent time in France!"


----------



## kalidarkone (Nov 30, 2022)

Elpenor said:


> Where are you really from?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I get asked this all the time.


----------



## RainbowTown (Nov 30, 2022)

Actually, I find the transcript pretty vile and deeply unpleasant. This sour faced, entitled old cow just wouldn't let up and her remark "no, but where do you_ really _come from, where do _your people _come from?" is just appalling. Hats off to Ms Fulani for keeping her cool and composure and not telling the rancid racist to do one.


----------



## weltweit (Nov 30, 2022)

kalidarkone said:


> I get asked this all the time.


Is it possible to ask someone's heritage without causing offence?


----------



## andysays (Nov 30, 2022)

kalidarkone said:


> I get asked this all the time.



My wife gets asked this a fair bit.

(She's from Tottenham, but her Mum "comes from" the Philippines and her Dad was Malaysian Chinese)



weltweit said:


> Is it possible to ask someone's heritage without causing offence?



Of course it is, you can simply ask what someone's heritage is.


----------



## Raheem (Nov 30, 2022)

weltweit said:


> Is it possible to ask someone's heritage without causing offence?


Yes, but rarely as opening small-talk, I'd say, unless you're at an international convention or something.


----------



## kalidarkone (Nov 30, 2022)

weltweit said:


> Is it possible to ask someone's heritage without causing offence?


Of course. 

Most of the time that is what I'm being asked. I'd rather I was asked what my heritage was it's less confusing.

"Where are you from?" Can mean many things.

It's about how it's asked. 
My problem is with the disbelief that I'm British born and bred.


----------



## MickiQ (Nov 30, 2022)

andysays said:


> My wife gets asked this a fair bit.
> 
> (She's from Tottenham, but her Mum "comes from" the Philippines and her Dad was Malaysian Chinese)
> 
> ...


Mrs Q and the kids get that. Mrs Q's Mum is also from the Philippines and her Dad is a Scouser. When people ask her when she come from she always say Liverpool where she lived since she was 8 (though she was actually born in HK)
All the kids take a LOT more after their mother than me (thank God), Middle Q's classic tale was someone trying to chat her up in a bar whose opening line was 
"Aren't you the exotic little beauty, what are you?"
"I'm a girl have you never seen one before?"


----------



## DaveCinzano (Nov 30, 2022)

Petronella Wyatt was on PM explaining how _she's known her since she was 18_ and that _she doesn't have a racist bone in her bod_y and _it was all a big misunderstanding_ and _she is just naturally curious_ and...


----------



## andysays (Nov 30, 2022)

Did anyone point out that the whole Royal family actually "come from" Germany?


----------



## danny la rouge (Nov 30, 2022)

MickiQ said:


> "Aren't you the exotic little beauty, what are you?"
> "I'm a girl have you never seen one before?"


First of all, Jesus H.  But secondly, great comeback.


----------



## Sue (Nov 30, 2022)

kalidarkone said:


> I get asked this all the time.


But where are you REALLY from? Because you're clearly not really 'one of us'.


----------



## Raheem (Nov 30, 2022)

andysays said:


> Did anyone point out that the whole Royal family actually "come from" Germany?


"Did you ever ask the Queen where her people are from?" would have been an excellent response.


----------



## kalidarkone (Nov 30, 2022)

Sue said:


> But where are you REALLY from? Because you're clearly not really 'one of us'.


Exactly.


----------



## cesare (Nov 30, 2022)

DaveCinzano said:


> Petronella Wyatt was on PM explaining how _she's known her since she was 18_ and that _she doesn't have a racist bone in her bod_y and _it was all a big misunderstanding_ and _she is just naturally curious_ and...




Of course she hasn't _Petronella_, of course she hasn't.


----------



## cesare (Nov 30, 2022)

andysays said:


> Did anyone point out that the whole Royal family actually "come from" Germany?


And Greece?


----------



## MickiQ (Nov 30, 2022)

kalidarkone said:


> Of course.
> 
> Most of the time that is what I'm being asked. I'd rather I was asked what my heritage was it's less confusing.
> 
> ...


I don't think I would ask someone what their heritage was on a first casual (and probably only) meeting though, I might take a guess but that is the sort of question you don't ask someone until you get to know them moderately well.


----------



## Elpenor (Nov 30, 2022)

I recall a housemate who was half Turkish and half Mauritian being asked that by our south Asian landlord and replying “Romford”. He must have heard the question many times. 



MickiQ said:


> I don't think I would ask someone what their heritage was on a first casual (and probably only) meeting though, I might take a guess but that is the sort of question you don't ask someone until you get to know them moderately well.




I actually find learning about peoples heritage fascinating (as migration is often related to historical events which I’m interested in, and particularly the personal stories that come up in oral histories) but it’s something I always let the other person bring up in conversation first, otherwise it sounds exactly like the transcript above - an interrogation.


----------



## weltweit (Nov 30, 2022)

Elpenor said:


> I recall a housemate who was half Turkish and half Mauritian being asked that by our south Asian landlord and replying “Romford”. He must have heard the question many times.


Romford, how awful for you


----------



## Sue (Nov 30, 2022)

kalidarkone said:


> Of course.
> 
> Most of the time that is what I'm being asked. I'd rather I was asked what my heritage was it's less confusing.
> 
> ...


I always remember banging on a random door in the SE of England. The (Asian) woman who answered said something in a very broad Scottish accent and I immediately said 'ooh, where're you from?' and she said 'Dundee' and we ended up having quite a long chat.

Now obviously I could've meant it otherwise but guess my accent kind of tipped her of about what I meant. (It was only later on that it dawned on me she could've taken something else from my question entirely )


----------



## weltweit (Nov 30, 2022)

MickiQ said:


> I don't think I would ask someone what their heritage was on a first casual (and probably only) meeting though, I might take a guess but that is the sort of question you don't ask someone until you get to know them moderately well.


Yes, I think that is probably right.


----------



## maomao (Nov 30, 2022)

weltweit said:


> Romford, how awful for you


Fuck off.


----------



## pseudonarcissus (Nov 30, 2022)

so apparently this is the widow of Marmaduke Hussey, late of the BBC, and she was tasked with welcoming Megan Markle into Kensington palace...and of course she never experienced any racism.


----------



## Duncan2 (Nov 30, 2022)

Hard to imagine a Royal Family that isn't an anachronism.


----------



## cesare (Nov 30, 2022)

pseudonarcissus said:


> so apparently this is the widow of Marmaduke Hussey, late of the BBC, and she was tasked with welcoming Megan Markle into Kensington palace...and of course she never experienced any racism.


"Where are you from Megan? No, before the USA, where are you from originally?" FFS


----------



## Tanya1982 (Nov 30, 2022)

Raheem said:


> "Did you ever ask the Queen where her people are from?" would have been an excellent response.


Only it wouldn't have been. Because they're from several countries, including the UK (mainly Scotland - they're actually a female line of the Stuart's (who themselves married heavily abroad - primarily from France, and several other very non Germanic places) hence the dynasty changing names first through marriage then in 1917 due to WWI. They passed through what became Germany for a couple of generations after being run out of what became the Czech Republic, and then favoured German and Danish brides for a while). They _aren't_ German. The insistence that they are is fairly racist itself. Here ends today's pedantic lecture.

The excellent response was the one this poor woman actually gave. Remained polite, and followed it up. She resisted the understandable urge to be as equally vile in return, or knock her out, or any of that.

The transcript of the exchange is absolutely horrifying. This bitch just doesn't let up. There are multiple points, one after the other, where anyone and their blind dog could see were clear inflection points that she could've and should've used to immediately profusely apologize for her attitude.


----------



## Tanya1982 (Nov 30, 2022)

pseudonarcissus said:


> so apparently this is the widow of Marmaduke Hussey, late of the BBC, and she was tasked with welcoming Megan Markle into Kensington palace...and of course she never experienced any racism.


Interesting.

I might tune into KGBNews tonight for a few minutes this evening, to catch their 'hot take'. Surely Dan Wootton will have lots to say about this update on one of his favourite subjects.


----------



## RainbowTown (Nov 30, 2022)

Raheem said:


> "Did you ever ask the Queen where her people are from?" would have been an excellent response.



Or from under what rock they crawled out. They're Lizards, after all. Aren't they?


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 30, 2022)

cesare said:


> And Greece?


Via denmark


----------



## Tanya1982 (Nov 30, 2022)

MickiQ said:


> I don't think I would ask someone what their heritage was on a first casual (and probably only) meeting though, I might take a guess but that is the sort of question you don't ask someone until you get to know them moderately well.


My grandfather was once asked at a reception (must've been the late 1930's as I think he was 17 or 18) to turn to show his profile. Being young and naive, he did so, and the man said 'ah yes, I suspected as much' while others tittered away. Suspected as much? 'Yes, that you are a Jew. You are a Jew aren't you?'. He answered - 'quarter Baghdadi Jewish, quarter Italian, quarter British, quarter Swiss, sir - in no particular order of importance'. Some people consider that acceptable introductory greeting at social gatherings. It stuck with him for life.


----------



## cesare (Nov 30, 2022)

Pickman's model said:


> Via denmark


I often forget about the Danish part.


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 30, 2022)

cesare said:


> I often forget about the Danish part.


There's something rotten in the state of our Royal family


----------



## cesare (Nov 30, 2022)

Pickman's model said:


> There's something rotten in the state of our Royal family


At its core there's Andrew.


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 30, 2022)

cesare said:


> At its core there's Andrew.


I don't think so. He's certainly the most egregious example but they're all despicable. Have a look at eg Norman baker's 'and what do you do?'


----------



## cesare (Nov 30, 2022)

Pickman's model said:


> I don't think so. He's certainly the most egregious example but they're all despicable. Have a look at eg Norman baker's 'and what do you do?'


There are others that come close to the Epstein/Ghislaine/Andrew saga?


----------



## Tanya1982 (Nov 30, 2022)

Aha. A line seems to have been formed by the right wing press and the apologists in it. They're going with 'Lady Hussey is 83 and no 83 year old deserves to be dragged through the mud'.

A couple of obvious things that I hope don't get clouded or lost under that valiant defence. So many important things often do get lost when the line is formed and the advance gets underway like this.

1) As a member of the court, this woman is basically a diplomat in all but name. Her presence _can't_ offend guests.
2) If she's too old to be reprimanded, she's too old to be working.
3) This old cow wasn't actually the victim - at all.
4) It's not even really about her, but about her employer letting her unleash her racist hostility and rudeness, at her leisure, on their (our) premises, towards their guests and whoever else takes her fancy.

This can't be the first time - not at 83 years old. It's the first time someone's gone public with their objection to it.


----------



## Tanya1982 (Nov 30, 2022)

pseudonarcissus said:


> so apparently this is the widow of Marmaduke Hussey, late of the BBC, and she was tasked with welcoming Megan Markle into Kensington palace...and of course she never experienced any racism.


I wonder if MM will say anything openly about this episode? I see that she was also tasked with 'welcoming' Diana, and getting her up to speed on royal life. And Diana said she was a horrible old bitch who worshipped Charles, while making her miserable and telling her she was doing everything wrong - 'she'd have been lady in waiting to all six of Henry VIII's wives' - so she's been like this since at least 1981. Evidently, she had kitchen staff turfed out for daring to keep Diana company - unseemly. This cuntishness isn't a new thing. 

That's two brides over a forty year period that quickly ended up suicidal and alone by their own accounts - coincidentally after Sue took charge of the welcome committee.


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 30, 2022)

cesare said:


> There are others that come close to the Epstein/Ghislaine/Andrew saga?


There's a corruption at the heart of the Royal family which is present in every member of that foul family. Sure, in terms of morals Andrew's perhaps the worst of them. But charles is as corrupt as they come, it's just he's better pr people


----------



## DaveCinzano (Nov 30, 2022)

Is no one else hearing this all in the voice of Alex from _Drop The Dead Donkey_?


----------



## Tanya1982 (Nov 30, 2022)

I can't believe she actually moved this woman's hair out of her way. Under what circumstances would you presume to physically rearrange the hair of a person you had just been introduced to? Agog. Even a new hairdresser would chat a little before reaching tentatively forward.

Somewhere high in the Santa Barbara hills, a figure pauses in a luxurious kitchen, feels the sun streaming through the windows, sits in her truth, and allows herself a smile of vindication before turning once more to laugh at the frothing comments about her on the Daily Mail.


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 30, 2022)

what’s an 83 year old doing still working anyway? She can’t be short of a few bob.

Loved Petronela Wyatt telling Radio 4 that saying, doing and thinking racist things didn’t make one a racist


----------



## Dom Traynor (Dec 1, 2022)

In New Zealand where I think around 28% of us were born overseas it's perfectly acceptable to ask people where they're from. However even here we wouldn't interrogate people.  I hope.

Occasionally a Māori person will get asked by a Brit or an American and that is cringe. To say the least.

I have to say though that my partner and her mates (all Filipino) are terrible and spend ages speculating on the racial origins of randos. Still it's noseyness not hostility.


----------



## pseudonarcissus (Dec 1, 2022)




----------



## Serge Forward (Dec 1, 2022)

When I was down south, I once came a cropper with "where are you from?" I'd detected a fellow Manc so I meant what part of _Manchester_. She not unreasonably took it to mean The Big Racist Question and I felt like a right twat


----------



## ska invita (Dec 1, 2022)

pseudonarcissus said:


>



dinnerladies was  👌


----------



## likesfish (Dec 1, 2022)

83 year old upper class twit racist shock and horror


----------



## kalidarkone (Dec 1, 2022)

Dom Traynor said:


> In New Zealand where I think around 28% of us were born overseas it's perfectly acceptable to ask people where they're from. However even here we wouldn't interrogate people.  I hope.
> 
> Occasionally a Māori person will get asked by a Brit or an American and that is cringe. To say the least.
> 
> I have to say though that my partner and her mates (all Filipino) are terrible and spend ages speculating on the racial origins of randos. Still it's noseyness not hostility.


Yes it's definitely about the context of the question, not the question itself.


----------



## danny la rouge (Dec 1, 2022)

kalidarkone said:


> Yes it's definitely about the context of the question, not the question itself.


Yes, the implied subtext behind the question, and in this case the downright abusive persistence. Ngozi Fulani, the charity boss in question, is in the news today as saying it was abuse. She’s right. I’m amazed she managed to stay so polite.


----------



## danny la rouge (Dec 1, 2022)

I really hope the Monarchy is crumbling. I hope they fall in grace. It’s such a bulwark of embedded privilege. Hopefully people generally start to question its role in society.


----------



## Sweet FA (Dec 1, 2022)

The other horror is that none of those bastards will think she's racist. They just won't get it. They will refuse to even countenance it. It's not like they're going to discuss it with black people or do a bit of reading or in any way consider their position. From the way the transcript reads, Hussey clearly thinks Fulani is being disingenuous and avoiding the question - though not for the reasons she thinks.

We can't educate them: execute them all, the rotten, degenerate fucks.


----------



## danny la rouge (Dec 1, 2022)

Dom Traynor said:


> I have to say though that my partner and her mates (all Filipino) are terrible and spend ages speculating on the racial origins of randos. Still it's noseyness not hostility.


That’s the thing isn’t it?  It’s perfectly normal to be curious.  Like Serge Forward ’s accent query.  We enjoy finding out cultural connections and variations.  We like to fill in backstories for people.

I have a mongrel accent. I’ve picked up bits from my partner, who is from Staffordshire, from my parents and grandparents, from places I’ve lived and worked.  It tells the story of my life, my background, and a couple of drinks in me and I’ll gladly regale you with it all, then listen to yours. We can swap local idioms. I’ll tell you my granny would say “come away ben the hoose” to visitors at the door to mean “let’s adjourn to the living room”.  And so on.

But that’s not what’s happening here. It’s about names and skin tones being used to signify Other and getting people to “admit” their Difference.  And it’s shit that generous curiosity is tarnished by this smug racist fucking superior fucking small mindedness in this day and age.  And that we’ve still got a fucking embedded family of the cunts right at the centre of the state, symbolising power.


----------



## ElizabethofYork (Dec 1, 2022)

I just knew that GB Bastard News would be discussing this today.  The vile twats had a poll of their viewers asking "is it racist to ask a person where they're from"?  The result was that 99% of people said no - unsurprisingly.  The hosts then said yes, the snowflakes have got it all out of proportion as usual, and the poor old lady is a victim of lefty loonies.


----------



## danny la rouge (Dec 1, 2022)

ElizabethofYork said:


> I just knew that GB Bastard News would be discussing this today.  The vile twats had a poll of their viewers asking "is it racist to ask a person where they're from"?  The result was that 99% of people said no - unsurprisingly.  The hosts then said yes, the snowflakes have got it all out of proportion as usual, and the poor old lady is a victim of lefty loonies.


Unsurprising.  Mrs LR and I were discussing yesterday and we had some anti Meghan people in mind (distant relations) we knew would come to the same conclusions as the above.


----------



## skyscraper101 (Dec 1, 2022)

I had this with a friend of mine recently in the pub. We got talking to this Aussie woman of Asian heritage (who'd lived here for 20 odd years), and my friend was all like 'but where are you originally from' and I was like  - and the woman was all polite about it and said Hong Kong or something, but I took my friend to one side and said I know it wasn't _meant_ offensively but it does sometimes piss people off being asked like that.

But then my friend started to berate me for taking her to task, and it got a bit argumentative before I decided it wasn't worth the agg so just dropped it.


----------



## skyscraper101 (Dec 1, 2022)

I should've just showed her this tbh.


----------



## rubbershoes (Dec 1, 2022)

Sue said:


> I always remember banging on a random door in the SE of England. The (Asian) woman who answered said something in a very broad Scottish accent and I immediately said 'ooh, where're you from?' and she said 'Dundee' and we ended up having quite a long chat.
> 
> Now obviously I could've meant it otherwise but guess my accent kind of tipped her of about what I meant. (It was only later on that it dawned on me she could've taken something else from my question entirely )




If she'd said her family was from Gujerat, you would have said . _No, where are YOU from?  Is that Dundee I'm hearing?_


----------



## danny la rouge (Dec 1, 2022)

I’m aware most of the thread is white people saying “but the thing I did wasn’t meant that way”. 🤣 😬


----------



## Serge Forward (Dec 1, 2022)

danny la rouge said:


> I’m aware most of the thread is white people saying “but the thing I did wasn’t meant that way”. 🤣 😬


To be fair, when she confirmed which part of Manchester, me saying "fuck off Didsbury scum" did me no favours


----------



## danny la rouge (Dec 1, 2022)

Serge Forward said:


> To be fair, when she confirmed which part of Manchester, me saying "fuck off Didsbury scum" did me no favours


I thought that was basically the same place as Salford? 😇


----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 1, 2022)

danny la rouge said:


> I’m aware most of the thread is white people saying “but the thing I did wasn’t meant that way”. 🤣 😬


These people have to learn that good intentions (or lack of bad intentions) don’t count, it’s how one’s comments are received by other people that counts, which is why people need to listen and learn


----------



## Kevbad the Bad (Dec 1, 2022)

A long, long time ago, back in the the days when I had an over-the-top Afro (Irish curly hair genes) and quite a tan (outdoor job all summer) I went to a party sporting a Rasta tam a friend had given me. So someone asked me where I came from. So I told him, at great length, that my father was black from Sierra Leone, my mother white from Croydon. I knew next to nothing about Sierra Leone, but luckily he knew even less.


----------



## 8ball (Dec 1, 2022)

A few years ago I was at the corner shop and had the following confusing conversation at the end of the booze-buying transaction:

Me: … and that’s everything, thanks.
Lad behind counter (lbc): You are from Iran <pronounced more like “Irrun”>
Me: Sorry
Lbc: You are from Irrun, right?
Me: Iran?
Lbc: Yes, Irrun.
Me: Ah, no. I’m not from Iran.
Lbc: Oh…. <thinks> … But you _are_ from _Persia_ right?

This was an Iranian-owned shop and the Iranian family on my street had a lot of people round for the old fellah’s 80th bd at the time, so maybe he figured I was one of that family, but the Iran/Persia thing still doesn’t make sense to me.


----------



## danny la rouge (Dec 1, 2022)

8ball said:


> A few years ago I was at the corner shop and had the following confusing conversation at the end of the booze-buying transaction:
> 
> Me: … and that’s everything, thanks.
> Lad behind counter (lbc): You are from Iran <pronounced more like “Irrun”>
> ...


Politics intit. It’s like Derry/Londonderry.


----------



## 8ball (Dec 1, 2022)

danny la rouge said:


> Politics intit. It’s like Derry/Londonderry.



Yeah, on Googling it looks like it may be ethnicity vs. nationality.  Like you can be ethnically Persian but Scottish either due to becoming a citizen or being born in Scotland.  Whereas “Iranian” is used more in reference the nation State apparently.

Though I have a mate in Nottingham who refers to herself as half-Iranian, so I suppose it’s not universal.


----------



## danny la rouge (Dec 1, 2022)

These will be the sort of headlines they’ll have been hoping for. They’ll be glad they made the trip. 👍


----------



## Serge Forward (Dec 1, 2022)

8ball said:


> A few years ago I was at the corner shop and had the following confusing conversation at the end of the booze-buying transaction:
> 
> Me: … and that’s everything, thanks.
> Lad behind counter (lbc): You are from Iran <pronounced more like “Irrun”>
> ...


Iran Chamber Society: When "Persia" became "Iran"


----------



## ska invita (Dec 1, 2022)

Perhaps meant that Persian could be any of this


----------



## Sue (Dec 1, 2022)

Serge Forward said:


> Iran Chamber Society: When "Persia" became "Iran"


Interesting, I used to work with quite a few people from Iran and they would always refer to themselves (and their language) as Persian. Wonder if there's other stuff going on there terminology-wise.


----------



## 8ball (Dec 1, 2022)

Looking at the above, I think he prob was talking just in terms of ethnicity as opposed to where I live.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Dec 1, 2022)

8ball said:


> Yeah, on Googling it looks like it may be ethnicity vs. nationality.  Like you can be ethnically Persian but Scottish either due to becoming a citizen or being born in Scotland.  Whereas “Iranian” is used more in reference the nation State apparently.
> 
> Though I have a mate in Nottingham who refers to herself as half-Iranian, so I suppose it’s not universal.





ska invita said:


> Perhaps meant that Persian could be any of this


----------



## Smangus (Dec 1, 2022)




----------



## MickiQ (Dec 1, 2022)

ElizabethofYork said:


> I just knew that GB Bastard News would be discussing this today.  The vile twats had a poll of their viewers asking "is it racist to ask a person where they're from"?  The result was that 99% of people said no - unsurprisingly.  The hosts then said yes, the snowflakes have got it all out of proportion as usual, and the poor old lady is a victim of lefty loonies.


Well asking  her where she is from is fine, it's the not believing her when she said 'Hackney' that is a bit suspect,


----------



## Tanya1982 (Dec 1, 2022)

I tuned into GBLies last night, purely to see what they'd do with this. It was desperate stuff.

Dan Wootton (whose diction seems to have declined rapidly - either the autocue moves too fast for him to keep up with, or he's just overcome with excitement to tick off as many buzzwords as possible before taking a breath - not clear which, and not clear what substantial parts of his garbled monologues were actually about) then had Meghan Markles sister on, to spunk over William and Kate visiting the USA. She was referred to as a 'correspondent', so presumably she's actually now being paid to air more of this interminable family vendetta onscreen.

Then he had a former Liverpool player on to discuss the 'woke world cup', which didn't go as planned - the guy made an absolute fool of WootTon from the off, told him simply if he didn't like the BBC coverage he didn't have to watch it, shot down his points, and left him blathering about to regain his balance. I was left with the impression that the interview was wrapped up quicker than planned, to save Wootton from a complete mauling.

He finished off by trying to lay into a contributor who objected to Jacob Rees Moog's latest thoughts on abortion. Even the Daily Star editor defended this contributor from his attempt to belittle her. All in all, it was Wootton at his worst, and he must've been burning with embarrassment inside while he repeatedly died on his arse.

With Dan in her corner, Lady Susan Hussey is definitely better off retiring to the shires in shame.


----------



## RedRedRose (Dec 2, 2022)

Tanya1982 said:


> Then he had a former Liverpool player on to discuss the 'woke world cup'


Which player?


----------



## Tanya1982 (Dec 2, 2022)

RedRedRose said:


> Which player?


Not sure. I looked just there, typing in 'Dan Wootton last night' and a few variations on that theme, but it just offers me a link to the whole show on YouTube. And now, strangely, I'm getting Russian adverts with .ru formats, in Cyrillic - so I'm not going any further.


----------



## killer b (Dec 2, 2022)

this in The Times today is quite funny


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Dec 2, 2022)

killer b said:


> this in The Times today is quite funny
> 
> View attachment 353896


It might be quite funny, but it was surely published with a very clear intent - to minimise the significance of her most recent comments. She's not racist, she's just clueless.


----------



## killer b (Dec 2, 2022)

Sure. I'm fairly sure no-one here is going to fall for it tho


----------



## killer b (Dec 2, 2022)

One other thing it demonstrates is that having this honking posh family and it's idiot hangers-on fulfilling significant diplomatic roles is maybe not a brilliant thing too?


----------



## danny la rouge (Dec 2, 2022)

killer b said:


> One other thing it demonstrates is that having this honking posh family and it's idiot hangers-on fulfilling significant diplomatic roles is maybe not a brilliant thing too?


Yes. That’s supposed to be their fucking selling point! Jesus.


----------



## killer b (Dec 2, 2022)

their only job is to go to parties and be charming, and most of them don't bother with the second part.


----------



## Boris Sprinkler (Dec 2, 2022)

I think been confronted with minor racism at a party at Buckingham Palace is kind of on the invite. Stop enabling these people and you wont have to put up with it.


----------



## andysays (Dec 2, 2022)

Boris Sprinkler said:


> View attachment 353914
> 
> I think been confronted with minor racism at a party at Buckingham Palace is kind of on the invite. Stop enabling these people and you wont have to put up with it.


This looks like pretty classic victim blaming, unless I've missed something


----------



## danny la rouge (Dec 2, 2022)

Boris Sprinkler said:


> View attachment 353914
> 
> I think been confronted with minor racism at a party at Buckingham Palace is kind of on the invite. Stop enabling these people and you wont have to put up with it.


Yeah, well, normally my sympathy is not with the person described as “charity boss” or even “person meeting royalty”.  But in this instance it’s the spotlight on the attitudes in the palace that matters more.


----------



## tim (Dec 2, 2022)

Pickman's model said:


> Let us erect guillotines outside every town hall in the land


We should book the Banqueting House on Whitehall and invite Charles as the guest of honour .


----------



## Boris Sprinkler (Dec 2, 2022)

andysays said:


> This looks like pretty classic victim blaming, unless I've missed something


Who is the victim? Was attendance mandatory?
 Royal parasite in racism row is not a shock.


----------



## SysOut (Dec 2, 2022)

Toffs annoyed with each other? Sit back and enjoy. Don't take sides.


----------



## story (Dec 2, 2022)

tim said:


> We should book the Banqueting House on Whitehall and invite Charles as the guest of honour .



Invite him upstairs to look out the window


----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 2, 2022)

SysOut said:


> Toffs annoyed with each other? Sit back and enjoy. Don't take sides.


If you're sitting back and enjoying you've already picked a side


----------



## SysOut (Dec 2, 2022)

Pickman's model said:


> If you're sitting back and enjoying you've already picked a side


No. You are completely and utterly wrong.
But you've missed the class aspect.
Stockholm Syndrome's got nearly everyone fucked.


----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 2, 2022)

SysOut said:


> No. You are completely and utterly wrong.
> But you've missed the class aspect.
> Stockholm Syndrome's got nearly everyone fucked.


I'm not wrong, you're just blinkered. Go on, think about it. Or at least try to. 

If you're sitting back and enjoying the posh cunts kicking at each other you've already picked a side and it's not theirs. It's simple


----------



## SysOut (Dec 2, 2022)

Pickman's model said:


> I'm not wrong, you're just blinkered. Go on, think about it. Or at least try to.
> 
> If you're sitting back and enjoying the posh cunts kicking at each other you've already picked a side and it's not theirs. It's simple




When talking about people arguing, the word "side" refers to one of the parties arguing.
It really is that simple.


----------



## danny la rouge (Dec 2, 2022)

SysOut said:


> Toffs annoyed with each other? Sit back and enjoy. Don't take sides.


Just checking you know what’s being discussed, because “toff” isn’t a word I’d necessarily use to describe someone like Ngozi Fulani.  She’s a “community leader”, a CEO, a “charity boss”, so part of the middle class establishment.  The boss class.  But “toff” to me means more aristocracy, especially showy aristocracy. Bullingdon Club types. Sloan Rangers. 

However, while Fulani is not in the position of say catering staff or a cleaner serving the event, and while our sympathy is not usually with the charity bosses at Royal events, this is not a value-free story we just watch with amusement, because what’s under the spotlight is the racism at the heart of the institution that symbolises state power and British values.  If people start to question those institutions and those values, that is a good thing.

Sitting back and chuckling contentedly while an actual toff is racist towards someone is not, however, I would suggest, a good thing.


----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 2, 2022)

SysOut said:


> When talking about people arguing, the word "side" refers to one of the parties arguing.
> It really is that simple.


You don't need to choose one lot of toffs to support, to be eg team william or team harry, you can just watch the brothers laying into each other and take cheer from that, to recognise both groups are on the other team. This isn't some tricky concept, you can watch people scrapping and enjoy it without backing one side, eg cops v hunters. Just choosing to sit back and enjoy is going 'a plague on both your houses'. Or at least it is for me. Altho as dlr says you've rather misunderstood what's going on here.


----------



## SysOut (Dec 2, 2022)

Pickman's model said:


> Altho as dlr says you've rather misunderstood what's going on here.


No doubt. 
Nor do I see what it has to do with the monarch. It wasn't him do the offending.
A bit like blaming QE2 for what the DoE said, isn't it?
You both are being sucked into this by the media.
You are being forced to parcipitate.
It really has nothing to do with your or anybody elses existence.
The very controversy itself is about the perception of "otherness" so you're not going to make any points there - indeed, the principles  against prejudice are written into law...


----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 2, 2022)

SysOut said:


> No doubt.
> Nor do I see what it has to do with the monarch. It wasn't him do the offending.
> A bit like blaming QE2 for what the DoE said, isn't it?
> You both are being sucked into this by the media.
> ...


I wouldn't have bothered if I was you.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Dec 2, 2022)

Boris Sprinkler said:


> I think been confronted with minor racism at a party at Buckingham Palace is kind of on the invite. Stop enabling these people and you wont have to put up with it.



I know little about these people or their organisation but if they felt they could get a higher profile or more resources for their work by shaking a few snooty hands who am I to argue. And _if_ they were misguided in attending this event (as I'm sure will have occurred to them by now) then the punishment for that should not be a bunch of racist shit.


----------



## Boris Sprinkler (Dec 3, 2022)

That’s not the point I’m making.
It’s the fake outrage I’m pointing at.
Racist old lady is racist.
Really where did this occur?
- At the racist garden party we were invited to. Held in the garden of the house of some racists.
Why were you there?
- we accept the racist family as normal in our country and if you try and point out that we shouldn’t have a racist family you get shouted down or called unpatriotic. plus we needed some cash and the system is rigged so you have to pretend to like the racist family in order to achieve that. It’s all pretending, so no one really gets their feelings hurt and they occasionally say some ghastly things but that’s only their privilege. they can’t help it.


----------



## andysays (Dec 3, 2022)

Boris Sprinkler said:


> That’s not the point I’m making.
> It’s the fake outrage I’m pointing at.
> Racist old lady is racist.
> Really where did this occur?
> ...



Is that a direct quote from Ngozi Fulani, or just some bollocks you've made up?


----------



## Boris Sprinkler (Dec 3, 2022)

It's bollocks I made up to entertain other fools on the internet that think that arguing about this kind of thing in a closed environment makes them right on and fighting the oppressors rather than just responding to manufactured news, they press 1 you respond 0.


----------



## likesfish (Dec 3, 2022)

“Community leader and charity boss” 🙄 can cover a multiple of sins.
From genuine good person.
  To slimy non profit  gravy train guzzzler


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Dec 3, 2022)

have we had this (from 2018) yet?









						Racism row involving Prince Charles and a woman from Rusholme
					

Anita Sethi says he asked where she was from and when she replied: ‘Manchester, UK’ she claims he quipped: “Well, you don’t look like it!” and laughed, before walking away




					www.manchestereveningnews.co.uk


----------



## Boris Sprinkler (Dec 3, 2022)

Exactly


----------



## quiet guy (Dec 6, 2022)

Puddy_Tat said:


> have we had this (from 2018) yet?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


All the wit of his father


----------



## friedaweed (Dec 6, 2022)

Incoming...









						Man arrested in Luton after egg believed to have been thrown at the king
					

Man in his 20s arrested on suspicion of common assault during walkabout by King Charles in Luton




					www.theguardian.com


----------



## killer b (Dec 6, 2022)

Just a month on from his last egging. It's only a matter of time til one connects.


----------



## friedaweed (Dec 6, 2022)

killer b said:


> Just a month on from his last egging. It's only a matter of time til one connects.


Yup, it's turning into a national sport now. There should be a jackpot prize set up for the first direct hit.


----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 6, 2022)

friedaweed said:


> Yup, it's turning into a national sport now. There should be a jackpot prize set up for the first direct hit.


with an ostrich egg


----------



## DaveCinzano (Dec 6, 2022)

Blaine fever


----------



## brogdale (Dec 6, 2022)

Just twigged what the all egg rationing is about; bastards!


----------



## Tanya1982 (Dec 6, 2022)

killer b said:


> Just a month on from his last egging. It's only a matter of time til one connects.


Let's hope it's an organic one, or he'll have a strop.


----------



## Elpenor (Dec 6, 2022)

friedaweed said:


> Yup, it's turning into a national sport now. There should be a jackpot prize set up for the first direct hit.


It’s because his first wife was the Queen ouef people’s hearts


----------



## AmateurAgitator (Dec 6, 2022)

friedaweed said:


> Incoming...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Believed to have been thrown in his direction - So another miss by the look of it.

Why can't any of these anti-monarchists throw properly?


----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 6, 2022)

AmateurAgitator said:


> Believed to have been thrown in his direction - So another miss by the look of it.
> 
> Why can't any of these anti-monarchists throw properly?


how many eggings have you been involved with? i mean as the thrower, not as the target.


----------



## AmateurAgitator (Dec 6, 2022)

Pickman's model said:


> how many eggings have you been involved with? i mean as the thrower, not as the target.


Thats not the point at all. I'm sure I'm a better throw than what we've had so far though.


----------



## AmateurAgitator (Dec 6, 2022)

If people are going to get arrested for throwing eggs at a monarch they might aswell atleast hit their target. Its just disappointing.


----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 6, 2022)

AmateurAgitator said:


> Thats not the point at all. I'm sure I'm a better throw than what we've had so far though.


you mean you're something of a tosser?


----------



## AmateurAgitator (Dec 6, 2022)

Back on ignore you go, exactly where you permanently belong you contentious, petty, juvenile bellend..


----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 6, 2022)

AmateurAgitator said:


> Back on ignore you go, exactly where you permanently belong.


i'm not sure you're really cut out for the cut and thrust of debate on urban where even the mildest dig results in you throwing toys out of the pram.


----------



## SysOut (Dec 6, 2022)

Custard pies are larger, better chance of hitting the target. Bit more stylish as well, especially if bought at Fortnum&Mason, Harrods or whatever.
Of course it has nothing to do with republicanism, which was where the "left" began...


----------



## AmateurAgitator (Dec 6, 2022)

But ofcourse when Pickmans is put on ignore he continues to respond to your comments like some sad, stalky weirdo (as does the pathetic belboid). No doubt there will be more of that aswell, just like when I had him on ignore before.


----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 6, 2022)

AmateurAgitator said:


> Believed to have been thrown in his direction - So another miss by the look of it.
> 
> Why can't any of these anti-monarchists throw properly?


They only teach public school kids that


----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 6, 2022)

AmateurAgitator said:


> But ofcourse when Pickmans is put on ignore he continues to respond to your comments like some sad, stalky weirdo. No doubt there will be more of that aswell, just like when I had him on ignore before.


He should change his name to Someoneontheinternetiswrong


----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 6, 2022)

AmateurAgitator said:


> But ofcourse when Pickmans is put on ignore he continues to respond to your comments like some sad, stalky weirdo (as does the pathetic belboid). No doubt there will be more of that aswell, just like when I had him on ignore before.


if you're going to continue referring to me there's no reason why i should hold back is there. you put me on ignore, not i you.

and you do love your sly edits:


AmateurAgitator said:


> Back on ignore you go, exactly where you permanently belong you contentious, petty, juvenile bellend..


i can take being called a contentious petty juvenile bellend but you can't take being called a tosser


----------



## maomao (Dec 6, 2022)

It's difficult to throw an egg on target because of its irregular shape and relatively light weight. Hollow them out and fill them with concrete first. Or semtex.


----------



## NoXion (Dec 6, 2022)

SysOut said:


> Custard pies are larger, better chance of hitting the target. Bit more stylish as well, especially if bought at Fortnum&Mason, Harrods or whatever.
> Of course it has nothing to do with republicanism, which was where the "left" began...



On the contrary, the more displays of contempt for the monarchy from the public, the better.


----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 6, 2022)

maomao said:


> It's difficult to throw an egg on target because of its irregular shape and relatively light weight. Hollow them out and fill them with concrete first. Or semtex.


i've seen it done well, in camden town hall during the poll tax, where three eggs were thrown during a council meeting and three councillors hit.


----------



## friedaweed (Dec 6, 2022)

AmateurAgitator said:


> But ofcourse when Pickmans is put on ignore he continues to respond to your comments like some sad, stalky weirdo (as does the pathetic belboid). No doubt there will be more of that aswell, just like when I had him on ignore before.


Why are you mentioning belboid ? As far as I can see he's not even posting on this thread


----------



## AmateurAgitator (Dec 6, 2022)

friedaweed said:


> Why are you mentioning belboid ? As far as I can see he's not even posting on this thread


Why are you asking me that question when I've explained in the comment of mine you've quoted why I've mentioned belboid?

Oh, thats right, coz you're a twat.


----------



## friedaweed (Dec 6, 2022)

AmateurAgitator said:


> Why are you asking me that question when I've explained in the comment of mine you've quoted why I've mentioned belboid?
> 
> Oh, thats right, coz you're a twat.


The thread's about king Charles and his time being up. Why are you trying to make it all about you and the people you don't like?  
Also why are you using expletives towards me when I asked you a polite question? Are you in distress currently? Have you thought about logging out for a bit and going for a walk?

It's polite to tag someone if you're going to talk about them too  

Have a nice day.


----------



## brogdale (Dec 6, 2022)

Seems like someone here believes you can't make an omelette without....


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Dec 6, 2022)

friedaweed said:


> The thread's about king Charles and his time being up. Why are you trying to make it all about you and the people you don't like?
> Also why are you using expletives towards me when I asked you a polite question? Are you in distress currently? Have you thought about logging out for a bit and going for a walk?
> 
> It's polite to tag someone if you're going to talk about them too
> ...




Didn't notice you tagging King Charles in your post there...


----------



## SysOut (Dec 6, 2022)

NoXion said:


> On the contrary, the more displays of contempt for the monarchy from the public, the better.


Better for whom?
We've been doing it for at least three centuries. We still remain the least revolutionary country in the world.


----------



## AmateurAgitator (Dec 6, 2022)

friedaweed said:


> The thread's about king Charles and his time being up. Why are you trying to make it all about you and the people you don't like?


All I've done is respond to what yourself and Pickmans have said to me on here thats all, and neither of you had to respond to my posts either. And I think you know exactly why I mentioned belboid, which is obvious to anyone with a brain and has been explained by me.


----------



## friedaweed (Dec 6, 2022)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> Didn't notice you tagging King Charles in your post there...


That's because I am himself.


----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 6, 2022)

AmateurAgitator said:


> Why are you asking me that question when I've explained in the comment of mine you've quoted why I've mentioned belboid?
> 
> Oh, thats right, coz you're a twat.


you can hand it out but you can't take it


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Dec 6, 2022)

friedaweed said:


> That's because I am himself.



You're firky  😯  😯  😯


----------



## friedaweed (Dec 6, 2022)

AmateurAgitator said:


> All I've done is respond to what yourself and Pickmans have said to me on here thats all, and neither of you had to respond to my posts either. And I think you know exactly why I mentioned belboid, which is obvious to anyone with a brain and has been explained by me.


It's not obvious to me, I have no idea who you are to be honest. Are you new?

The thread's not about you and your beef it's about King Chuck. Join in the conversation or jog along somewhere else and stop dragging your beef into an egg discussion. Bad form mate and the fowl language is uncalled for.


----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 6, 2022)

friedaweed said:


> It's not obvious to me, I have no idea who you are to be honest. Are you new?
> 
> The thread's not about you and your beef it's about Kick Chuck. Join in the conversation or jog along somewhere else and stop dragging your beef into an egg discussion. Bad form mate and the fowl language is uncalled for.


pay him no mind, he's a featherweight of a poster, likes to make out he's cock of the walk but he ain't


----------



## friedaweed (Dec 6, 2022)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> You're firky  😯  😯  😯


I'd of gotten away with it too if it wasn't for this pesky amateur.


----------



## friedaweed (Dec 6, 2022)

Pickman's model said:


> don't mind him, he's a featherweight of a poster


He's very rude and upsetting


----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 6, 2022)

friedaweed said:


> He's very rude and upsetting


the emptiest vessels make the loudest noise


----------



## NoXion (Dec 6, 2022)

SysOut said:


> Better for whom?
> We've been doing it for at least three centuries. We still remain the least revolutionary country in the world.



Better for everyone who isn't a royal parasite or one of their bumlickers, obviously.

It's unwritten future we should be concerned with, not the past we cannot change. History is still turning last I checked, so can we please dump this apathetic self-fulfilling prophecy of fatalism?


----------



## Duncan2 (Dec 6, 2022)

Charles looked very calm when last he was on a televised walkabout being narrowly missed by an egg.I guess there must be protocols drawn up in advance setting out what to do if hit by an egg,volley of eggs,custard pie or even one of those green bags with turds in.A lot of thought probably goes into deciding just how offensive the missile and how accurately directed it needs to be before ceremony is ditched and Royals extracted to nearest redoubt.


----------



## WouldBe (Dec 6, 2022)

friedaweed said:


> I'd of gotten away with it too if it wasn't for this pesky amateur.


Hello Firky.  😍


----------



## danny la rouge (Dec 6, 2022)

I think the trick will be an underarm lob from behind a crowd.  Close quarter overarm seems more prone to being nudged and therefore missing.


----------



## 8ball (Dec 6, 2022)

danny la rouge said:


> I think the trick will be an underarm lob from behind a crowd.  Close quarter overarm seems more prone to being nudged and therefore missing.



Overarm lob from behind crowd.  Less opportunity for parabolic error.


----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 6, 2022)

It's hard to get room enough for either option in a crowd though
I imagine


----------



## friedaweed (Dec 6, 2022)

danny la rouge said:


> I think the trick will be an underarm lob from behind a crowd.  Close quarter overarm seems more prone to being nudged and therefore missing.


Yup. Much easier to conceal the act with an underarm shot combined with a careful thruster lift from the pointer finger.


----------



## Duncan2 (Dec 6, 2022)

i wonder if the RSPCA would become involved if Camilla got taken down with a paper bag full of fishing maggots?


----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 6, 2022)

friedaweed said:


> Yup. Much easier to conceal the act with an underarm shot combined with a careful thruster lift from the pointer finger.


Using a mortar to propel the egg could be helpful if your mental parabola arithmatic is good. However the egg may not survive the launch


----------



## DotCommunist (Dec 6, 2022)

Maybe a bigger egg, you should be able to get bigger eggs off the internet. Bigger than duck but smaller than ostrich. Nothing endangered.


----------



## friedaweed (Dec 6, 2022)

DotCommunist said:


> Maybe a bigger egg, you should be able to get bigger eggs off the internet. Bigger than duck but smaller than ostrich. Nothing endangered.


Penguin?


----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 6, 2022)

DotCommunist said:


> Maybe a bigger egg, you should be able to get bigger eggs off the internet. Bigger than duck but smaller than ostrich. Nothing endangered.


I dunno, it would be poetic to endanger a sclerotic scion of a dying species with a lethally large egg from an equally endangered species


----------



## friedaweed (Dec 6, 2022)

Orang Utan said:


> Using a mortar to propel the egg could be helpful if your mental parabola arithmatic is good. However the egg may not survive the launch


This could easily be assembled using some 38mm waste pipe and a foot pump. That's my weekend sorted.


----------



## DotCommunist (Dec 6, 2022)

friedaweed said:


> Penguin?


illegal so google says. Apparently they turn clear when boiled.


----------



## friedaweed (Dec 6, 2022)

DotCommunist said:


> illegal so google says. Apparently they turn clear when boiled.


Goosed then aren't we?


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Dec 6, 2022)

Komodo Dragon egg, one that hatched 5 years ago.


----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 6, 2022)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> Komodo Dragon egg, one that hatched 5 years ago.


a fine thing to chuck at an equally rapacious lizard!


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Dec 6, 2022)

Orang Utan said:


> a fine thing to chuck at an equally rapacious lizard!




Battle Royale


----------



## SysOut (Dec 6, 2022)

NoXion said:


> On the contrary, the more displays of contempt for the monarchy from the public, the better.





NoXion said:


> It's unwritten future we should be concerned with, not the past we cannot change. History is still turning last I checked, so can we please dump this apathetic self-fulfilling prophecy of fatalism?


Fatalism? WTF you talking about?
This has been going on for centuries - without it changing anything.
There's a journalism gallery somewhere showing cartoons from past centuries ridiculing the monarchy.
You ever heard of a certain definition of idiocy - people doing the same thing over and over again, hoping for a different outcome?
Chomsky explains the problem quite well, and he aint the first.
Throwing eggs etc., like university rag weeks etc. are just public schoolboy protests - letting off steam.
People then feel confirmed in their belief that they are living in a tolerant and free society.
That's what you meant when you wrote 


> the more displays of contempt for the monarchy from the public, the better.


? Right? Right?


----------



## AmateurAgitator (Dec 6, 2022)

Something I've learned from Urban is that its never a good idea to unignore Pickmans Model.


----------



## NoXion (Dec 6, 2022)

SysOut said:


> Fatalism? WTF you talking about?
> This has been going on for centuries - without it changing anything.
> There's a journalism gallery somewhere showing cartoons from past centuries ridiculing the monarchy.
> You ever heard of a certain definition of idiocy - people doing the same thing over and over again, hoping for a different outcome?
> ...



It's quite simple really. Appealing to the notion that centuries have passed without anything meaningfully changing. That's pretty much textbook fatalism.



SysOut said:


> That's what you meant when you wrote
> ? Right? Right?



Wrong.


----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 6, 2022)

AmateurAgitator said:


> Something I've learned from Urban is that its never a good idea to unignore Pickmans Model.


Something I've learned is that you're a hypocrite snowflake


----------



## NoXion (Dec 6, 2022)

AmateurAgitator said:


> Something I've learned from Urban is that its never a good idea to unignore Pickmans Model.



You can't let it go even when you block someone, can you? Laughable.


----------



## friedaweed (Dec 6, 2022)

AmateurAgitator said:


> Something I've learned from Urban is that its never a good idea to unignore Pickmans Model.


Here you go again.  Resolve the egg trajectory issue here or chuck off.


----------



## SysOut (Dec 6, 2022)

NoXion said:


> That's pretty much textbook fatalism.


No it isn't. It's a factual observation.
Learn english - or quote the "textbook".
Fatalism is believing that whatever one does, one can't change the outcome.
That's not the same as pointing out that the particular thing  someone is doing is not effective.


----------



## Sasaferrato (Dec 6, 2022)

AmateurAgitator said:


> Something I've learned from Urban is that its never a good idea to unignore Pickmans Model.


I don't think I've ever have Pickman's on ignore, you on the other hand are on the 'blocked until hell freezes over for being a fucking prick' list.


----------



## NoXion (Dec 6, 2022)

SysOut said:


> No it isn't. It's a actual observation.
> Learn english - or quote the "textbook".
> Fatalism is believing that whatever one does, one can't change the outcome.
> That's not the same as pointing out that the particular thing  someone is doing is not effective.



Effective at what though? I don't recall claiming that chucking eggs will bring about a republic. I only claimed that more egging of the royal parasites was a good thing. Which it is.


----------



## Sasaferrato (Dec 6, 2022)

As far as I was concerned, despite preferring monarchy over republic, the jury was out on Charles.

So far, I think he has done not at all badly.


----------



## SysOut (Dec 6, 2022)

NoXion said:


> I only claimed that more egging of the royal parasites was a good thing. Which it is.


Good for whom? In what way is it good? Don't be shy. Explain. If it is good, we should be told in what way it is good. Then we can be thankful to all those people in the past with their political cartoons, milk shakes etc.
How can you give credit to these actions without showing in which way they have a good effect?


----------



## NoXion (Dec 6, 2022)

SysOut said:


> Good for whom? In what way is it good? Don't be shy. Explain. If it is good, we should be told in what way it is good. Then we can be thankful to all those people in the past with their political cartoons, milk shakes etc.
> How can you give credit to these actions without showing in which way they have a good effect?



How can I give credit? Easily, I did that just now. I enjoy seeing toffs being made uncomfortable, and I'm not the only one. I don't see why I have to justify my statement any further than that.


----------



## SysOut (Dec 6, 2022)

Sasaferrato said:


> As far as I was concerned, despite preferring monarchy over republic, the jury was out on Charles.
> 
> So far, I think he has done not at all badly.


That clip of him receiving Truss and the release of it to the press was well done.
His more openly authoritative style fits in with the attitudes expressed in the media.


----------



## souljacker (Dec 6, 2022)

Sasaferrato said:


> As far as I was concerned, despite preferring monarchy over republic, the jury was out on Charles.
> 
> So far, I think he has done not at all badly.


Yeah, he's ace. He managed to sign that thing with a dodgy pen successfully and has performed multiple walks. I know I couldn't have done that and doubt whether any of the so called lefties on here could say the same. I'm looking forward to seeing him travel around the world in unrivalled luxury next, because I reckon he will be really good at it.


----------



## SysOut (Dec 6, 2022)

NoXion said:


> I enjoy seeing toffs being made uncomfortable,


Oh, I see. You meant good entertainment.


----------



## maomao (Dec 6, 2022)

Sasaferrato said:


> As far as I was concerned, despite preferring monarchy over republic, the jury was out on Charles.
> 
> So far, I think he has done not at all badly.


He's an inbred imbecile and a cunt to boot, better than no-one except brain dead bootlickers like yourself.


----------



## Duncan2 (Dec 6, 2022)

SysOut said:


> Good for whom? In what way is it good? Don't be shy. Explain. If it is good, we should be told in what way it is good. Then we can be thankful to all those people in the past with their political cartoons, milk shakes etc.
> How can you give credit to these actions without showing in which way they have a good effect?


At one level of course they have the effect of being the occasion of a general lightening of the National mood.I shall always harbour fond memories of the egging of Sir John Prescott.The hayseed involved eschewing all thoughts of trajectories merely clapped his egg directly onto Prescott's lapel and was visibly thinking " haha you didnt see that coming" when Prescott struck hjm full in the mush.Oh how we laughed that day and how the nation's spirits soared.


----------



## RainbowTown (Dec 6, 2022)

Maybe just throw a box of tampons at him next time. I'm sure he wouldn't mind that. 

Just sayin'..............






_The full transcript of Charles and Camilla's six-minute sex-o-thon can be found online, but we've picked out the err, best bits, below._

*Charles: *_Oh stop! I want to feel my way along you, all over you and up and down you and in and out . . .

*Camilla:* Oh!

*Charles: *Particularly in and out.

*Camilla:* Oh, that's just what I need at the moment.

*Charles: *Is it?

...

*Charles:* What about me? The trouble is I need you several times a week.

*Camilla:* Mmmm, so do I. I need you all the week. All the time.

*Charles: *Oh, God. I’ll just live inside your trousers or something. It would be much easier!

*Camilla*: (Laughing) What are you going to turn into, a pair of knickers? (Both laugh). Oh, you’re going to come back as a pair of knickers.

*Charles: *Or, God forbid, a Tampax. Just my luck! (Laughs)

*Camilla: *You are a complete idiot! (Laughs) Oh, what a wonderful idea.

*Charles:* My luck to be chucked down the lavatory and go on and on forever swirling round on the top, never going down.

*Camilla:* (Laughing) Oh, Darling!

*Charles:* Until the next one comes through.

*Camilla:* Oh, perhaps you could come back as a box.

*Charles: *What sort of box?

*Camilla:* A box of Tampax, so you could just keep going.

*Charles:* That's true.

*Camilla:* Repeating yourself...(Laughing) Oh, darling I just want you now.

*Charles:* Do you?

*Camilla:* Mmmmm

*Charles: *So do I!

*Camilla: *Desperately, desperately.
_


----------



## SysOut (Dec 6, 2022)

Trying to make fun of or insult Charles III is one thing, addressing the matter of the monarchy and its real, off-the-books power is another matter. That matter is taboo.


----------



## AmateurAgitator (Dec 6, 2022)

Sasaferrato said:


> As far as I was concerned, despite preferring monarchy over republic, the jury was out on Charles.
> 
> So far, I think he has done not at all badly.


And I'm supposed to be the prick 😂


----------



## 8ball (Dec 6, 2022)

AmateurAgitator said:


> And I'm supposed to be the prick 😂



Sass is on it, you can take an evening off.


----------



## andysays (Dec 6, 2022)

AmateurAgitator said:


> And I'm supposed to be the prick 😂



No "supposed" about it, TBH.

You're the only one with egg on your face after your performance on the last few pages.


----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 6, 2022)

AmateurAgitator said:


> And I'm supposed to be the prick 😂


I think we can enlarge our complement of pricks to accommodate both of you.


----------



## maomao (Dec 6, 2022)

Pickman's model said:


> I think we can enlarge our complement of prices to accommodate both of you.


Is that auto correct or some newly discovered irregular plural of prick that you've added to your shtick?


----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 6, 2022)

maomao said:


> Is that auto correct or some newly discovered irregular plural of prick that you've added to your shtick?


Bastard phone. Glad someone's paying attention, corrected now


----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 6, 2022)

Sasaferrato said:


> As far as I was concerned, despite preferring monarchy over republic, the jury was out on Charles.
> 
> So far, I think he has done not at all badly.


ie nothing


----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 6, 2022)

SysOut said:


> Trying to make fun of or insult Charles III is one thing, addressing the matter of the monarchy and its real, off-the-books power is another matter. That matter is taboo.


taboo where?


----------



## Sue (Dec 6, 2022)

souljacker said:


> Yeah, he's ace. He managed to sign that thing with a dodgy pen successfully and has performed multiple walks. I know I couldn't have done that and doubt whether any of the so called lefties on here could say the same. I'm looking forward to seeing him travel around the world in unrivalled luxury next, because I reckon he will be really good at it.


I think he's done a great job in the five minutes he's been in charge!


----------



## Gromit (Dec 6, 2022)

Does Charles have a severe egg allergy?

Assassins keep trying to off him using egg based projectiles.

This tactic is proving highly ineffective in my opinion. He hasn't died once yet.


----------



## friedaweed (Dec 6, 2022)

I think he has some sort of missile defence system operating around his presence. Some sort of Iron Dome for poultry products.


----------



## brogdale (Dec 6, 2022)

friedaweed said:


> I think he has some sort of missile defence system operating around his presence. Some sort of Iron Dome for poultry products.


Almost like a protective shell?


----------



## Sue (Dec 6, 2022)

brogdale said:


> Almost like a protective shell?


🦎  

Where's tonysingh when we need him?


----------



## xenon (Dec 6, 2022)

Mods please ban RainbowTown


----------



## friedaweed (Dec 6, 2022)

brogdale said:


> Almost like a protective shell?


Maybe he hasn't hatched yet


----------



## brogdale (Dec 6, 2022)

Maybe eggs not a good choice of projectile...custard to get the trajectory right


----------



## friedaweed (Dec 6, 2022)

brogdale said:


> Maybe eggs not a good choice of projectile...custard to get the trajectory right


----------



## Sue (Dec 6, 2022)

brogdale said:


> Maybe eggs not a good choice of projectile...custard to get the trajectory right


 For shame, brogdale, what a terrible waste of custard.


----------



## RainbowTown (Dec 6, 2022)

xenon said:


> Mods please ban RainbowTown




?


----------



## friedaweed (Dec 6, 2022)

RainbowTown said:


> ?


There's a very good chance you could have spoilt that episode of the Crown there for xenon .  HTH x


----------



## xenon (Dec 6, 2022)

RainbowTown said:


> ?




Shoulda used spoiler tags innit. I know it's my own fault. So close to teatime as well...


----------



## RainbowTown (Dec 6, 2022)

friedaweed said:


> There's a very good chance you could have spoilt that episode of the Crown there for xenon .  HTH x




Ooops, I didn't think of that 

 I genuinely don't watch _The Crown,_ so I haven't a clue about where the storyline has gotten too.



xenon said:


> Shoulda used spoiler tags innit. I know it's my own fault. So close to teatime as well...



Xenon, I'm really sorry x.  You're right, I should've used the spoiler tags. It's my clumsy mistake. Still, hope you enjoyed the episode anyhow....(_he says quietly exiting the thread)......_


----------



## friedaweed (Dec 6, 2022)

xenon said:


> So close to teatime as well...


Talking tampons at the tea table isn't the done thing.


----------



## locomotive (Dec 6, 2022)

I went in Morrison's after work today and the lights were dimmed. My first thought was that he'd died.


----------



## RainbowTown (Dec 6, 2022)

friedaweed said:


> Talking tampons at the tea table isn't the done thing.



Yes, it was my cack-handed attempt at humour,  just to show up the absurdity of this man. But I understand it may've come across as perhaps crude and somewhat unnecessary. Apologies to anyone who felt somewhat put out by it. X


----------



## xenon (Dec 6, 2022)

I wasn't being totaly srs you know. 

I'm having a late supper...


----------



## tonysingh (Dec 6, 2022)

Sue said:


> 🦎
> 
> Where's tonysingh when we need him?



Hospital.  


Did you need lend of something venomous?


----------



## Sue (Dec 6, 2022)

tonysingh said:


> Hospital.
> 
> 
> Did you need lend of something venomous?


Oh no, hope you're okay??? 

Was more wondering how one dispatches lizard-like beings...


----------



## tonysingh (Dec 6, 2022)

Sue said:


> Oh no, hope you're okay???
> 
> Was more wondering how one dispatches lizard-like beings...



I'm alive. Angina has been kicking my arse.

To answer your question, sudden cranial destruction for speed and lack of suffering. Some people swear by freezing them but that's too drawn out for me.


----------



## Sue (Dec 6, 2022)

tonysingh said:


> I'm alive. Angina has been kicking my arse.



Sorry to hear that. Hoping you're kicking its arse very soon. x


tonysingh said:


> To answer your question, sudden cranial destruction for speed and lack of suffering. Some people swear by freezing them but that's too drawn out for me.


Good to know!


----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 6, 2022)

friedaweed said:


> There's a very good chance you could have spoilt that episode of the Crown there for xenon .  HTH x


You can’t spoil The Crown! It’s already happened!


----------



## not-bono-ever (Dec 6, 2022)

Lizards eat eggs in the wild yeh. maybe the thrower was looking to catch out the lizard king unawares as he unconsciously snarfed the egg missile with his long forked tongue


----------



## Elpenor (Dec 6, 2022)

Orang Utan said:


> You can’t spoil The Crown! It’s already happened!


They’re going to be in for a shock in series 6 when one character Dies In A Nasty Accident


----------



## 8ball (Dec 6, 2022)

The impenetrable shell of “kids who can’t throw for shit”.


----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 7, 2022)

JC has been practising bis overarm technique:


----------



## SysOut (Dec 7, 2022)

friedaweed said:


> I think he has some sort of missile defence system operating around his presence. Some sort of Iron Dome for poultry products.


Bit like De Gaulle. Bullets flying all around


> he survived over 30 attempts on his life, allegedly involving the CIA.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## SysOut (Dec 7, 2022)

Orang Utan said:


> taboo where?


BBC for one, according to David Dimbleby.


----------



## SysOut (Dec 7, 2022)

SysOut said:


> BBC for one, according to David Dimbleby.



archive.ph from Times interview:


> it’s a taboo subject in this country to talk about it. It’s certainly a taboo subject for the BBC to talk about.



archive.ph from Independent interview


> David Dimbleby says BBC is too scared to ‘properly examine’ royal family’s power
> ‘It’s just interesting how tightly controlled monarchy is,’ broadcaster said



archive.ph Wikipedia article referring to above interview


> In October 2022, Dimbleby stated that the BBC does not appropriately question the power of the royal family. He said that the BBC would not address controversial topics to do with the monarchy, such as its ability to change tax legislation or the fact that the Duchy of Cornwall doesn’t pay capital gains tax, and stated his disagreement that such matters were not examined. He also stated his shock for the amount of control the monarchy have over broadcasting covering them.


----------



## teqniq (Dec 10, 2022)

Nasty repercussions from Hussey's departure. I am guessing knuckle-dragging racists are responsible:









						Ngozi Fulani's charity Sistah Space stops work over safety
					

Ngozi Fulani earlier this week said her team had received "horrific abuse" on social media.



					www.bbc.com


----------



## brogdale (Dec 15, 2022)

Do we know yet the demise of which bridge across the Thames we hoping for?


----------



## danny la rouge (Dec 15, 2022)

brogdale said:


> Do we know yet the demise of which bridge across the Thames we hoping for?


Charlie is Menai Bridge, if that’s what you mean.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Dec 15, 2022)

danny la rouge said:


> Charlie is Menai Bridge, if that’s what you mean.



or has he been promoted to london bridge, now he's monarch, and william promoted to menai bridge?


----------



## danny la rouge (Dec 15, 2022)

Puddy_Tat said:


> or has he been promoted to london bridge, now he's monarch, and william promoted to menai bridge?


That would be confusing. But the truth is I don’t know. Hold on, I’ll look…


----------



## danny la rouge (Dec 15, 2022)

Still Menai: Operation Menai Bridge - Wikipedia


----------



## Nine Bob Note (Dec 15, 2022)

Puddy_Tat said:


> or has he been promoted to london bridge, now he's monarch, and william promoted to menai bridge?



I thought London Bridge was in Arizona, so maybe that should be Harry?


----------



## Wilf (Dec 15, 2022)

danny la rouge said:


> Still Menai: Operation Menai Bridge - Wikipedia


If he was to die on the Britannia Bridge, it would be a near miss, but I'd take it.


----------



## Wilf (Dec 15, 2022)

_'Bugger Beaumaris'_


----------



## Wilf (Dec 15, 2022)

Actually, they should let us decide what we call King Sausage's Death Plans, like they did with Boaty McBoatface.  When our much loved monarch finally shuffles off this mortal coil, I'd go with '_Out of the Frying Pan, into the Fire'._


----------



## brogdale (Dec 15, 2022)

danny la rouge said:


> Charlie is Menai Bridge, if that’s what you mean.


Yes, thanks Danny...that is what I was _Angling_ for.


----------



## newme (Dec 15, 2022)

Wilf said:


> Actually, they should let us decide what we call King Sausage's Death Plans, like they did with Boaty McBoatface.  When our much loved monarch finally shuffles off this mortal coil, I'd go with '_Out of the Frying Pan, into the Fire'._


I read this and now I want sausages.


----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 15, 2022)

newme said:


> I read this and now I want sausages.








are you sure?


----------



## newme (Dec 15, 2022)

Pickman's model said:


> are you sure?


Yes I just went to Lidl and bought 3 different packs and some baguettes


----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 15, 2022)

newme said:


> Yes I just went to Lidl and bought 3 different packs and some baguettes



made from royal pigs


----------



## newme (Dec 15, 2022)

Pickman's model said:


> View attachment 355753
> made from royal pigs


Those really do look like his fingers.


----------



## savoloysam (Dec 15, 2022)

He accused Harry of lying...  













"You're not even my real father" 😅


----------



## Wilf (Dec 15, 2022)

savoloysam said:


> He accused Harry of lying...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


_'So, Savoloysam, what was it that brought you to this discussion of our monarch's fingers?'._


----------



## MickiQ (Dec 15, 2022)

Wilf said:


> Actually, they should let us decide what we call King Sausage's Death Plans, like they did with Boaty McBoatface.  When our much loved monarch finally shuffles off this mortal coil, I'd go with '_Out of the Frying Pan, into the Fire'._



"Another One Bites The Dust"


----------



## Wilf (Dec 15, 2022)

We've had those annoying Harry's Razors for a while.  They missed a trick and should branch out:

'Need to know who your father is?  Try our quick and discrete service: _Harry's DNA Tests'._


----------



## newme (Dec 15, 2022)

Wilf said:


> We've had those annoying Harry's Razors for a while.  They missed a trick and should branch out:
> 
> 'Need to know who your father is?  Try our quick and discrete service: _Harry's DNA Tests'._


Royal DNA check, 23rd in line to the throne, is it me?


----------



## mwgdrwg (Dec 15, 2022)

danny la rouge said:


> Still Menai: Operation Menai Bridge - Wikipedia



Brace yourselves...









						Menai Bridge: Immediate closure for Anglesey crossing
					

Local businesses fear "nightmare" traffic problems, and the bridge might not reopen until next year.



					www.bbc.co.uk


----------



## brogdale (Dec 15, 2022)

mwgdrwg said:


> Brace yourselves...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Deffo scope for the Palace comms team to get crossed wires when they hear that Menai Bridge is down!

_Has the King died?_ thread needed?


----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 15, 2022)

brogdale said:


> _Has the King died?_







the king has left the building


----------



## killer b (Dec 15, 2022)

I don't believe these codes are actually real, because everyone knows them.


----------



## killer b (Dec 15, 2022)

I guess they could function as names for the plans on internal documents though, instead of a big red binder with 'DEAD KING PLANS' written on it with a sharpie


----------



## danny la rouge (Dec 15, 2022)

killer b said:


> I don't believe these codes are actually real, because everyone knows them.


Well they are sent out. My daughter works for a television production company and they received the message “London Bridge is Down” while the news was still prevaricating about “concerns for the Queen”.


----------



## brogdale (Dec 15, 2022)

killer b said:


> I don't believe these codes are actually real, because everyone knows them.


If everyone knows them, then they're real...right?


----------



## Elpenor (Dec 15, 2022)

I know that we used the London Bridge name as a cost centre - you wouldn’t want to be charging your costs to “dead queen” on a timesheet.


----------



## killer b (Dec 15, 2022)

brogdale said:


> If everyone knows them, then they're real...right?


if everyone knows it, it's not a secret code though is it


----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 15, 2022)

Elpenor said:


> I know that we used the London Bridge name as a cost centre - you wouldn’t want to be charging your costs to “dead queen” on a timesheet.


dead queen's estate on the other hand


----------



## andysays (Dec 15, 2022)

killer b said:


> if everyone knows it, it's not a secret code though is it


At the risk of stating the obvious, not being secret isn't the same as not being real.


----------



## killer b (Dec 15, 2022)

andysays said:


> At the risk of stating the obvious, not being secret isn't the same as not being real.


Yes, it means it's something like this.



killer b said:


> I guess they could function as names for the plans on internal documents though, instead of a big red binder with 'DEAD KING PLANS' written on it with a sharpie


----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 15, 2022)

killer b said:


> if everyone knows it, it's not a secret code though is it


everyone knows operation neptune spear, operation overlord, operation trident, operation gothic serpent etc doesn't stop them being real things.


----------



## Raheem (Dec 15, 2022)

The codephrase for when Charles dies is "If you're happy and you know it, clap your hands".


----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 15, 2022)

Raheem said:


> The codephrase for when Charles dies is "If you're happy and you know it, clap your hands".


jelly and ice crime when charlie dies


----------



## WouldBe (Dec 15, 2022)

Pickman's model said:


> jelly and *ice crime *when charlie dies


Nicking diamonds?


----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 15, 2022)

WouldBe said:


> Nicking diamonds?


jelly and ice _cream _when charlie dies.


----------



## WouldBe (Dec 15, 2022)

Pickman's model said:


> jelly and ice _cream _when charlie dies.


Thought you might be after the crown jewels.


----------



## Wilf (Dec 15, 2022)

killer b said:


> I don't believe these codes are actually real, because everyone knows them.


_'Don't tell him Pike!'_


----------



## Wilf (Dec 15, 2022)

Pickman's model said:


> jelly and ice crime when charlie dies


... and a finger food buffet.


----------



## Wilf (Dec 15, 2022)

Pickman's model said:


> are you sure?


Anyway, back on the digits.  Why the fuck would he keep that ring on a swollen finger?  Does the whole kingy, head of the church of England, having billions in the bank thing all unravel if it gets cut off? Is there some kind of lizard power inscription on it that can never be seen?  Ring Embedded in Swollen Finger - yet another weird thing that royals do.


----------



## Sue (Dec 15, 2022)

Raheem said:


> The codephrase for when Charles dies is "If you're happy and you know it, clap your hands".


'If you're happy and you know it, waggle your sausagey fingers.'


----------



## brogdale (Dec 15, 2022)

killer b said:


> if everyone knows it, it's not a secret code though is it


Oh yeah, ISWYM; they obviously wouldn't bit fit for the reported original purpose of fooling the 'telephonists on the Palace switchboard'   
But it seems that the codenames are still real in that people use them.


----------



## brogdale (Dec 15, 2022)

Wilf said:


> Anyway, back on the digits.  Why the fuck would he keep that ring on a swollen finger?  Does the whole kingy, head of the church of England, having billions in the bank thing all unravel if it gets cut off? Is there some kind of lizard power inscription on it that can never be seen?  Ring Embedded in Swollen Finger - yet another weird thing that royals do.


How would the underlings kiss his ring if there were no ring to kiss?


----------



## WouldBe (Dec 15, 2022)

brogdale said:


> How would the underlings kiss his ring if there were no ring to kiss?


He wears a kilt quite often.


----------



## Wilf (Dec 15, 2022)

Sue said:


> 'If you're happy and you know it, waggle your sausagey fingers.'


'If you're a lizard and you know it, but don't want David Icke to show it...'.

Needs work.


----------



## Wilf (Dec 15, 2022)

Raheem said:


> The codephrase for when Charles dies is "If you're happy and you know it, clap your hands".


_'What is the sound of one pudgy sausage hand clapping?'._


----------



## maomao (Dec 15, 2022)

brogdale said:


> How would the underlings kiss his ring if there were no ring to kiss?


I'm sure the bootlickers would queue up to give his other ring a good tonguing.


----------



## danny la rouge (Dec 15, 2022)

Pickman's model said:


> are you sure?


_Prick with fork._
“It’s called a sceptre!”


----------



## Wilf (Dec 15, 2022)

'Poor bastard, he'll struggle to fasten his shirt buttons or even sort his flies out with those fingers'.
- _No worries, he hasn't bothered with any of that since Gordonstoun._


----------



## weltweit (Dec 16, 2022)

Ngozi Fulani receives personal apology at Palace
					

Lady Susan Hussey has met Sistah Space founder Ngozi Fulani at Buckingham Palace.



					www.bbc.co.uk
				




All happy clappy now.


----------



## Wilf (Dec 16, 2022)

weltweit said:


> Ngozi Fulani receives personal apology at Palace
> 
> 
> Lady Susan Hussey has met Sistah Space founder Ngozi Fulani at Buckingham Palace.
> ...


Just saw that.  Far be it from me, a white bloke, to say how a black woman should respond to being on the sharp end of racism, particularly with the social media horrors she's faced since. Still, there's part of me wishes she'd told them to get to fuck.  Parts of the 'joint' statement shift the whole episode towards it being a joint enterprise rather than apology from racist to victim of that racism.  It also daws a distinction between M'Lady's simple 'lack of awareness of sensitivities' and the 'appalling torrent of abuse' online. No actually, they were both appalling abuse.



> in a joint statement issued with Ms Fulani, Buckingham Palace described Friday's reconciliation between the two women as "*filled with warmth and understanding*".
> Lady Susan has "*pledged to deepen her awareness of the sensitivities involved*" and *the Royal Households would continue to "focus on inclusion and diversity*", the statement said.
> The Royal Households also made a commitment to training programmes, including "examining what can be learnt from Sistah Space".
> There was recognition that Ms Fulani had "unfairly received an appalling torrent of abuse on social media".
> ...


----------



## SpookyFrank (Dec 18, 2022)

Wilf said:


> Anyway, back on the digits.  Why the fuck would he keep that ring on a swollen finger?  Does the whole kingy, head of the church of England, having billions in the bank thing all unravel if it gets cut off? Is there some kind of lizard power inscription on it that can never be seen?  Ring Embedded in Swollen Finger - yet another weird thing that royals do.



That picture predates him being king I think. So that ring isn't even magic or anything.


----------



## brogdale (Dec 18, 2022)

"Raising glasses" in the pub till 1 in the morning would require a fucking mortgage...


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Dec 18, 2022)

i must try and arrange a prior engagement for coronation weekend - my neighbours will probably organise some sort of party in the communal garden for it.

i just about managed to stomach the one for the jubilee this year...


----------



## iona (Dec 18, 2022)

Puddy_Tat said:


> i must try and arrange a prior engagement for coronation weekend


I've accidentally managed to plan to be in London that weekend  Didn't realise till I'd already bought tickets and went to put the event in my phone's calendar and this coronation bollocks was already there.


----------



## MickiQ (Dec 18, 2022)

iona said:


> I've accidentally managed to plan to be in London that weekend  Didn't realise till I'd already bought tickets and went to put the event in my phone's calendar and this coronation bollocks was already there.


It's in my Google calendar as well, the Jubes was there and even more annoyingly told me that I didn't have permission to delete it.


----------



## iona (Dec 18, 2022)

MickiQ said:


> It's in my Google calendar as well, the Jubes was there and even more annoyingly told me that I didn't have permission to delete it.


I can only choose to hide it along with every other UK bank holiday etc


----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 18, 2022)

brogdale said:


> "Raising glasses" in the pub till 1 in the morning would require a fucking mortgage...
> 
> View attachment 356205


Surely all the patriots will have to be back in their beds well before ten pm


----------



## brogdale (Dec 19, 2022)

I know old Richmond-digits has his knockers on here, (channeling Sass, there   ), but his maj has graciously allowed his servants to show us all how we can make a gingerbread house  because of Jesus day coming up. Nice.


----------



## danny la rouge (Dec 19, 2022)

brogdale said:


> I know old Richmond-digits has his knockers on here, (channeling Sass, there   ), but his maj has graciously allowed his servants to show us all how we can make a gingerbread house  because of Jesus day coming up. Nice.



Fuck off, King.


----------



## MickiQ (Dec 19, 2022)

For the first time in my life I won't be ignoring the Queen's Xmas message but ignoring the King's instead.


----------



## killer b (Dec 19, 2022)

perfect.


----------



## danny la rouge (Dec 19, 2022)

killer b said:


> perfect.
> 
> View attachment 356372


I can’t actually work out what rhyme the Mint were going for.  King on a …? Charles on a …? Monarch on a …?

Cunt on a punt is the only one that works.


----------



## killer b (Dec 19, 2022)

danny la rouge said:


> I can’t actually work out what rhyme the Mint were going for.  King on a …? Charles on a …? Monarch on a …?
> 
> Cunt on a punt is the only one that works.


it's sovereign on a sovereign, which also doesn't work and yet is what it is.


----------



## danny la rouge (Dec 19, 2022)

killer b said:


> it's sovereign on a sovereign, which also doesn't work and yet is what it is.


Oh. That’s shit.

Also, I’d never have got there.


----------



## Raheem (Dec 19, 2022)

Looked through my pockets and all I have is a goner on a oner.


----------



## Yossarian (Dec 19, 2022)

Buffoon on a doubloon?


----------



## brogdale (Dec 19, 2022)

Scrote on a...


----------



## brogdale (Dec 19, 2022)

Knob on a...


----------



## brogdale (Dec 19, 2022)

Ninny on a....


----------



## Elpenor (Dec 19, 2022)

Spanner on a tanner


----------



## scifisam (Dec 19, 2022)

I thought they might have been going for Chuck on a buck. But no, they just didn't get the meme.


----------



## Raheem (Dec 19, 2022)

Twaht on a baht.


----------



## Raheem (Dec 19, 2022)

Villain on a shillin'.


----------



## Yossarian (Dec 19, 2022)

If it had been his brother it could have been sex offender on legal tender.


----------



## Sue (Dec 19, 2022)

Slime on a dime?


----------



## Elpenor (Dec 19, 2022)

Sham on a dram


----------



## UrbaneFox (Dec 19, 2022)

newme said:


> Those really do look like his fingers.


Tribute act


----------



## Raheem (Dec 19, 2022)

Nob on a bob.


----------



## Part 2 (Dec 19, 2022)

Clown on a Crown


----------



## Serge Forward (Dec 19, 2022)

Tit on a threpenny bit?


----------



## danny la rouge (Dec 20, 2022)

Skiver on a fiver. Sod on a wad. Posh on the dosh.

First pictures of King Charles banknotes revealed First pictures of King Charles banknotes revealed


----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 20, 2022)

danny la rouge said:


> Skiver on a fiver. Sod on a wad. Posh on the dosh.
> 
> First pictures of King Charles banknotes revealed First pictures of King Charles banknotes revealed


round a hundred years ago the ww1 equivalent of the home guard were, in dublin, known as the gorgeous wrecks. these banknotes should be known as car (short for carolus, the latin for charles) wrecks, a term i understand has some personal significance for the king.


----------



## stavros (Dec 20, 2022)

Ears to pay for beers.


----------



## WouldBe (Dec 20, 2022)

Yossarian said:


> If it had been his brother it could have been sex offender on legal tender.


Ponce on a pence.


----------



## ska invita (Dec 22, 2022)

This nothingness is going to court


----------



## Elpenor (Dec 25, 2022)

I might need to add my views to this at some point …


----------



## extra dry (Dec 25, 2022)

Elpenor said:


> View attachment 357125
> 
> I might need to add my views to this at some point …


I would like to see it drunk while they, charles, camilla, andy, and any others are chased around by hungry pigs and people get to shot arrows at them. Take a head home souvouners? Or just have them all struck by lighting.


----------



## brogdale (Dec 25, 2022)

Elpenor said:


> View attachment 357125
> 
> I might need to add my views to this at some point …


Re-enactment spectacles often seem to go down well?


----------



## brogdale (Dec 25, 2022)

No digits on display


----------



## kenny g (Dec 25, 2022)

extra dry said:


> I would like to see it drunk while they, charles, camilla, andy, and any others are chased around by hungry pigs and people get to shot arrows at them. Take a head home souvouners? Or just have them all struck by lighting.


Perhaps paraded naked whilst excrement is thrown. Or maybe he has the wrong skin tone for that in modern Britain.


----------



## Serene (Dec 25, 2022)

He has a special egg relationship with the British public.


----------



## T & P (Dec 25, 2022)

I hope I don’t have to justify myself for the rest of my life for daring to state the following sentiment- I have certainly expressed my profound dislike for the monarch and all the leeching cunts that form part of it plenty of times in here.. But for what is worth, I was pleasantly surprised by Sausage Fingers’ message today.

I hasten to add I only watched it to keep company to my mother in law, who was the only person in the house who wanted to watch it. But instead of the long reflection about losing his mum and the stock clichés about the importance of family and blah blah, much of the message consisted of him paying homage to social, emergency, and NHS workers. Which actually felt like a snide rebuke of the government’s intransigence in the current situation.

Most likely a PR exercise, but it still felt to me as a subtle slap in the face to the Tories, which is always enjoyable to see.


----------



## Elpenor (Dec 25, 2022)

I suspect it’s good for the monarchy to be seen more favourably than the government du jour by the great British public as it’s a reminder that they are a permanent fixture whereas politicians they come and go


----------



## mx wcfc (Dec 25, 2022)

brogdale said:


> Re-enactment spectacles often seem to go down well?
> 
> View attachment 357132


Love the bloke there, ready to catch his head!


----------



## WouldBe (Dec 25, 2022)

brogdale said:


> No digits on display
> 
> View attachment 357179


They had them wrapped in bacon earlier.


----------



## MrCurry (Dec 26, 2022)

He didn’t look very well to me. Even with his fingers hidden, his facial complexion was a mix of daytime-drinker deep red and ghostly white patches.  What’s that, poor circulation, heart trouble? 

Hope they’re not going overboard with the coronation festivities as I can’t see it being too many years before we do it all again for William.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Dec 26, 2022)

MrCurry said:


> He didn’t look very well to me. Even with his fingers hidden, his facial complexion was a mix of daytime-drinker deep red and ghostly white patches.  What’s that, poor circulation, heart trouble?



Consanguineous mating often leads to an accumulation of deleterious recessive traits.


----------



## Tanya1982 (Dec 26, 2022)

Prince Andrew ‘kicked out’ of Buckingham Palace by King Charles
					

The Duke of York, 62, will reportedly no longer be permitted to hold an office inside the building or use it as an address for correspondence




					www.standard.co.uk
				




Edit - oh, I see it’s already posted, apologies.


----------



## Wilf (Dec 26, 2022)

mx wcfc said:


> Love the bloke there, ready to catch his head!


Slip fielding in republicam times.


----------



## brogdale (Dec 29, 2022)

Top "face melting off" jowl action for Sausage digits on the new coins:


----------



## Serge Forward (Dec 29, 2022)

Is it a packet of Richmonds on the reverse?


----------

